# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Yhteislenkit ja ajoporukat >  >  MTB Järvenpää

## Topolino

Tarttis kehitellä ns. viikkolenkkisystem mtb -touhulle.  :Sekaisin: 
Ajo olisi pääsääntöisesti arkisin paitsi syksyllä sekä talvella. Tällä hetkellä osanottajia 3 kpl.
Kalusto jäykkäper*e tai täysjousto. Taitotaso toissijainen sillä äitimaa kyllä opettaa...
CC -kalustolla (jos löytyy) voisi käydä esim Mätäkivellä, Rajamäellä jne.

Maantielenkit la - su klo 900 Keppiksen edestä niinkuin viimeiset 38 vuotta  :Kieli pitkällä:  (Kesällä ti & to n. 17.30 myös)

----------


## FillaRilla

Eikö tosiaan j :Kieli pitkällä: äästä löydy maastoilusrta kiinnostunutta porukkaa. Meikäläinen vois ehkä kerran ainakin viikossa lähteä matkaan. Järvenpään ympäriltäkin löytyy polkuja, joilla iltalenkin heittää. Onko ehdotuksia; missä ja milloin? Huomenna Korsossa

----------


## zippo

Pistä starttikoordinaatteja vaikkapa :http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=32414 niin osataan tulla mukaan lenksulle.
Välillä käydään myös Jäken poluilla ajelemassa.

----------


## juminy

Käytiin s-tanan ulkopaikkakuntalaiset eilen ajamassa kaupungin ämpäri. 

Kyrölästä lumenkaatiksen kautta mäyrätietä seuraillen (polkua sen mitä oli siellä mäellä mäyrätien suuntaisesti nelosen itäpuolella) ja sitten asvalttia lemmenlaaksoon, jonka läpi myllylle, josta hiekkatietä dirteille ja siitä nelosen yli ja polkua Haarajoelle. Siitä vähän asvalttia ja sitten polkua hautuumaan ohi onkohan vanhalle valtatielle (voi mennä jo ihan pieleen mestojen nimet, kahdeksan vuotta sitten muutin Jäkestä pois), josta asvalttia kunnes käännyttiin Vähänummentieltä vasuriin pöpelikköön kohti hiihtomajaa, onnistuttiin tosin päätymään kai Louttiin, josta pellon yli ja suorinta tietä Manninmettään, josta lopulta sitten asvalttisiirtymä takaisin Kyrölään.

Tuossa on meikäläisen Jäkenkierrosaihio. Tosta tais semmonen 33km tulla, joten aika sopiva iltalenkki kun ei pahemmin jää kuppaamaan. Josko joku paikallinen lähtis joku kerta näyttämään mistä olis oikeasti kannattanut ajaa. Törmättiin yhteen lajitoveriin sinisellä Konalla varustettuna (ei myöntänyt palstalla kirjoittelevansa), mutta meillä oli vähän eri suunta, niin vaihdettiin vaan nopeasti kuulumiset.

----------


## FillaRilla

Hyvä Jäken kierros oli teillä. Haarajoen ja hiihtomajan polut tais jäädä ajamatta. Majan metsässä on jonkin verran mukavan teknistä polkua. Meikäläinen on ensviikon pakkolomalla ja ennen jussiakin torstain vapaana, joten viestiä tänne, niin minusta saa kyllä kaverin ajeleen Jäken polkuja vaikka päiväsaikaan. Illatkin käy. Ja taidan olla Jussinakin maisemissa. Ei ole tullut maastoiltuakaan Korson maratonin jälkeen kuin kerran. Tiet on kutsuneet enempi.

----------


## juminy

Haarajoen puoli vähän vieras. Tultiin siis etelästä polkua siihen asemalle ja siitä sitten asvaltille länteen päin. Hiihtomaja itsessään jäi tosiaan tällä kertaa reittimme länsipuolelle, mutta hiihtomajan hienot polut ovat kyllä tiedossa. Sekoiltiin vaan vähän liiaksi itään siinä etelään tullessamme. Täytyy katsella miten tässä ehtii taas ottaa uusiksi, mutta voin tosiaan ilmoitella sitten täällä.

----------


## JiiPee

Juu kyl oli mageet polut jäkessä, aina mukava kruisailla uusia mestoja. Kondis vaan oli toipilaalla kehno mut jospa se siitä. Tais tosiaan jäädä ne hautskin ja hiihtomajan polut vähälle ajolle jarrumiehen takia.
Ton jos sais jotenkin ympättyä Keravan polkuihin idässä ja tuusulan polkuihin lännessä niin huhheijjaa, siinä sitä olis jo ajamista-> Tour de tuusulanjärvi olis tosiasia.

----------


## juminy

Keravallehan pääsee kyl. Siitä Kyrölästä Kytömaalle ja sitten Nuorisovankilan eteläpuolelta polkua vanhan lahdentien itäpuolella. Kytömaalle asti osaan itekin (tosin jossainmäärin tunkkasin vesakoissa viimeks toiseen suuntaan kun ei tiet kelvanneet), ton eteläpään olin kattonut vaan kartasta ja sehän puhu tosta se kuski, johon me törmättiin.

Se länsi-länsiluode lammikosta on vaikeempi? Eikö siellä ole etupäässä peltoa?

Torstaina siinä kuuden tienoilla koitan startata Kyrölästä ja sama kierros kiikarissa. Sillä erotuksella, että enemmän polkua, jos saan paikallisen oppaan.

----------


## JiiPee

> Se länsi-länsiluode lammikosta on vaikeempi? Eikö siellä ole etupäässä peltoa?



No sitähän se. Jos siirtymän sais noita peltoteitä pitkin speksailtua jotenkin esim. kolistimenmäelle niin siitä pääsis jo rusutjärven viertä lahelaan ja ruotsinkylän kautta mätikselle. En tiiä...on käyny mielessä että lähtis ettii noita reittejä tuolle suunnalle.

----------


## juminy

> En tiiä...on käyny mielessä että lähtis ettii noita reittejä tuolle suunnalle.



Mä tuun mukaan, mut pitää eka speksailla olu..kartan kanssa.

----------


## vema60

> No sitähän se. Jos siirtymän sais noita peltoteitä pitkin speksailtua jotenkin esim. kolistimenmäelle niin siitä pääsis jo rusutjärven viertä lahelaan ja ruotsinkylän kautta mätikselle. En tiiä...on käyny mielessä että lähtis ettii noita reittejä tuolle suunnalle.



Hiihtomajalta n.2km vanhankylän  koululle josta lähtee "veman polut" mitä pitkin pääsee kolistimenmäelle muutamia tiesiirtymiä matkan varrella on. Oon jo pitkään "touria" suunnitellu mutta tuo itäpuoli on ollu hakusessa. Zipon kanssa ajeltiin tuolta Hiihtomajalta Metsolle, sen ympäri menee aita, jonka vierestä polku. Sitä pitkin pääsi Nummenkylään polkua pitkin ja sieltä Paavonpolulle. Paavonpolulta latupohjaa pitkin eteenpäin ja silloin ollaanin jo noissa Jumin ajamilla reiteillä.

----------


## JiiPee

> Hiihtomajalta n.2km vanhankylän  koululle josta lähtee "veman polut" mitä pitkin pääsee kolistimenmäelle muutamia tiesiirtymiä matkan varrella on. Oon jo pitkään "touria" suunnitellu mutta tuo itäpuoli on ollu hakusessa. Zipon kanssa ajeltiin tuolta Hiihtomajalta Metsolle, sen ympäri menee aita, jonka vierestä polku. Sitä pitkin pääsi Nummenkylään polkua pitkin ja sieltä Paavonpolulle. Paavonpolulta latupohjaa pitkin eteenpäin ja silloin ollaanin jo noissa Jumin ajamilla reiteillä.



No sittenhän se touri on jo melkein kasassa jos löytyy ne reitit Kolistimenmäeltä ruotsinkylään. Siellähän menee se sähkölinja missä ne paikalliset talebaanit talvisin hiihteleekin, luulis siellä kesällä olevan polkujakin. Täytyy käydä joskus eksyilemässä.

----------


## ertsi

Järvenpäästähän näyttää löytyvän kivasti polkuja. Olen asunut Haarajoen kupeessa jo reilut puoli vuotta, mutta en ole oikein kerinnyt :Sarkastinen:  muissa kuin ihan lähimetsissä pyörimään...

----------


## Topolino

Lenkin kestot olleet semmoista 2 - 3 tuntia. 
Muinakin päivinä on käyty eri sopimuksella...

Reitit itään, Järvenpäästä etelään Mätäkivelle ja tietysti hiihtomaja sekä Manninmetsä... Rajamäellä tarvis käydä :Sarkastinen:

----------


## xscreamxx

Hienoa että Järvenpäästäkin löytyy aktiivista porukkaa. Voisin myös lähteä mukaan tutustumaan alueen polkuihin. Tuleva viikko jää kuitenkin väliin lomareissun takia, mutta sen jälkeen pyrin mukaan.

- Sami

----------


## Antsu

> Lenkin kestot olleet semmoista 2 - 3 tuntia. 
> Muinakin päivinä on käyty eri sopimuksella...
> 
> Reitit itään, Järvenpäästä etelään Mätäkivelle ja tietysti hiihtomaja sekä Manninmetsä... Rajamäellä tarvis käydä



Hei, onko 15.7 lenkkiä? Voisin lähtä mukaan.

Pyöräilyä on tullut harrastettua pienen ikää lähinnä metsissä kruisaillen.
Muutama vuosi jäi tossa pahasti väliin, kun voro vei kulkupelin.
Tammikuusta saakka oon taas kokeillu osaako vielä ajaa.

Kevään mittaan on tullut huomioitua, että Jäken poluilla on nykyään jälkiä pyöräilystä eri malliin, kuin 10v. sitten.

T Antsu

----------


## Rautapelto

Tarkoitus olis ajella keskiviikkona ellei nyt putoile vanhoja tätejä... mukaan vaan.

----------


## Topolino

Varastomaalin edestä 17.30

----------


## zippo

Myös tänään?

----------


## ReikäPää

Muutama hidas pyörä tänään klo 18.30 Koivusaaren koulun parkkipaikalta

----------


## zippo

OK ja osoite :Pietolankatu 48, 04440 Järvenpää
Auton saa ilmeisesti parkkiin koulun pihalle?

----------


## ReikäPää

Osoite oikein ja autolle löytyyy tilaa.

----------


## Topolino

Siellä mitään polkuja ole :Sekaisin:  Mikälie hirvi lampsinut jossain...

Huomenna ajamaan klo 1700 jossei sada räntää tai ylipainoisia ämmiä

----------


## ertsi

> Huomenna ajamaan klo 1700 jossei sada räntää tai ylipainoisia ämmiä



Mistäs lähtö, Varastomaalin edestäkö? Voisin lähteä jarruttamaan menoa.

----------


## Topolino

Varastomaalin edestä

----------


## vema60

> Siellä mitään polkuja ole



Ei kait kukaan oo väittänytkään. Mutta sieltä pääsee polkua pitkin tonne Vaasan Yksityistielle asti.

----------


## KariV

Olipa hauskaa cruisia Jpään poluilla! Ne haarajoella päin sijaitsevat loisto-pätkät oli mulle aivan uusia...

Jah kyllä oli jätkät tehneet hienon dirtti-räppäily radan sinne, missä menee silta moottoritien yli! Ihan unelma paikka dirtille. Maapohjana hiekkaa, jossa hiukka savea, hiukka kumpuilevaa maastoa. Tosi rullaavaa polkua ja hyppyreitä. ... Tahtoo dirttipyörä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Topolino

Oliskos se sitten huomenna pitkän matkan rymistely...
Varastomaali klo 10 ja suunta etelään Keravan hautuumaa ja Mätis ja sitten sinne korsoon  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## zippo

Mitä reittiä Jäkestä Hautskille?

----------


## Antsu

Hei, tuun taas sunnuntain lenkille mukaan.
T Antsu

----------


## Petterii

^ Juur näin. Yksin lähti ja nelisten sai ajella. Huomenna kympiltä taas.

----------


## KODE

Onko halukkaita Lohjan mtb 24 ajoon.? Ilmoittautuminen on alkanut, jos saataisiin vaikka 6-8 rohkean ryhmä kokoon. Tapahtuma ajetaan siis 22-23.5.2010 Lohjalla. Ilmoittaumismaksu on 200 ekee ja menee siis hyväntekeväisyyteen.

----------


## Topolino

> Onko halukkaita Lohjan mtb 24 ajoon.? Ilmoittautuminen on alkanut, jos saataisiin vaikka 6-8 rohkean ryhmä kokoon. Tapahtuma ajetaan siis 22-23.5.2010 Lohjalla. Ilmoittaumismaksu on 200 ekee ja menee siis hyväntekeväisyyteen.



jaa-a, täytyy tarkastaa kalenteri :Sarkastinen:  Sinne piti mennä jo viime vuonna :Irvistys:  Saiskos jostain ison teltan lainaksi vai pitäiskö kaikilla olla oma  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Onko halukkaita Lohjan mtb 24 ajoon.? Ilmoittautuminen on alkanut, jos saataisiin vaikka 6-8 rohkean ryhmä kokoon. Tapahtuma ajetaan siis 22-23.5.2010 Lohjalla. Ilmoittaumismaksu on 200 ekee ja menee siis hyväntekeväisyyteen.



Mikä homman idea on, paitsi hauskanpito? Ajellaanko sitä rataa vain huvikseen ympäri koko ajan?

----------


## ZeiZei66

> Mikä homman idea on, paitsi hauskanpito? Ajellaanko sitä rataa vain huvikseen ympäri koko ajan?



Saa ajaa myös tosissaan, se on kilpailu!

----------


## zippo

Ei ole kilpailu.

----------


## KODE

Lisää infoa mtb-lohja.com
Kaksi varmaa lähtijää olis jo, eli minä ja Jasso..

----------


## Antsu

Heips pitkästä aikaa,

talvikaudella lyhyitä pyrähdyksiä tallista radanvarren metikköön ja äkkiä takas ennen varpahien kohmettumista.
Nythän aurinko on taas pilkahdellut ja antanut toivoa maukkaammista ajoista.
Lauantaina yksi sattumalta neljän ajoon osallistuneena. Tuntupa taas kivalta päästä hieman pitempi lenkura kavereiden innoittamana eikä varpaatkaan ottaneet moksiskaan.

Lohja 24 kiinnostaisi. Tapahtumahan perustuu hyväntekeväisyyteen ja MTB henkisellä porukalla osallistua ajokauden avajaisiin. Ilmeisesti siellä myös ajetaan jonkun periaatteen mukaan 24 tunnin aikana.

Zippo, jeesaa vähän pohjoisempia heimovelijä, olenko oikeilla jäljillä Lohja 24:sen suhteen? "kun olet ollut mukana aikaisemminkin"

----------


## zippo

Kierroksia saa ajaa niin paljon kuin haluaa tai olla ajamatta.Kierroslaskennan hoitaa joukkue itse.Meillä se on kapteenin homma.
Rata on helppo ja yöllä voi päästellä täysillä muutaman kiepin muuten herrasmiesmäinen ajo suositeltavaa koska baanalla on myös nautiskelijoita.
24 on rento fillarikauden avaus vrt prätkä kokoontumisajot.Näkee tuttuja ja saa uusia kavereita.Unohtamatta iänikuista speksausta.
Fillarointiin liittyvää tavaraakin on jonkin verran tarjolla myyntikojuissa(kypärän ja renkaita olen ostanut),lisäksi olen saanut testailla muutamaa hipofillaria ihan oikealla polulla.
Esim.2009 Pivotteja,Ibistä,Morewoodia ja rohloff virityksiä

  BTW.showtyyli pukeutuminen ja muu persoonallinen rekvisiitta suositeltavaa.

----------


## ZeiZei66

Ok eli ei ole "virallista" kierros laskentaa, tiesin että tapahtuma on enemmän hengailua kuin hampaat irvessä kisailua, mut luulin että kuitenkin jotain tulosta joukkueiden ajosta ilmotetaan, käytiin tänään kolmeen pekkaan yhteis lenkillä, kyllä polut on aika makeessa kunnossa ja saa laskea kyllä isoa lujaa! (jos vaan jaksais), yritän itse mennä perjantai iltana ö paut kuudelta ajeleen, voin ilmotella tarkemmin!

----------


## PMT

Tuon 24,sen kierrokset laskee joukkue itse , paikalla on taulu jossa on kaikki joukkueet ja merkkaavat sinne tunnittain kierrokset. Kierros määrillä ei ole mitään merkitystä esim palkintojen jaossa koska nuo kriteerit on jotain muuta kuin eniten ajaneet, palkinnot päätetään joukueen johtajiennpalaverissa tuntia ennen tapahtuman päätöstä, kriteerit mitä hauskimmat. Toivotaan että saatte joukkueen kasaan mukavaan hyväntekeväisyys tapahtumaan. Yhdeksänteen 24,een lähtevä.
Paikalla ei kannata varata ruokaa jos ei ole jotain erikois tarvetta , paikan katkenneen rungon ravintola , josta saa koko 23 tuntia sopivalla kustannuksella hyvää ruokaa ja kahvia sun muuta. Oman majoituksen joutuu järjestämään. Niinkuin Zippo mainitsi ei välttämättä pysty ajamaan kovaa, mutta kuten Zipon kanssa puolen yön mailla hulluteltiin pirun kova kierros ja hauskaa oli.

----------


## Antsu

Hyvältä kuulostaa. Laitoin kalenteriini jo merkinnän.
Joukkueen koko on 7 polkijaa. 3 kait jo kasassa.
Jos saame sponsorin, niin sille kustannus on 300€, jos ei niin joukkueen maksu on 200€.
Kuka alkaa kapteeniksi. Eli suorittaa ilmoittautumisen ja on yhdyshenkilönä tapahtumassa.

----------


## PMT

> Hyvältä kuulostaa. Laitoin kalenteriini jo merkinnän.
> Joukkueen koko on 7 polkijaa. 3 kait jo kasassa.
> Jos saame sponsorin, niin sille kustannus on 300€, jos ei niin joukkueen maksu on 200€.
> Kuka alkaa kapteeniksi. Eli suorittaa ilmoittautumisen ja on yhdyshenkilönä tapahtumassa.



Ei se kaada yritystä jos ei sa täyttä porukkaa, itse olen 3 kertaa ollut 4hengen joukkueessa kun halusimme ajaa paljon ,ainut haitta tavassa ajjaa pienellä porukalla että lepo jää pieneksi. Päivällä ajoimme 2 kierrosta kerrallaan ja yöllä 3 kierrosta pyörät pyöri koko ajaan , paras tulos tais olla 465 km /24h ,eli jonkin verran yli 100km /kuski, mutta joka kerta oli kiva tunne tapahtuman jälkeen. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## thethent

Moi! Onko se osallistumismaksu 200€ per nenä vai per ryhmä?
Voisin lähtä mukaan jos se on ryhmälle.
zeizei kans!

----------


## PMT

> Moi! Onko se osallistumismaksu 200€ per nenä vai per ryhmä?
> Voisin lähtä mukaan jos se on ryhmälle.
> zeizei kans!



osan otto maksu on joukkue kohtainen, saahan sitä jokainen laitta vaiia tonnin tilille se kaikki menee sinne hyväntekeväisyyteen, puolet Lohjan sairaalaööe ja puolet Lasten klinikan infektio osastolle. Olin itse syksyllä mukana luovuttamassa Lohjalaisten kanssa tapahtuman tuottoa ja oli taatusti mieleen painuva tapaus. :Nolous:

----------


## Antsu

200€/ joukkue. Tai jos saadaan sponsori, niin sponsorille järjestäjä lähettää 300€ laskun ja joukkue ajaa sitten tämän sponsorin lukuun.

----------


## KODE

Voin ryhtyä tuohon kapteenin hommaan, niin saadaan asia etenemään. Itselläni ei nyt aikaa hommata tuota sponssia, niin ilmoitan sitten joukkueena. Keräillään nyt vaikka maaliskuun alkuun halukkaiden nimiä. Niin laitan sitten laput sisään. Osallistumis innon voi ilmaista yksityiset viestit tai koski@rokki.net

----------


## PMT

Tuon ilmoittautumisen voi tehdä koska vain joukkue ilmoitetaan ei ajajia. meillä vaa 50/60 porukassa tuntuu jo olevan porukka koossa.

----------


## KODE

Laitoin ilmoittautumisen MTB JÄRVENPÄÄ nimellä. Nyt vaan ajajia kokoon.. :Hymy:

----------


## Tauno

Hieno homma, että porukka alkaa vähän innostumaan pienestä kisailusta. Olen ilman muuta valmis lähtemään, jos ei kovakuntoisempia löydy. Siinähän on viikko myöhemmin Korson maraton, jonne on hyvä vähän verytellä.

Voin tulla asuntoautolla, johon sopii muutama kaveri hyvin nukkumaan. Puolijoukkuetelttaa löytyy joko suunnistajilta ilman kamiinaa tai sitten ihan kamiinan kanssa Kellokosken VPK:lta.

----------


## ZeiZei66

Taitaa tän illan lenkki jäädä ajamatta, narahti selkä vähän juntturiin!

----------


## KODE

Hienoo että innostusta löytyy. Nyt on jo sitten neljä lähtijää kasassa. Mietitään sitä majoitus hommaa sitten keväällä..

----------


## Antsu

Kode, saitko viestiä järjestäjältä maksupolitiikasta. Eli varmistuuko ilmoittautumisemme vasta maksun jälkeen?

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Ei taida huomennakaan päästä ajelemaan, jos tulee lisää lunta ja pakkastakin turhan paljon...

----------


## KODE

Lasku tuli 14 vrk netto. Maksan pois, katsotaan sitten monta kuskia tulee ja jaetaan kulut. Sääntöihin en vielä ole ehtinyt tutustua. On ollut kiireitä kun esikoinen synty helmikuun alussa.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ZeiZei66

Onneks olkoon! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ARJ

Lohjan kakkosneloselle, jos remmiin mahtuu niin olen lähdössä mukaan.

----------


## Antsu

Paljon onnea Kode.

----------


## Fourtour

Onnittelut Kodelle!

----------


## Rautapelto

Onnittelut!

----------


## Antsu

> Sykemittari tai jokin muu kilokaloreiden kulutusta mittaava kapine mukaan lenkeille. 150:llä saa oluen, tonnilla pizzan . Treenaamisessa kannattaa huolehtia riittävistä palauttavista tauoista. Minä pidin taukoa joulusta pääsiäiseen. Kyllä jaksaa taas ajaa . Nuoruus tietenkin auttaa. Kyllä se minunkin jaksaminen neljännesvuoden kuluttua hiipuu. Myyn sitten kriisin kourissa fillarit veke, ostan kuntopyörän sekä telkkarin ja istun kymmenkunta vuotta kuntopyörän viereisessä nojatuolissa aiemmin ansaittuja oluita lipitellen



Ikä ei ole mikään syy siirtyä sohvalle. Jos tekee mieli kokeilla ja satsata muihinkin lajeihin niin kannatetaan.
Itse on tullut pyöräiltyä pieni ikä retkipyörällä pitkin mettiä. Tuli muuten tosta videosta vähän vanhat ajat mieleen. Sitten tuli mopo ja kuntoilu jäi :Vihainen: . Intissä ihmetelin miten taisteluvyö voi painaa niin paljon lenkillä. Sitten tuli purjelautailu, laskettelua ja myöhemmin 6v taas pyöräilyä.
Nyt opettelen kolmatta kertaa kesyttää tuota kaksipyöräistä polun nielijää ja kyllä se vaan tuntuu niiiin hyvälle.

----------


## Antsu

> No olihan todella vakuuttava esitys. Minkähän takia noi maasturit on ylipäätään keksitty jos 23...25 millisellä kumilla saadaan tommoiset pidot aikaiseksi. Mitenkähän lakkasuolla tuolla maantiefillarilla pärjännee.
> 
> Toi alle kolomekymppisen ertsin toiminta on esimerkillistä. Millä ruokavaliolla saadaan moinen energia välitettyä kampien kautta kenttään? Olen itse kokeillut treenaamista (ja nyt ihan tukossa). Saisko sieraimen kautta vedettyä jotakin että Tahkolla Kinahmin nousut menee heittämällä. Joku suositteli nenäsumutetta, mutta mitä merkkiä ja saako sitä ilman resettiä. 
> 
> Niin ja Keskiviikkona vakiolenkille, suunnitellaanko keskiviikkona se juhannuslenkki vai spekuloidaanko ennakkoon?????



Keskiviikko ei työt anna myöden ja jussina muualla.
Minkälaista settiä suosittelisit jussin jälkeen keskiviikoksi, ettei ole tukossa Tahkolla

----------


## ertsi

> Ikä ei ole mikään syy siirtyä sohvalle. Jos tekee mieli kokeilla ja satsata muihinkin lajeihin niin kannatetaan.



Juu, on tuota sohvalla rötväämistäkin kokeiltu. Ei kannattanut, enkä vapaaehtoisesti siihen uudestaan ryhdy. Muitakin lajeja on kiva välillä harrastella. Jos pyöräily alkaa maistumaan puulta (ja muutenkin), luultavasti aloitan  taas jonkin kamppailulajin. Mutta nyt ei aikataulut mahdollista säännöllisiä harjoitteluaikoja... Ja kun pyöräilläkin voi niiiiin monella eri tapaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ertsi

> Minkälaista settiä suosittelisit jussin jälkeen keskiviikoksi, ettei ole tukossa Tahkolla



Jaakko Mursu tuumii*, että: "Viimeisen viikon harjoittelun tarkoitus on lähinnä ylläpitää ajotuntumaa. Noin puolta viikkoa ennen tapahtumaa voi halutessaan tehdä noin 30-45 min kestävän kovavauhtisemman viimeistelyharjoituksen, jonka tarkoituksena on "avata hieman paikkoja"."

* http://www.tahkomtb.fi/fi/Osallistuj...kauksesta.html

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Sykemittari tai jokin muu kilokaloreiden kulutusta mittaava kapine mukaan lenkeille. 150:llä saa oluen, tonnilla pizzan .



Mulla on sellainen käsitys, että Polarin mittari näyttää aivan liikaa kulutusta. Väittää, että lenkillä kuluu esim. 2500 kcal. Syö siinä sitten 2 pizzaa, niin taatusti paisut.
Pitäiskö huomenna ke ajaa sellainen pitkä mutta rauhallinen Tahkon valmistava lenkki, jos ei ihan 60 km ehdi, niin edes 50? Jos vaikka kerrankin ajettais hallitusti johonkin päämäärään (Mätäkivi?) ja takaisin, eikä aina speksailtas pusikoissa ja hakkuutyömailla :Sekaisin:  Hyvää säätä luvassa.

----------


## ertsi

> Mulla on sellainen käsitys, että Polarin mittari näyttää aivan liikaa kulutusta. Väittää, että lenkillä kuluu esim. 2500 kcal. Syö siinä sitten 2 pizzaa, niin taatusti paisut.



Pizzat saa vielä huuhtoa alas neljällä kaljalla. Juu, nuo mittarit taitavat olla parhaimmillaankin vain suuntaa antavia. Mutta kyllä pizza viikossa pitää syödä. Ja saunassa olut juoda.





> Pitäiskö huomenna ke ajaa sellainen pitkä mutta rauhallinen Tahkon valmistava lenkki, jos ei ihan 60 km ehdi, niin edes 50?



Pitäisi.

Kävinpä tänään elämäni ensimmäisellä maantieryhmälenkillä. Hauskaa hommaa se on sekin. Kolme ajajaa oli minun lisäkseni.

----------


## ZeiZei66

Hyvää lenkkiä huomiseksi, itse ei pääse, kun tuli sitten tehtyä päätös lähteä Tahkolle! Täytyy het huomenna lähteä korkeenpaikan leirille että tottuu korkeaan ilman alaan. Arto jos mökissä on vielä vapaita huoneita niin meitä olis 2-3 henk. mutta voidaan kyllä majoittua myös autoon! Hyvät juhannukset kaikille ja nähdään Tahkolla!

----------


## Fourtour

Kun en itsekään ehdi yhteislenkille, niin kävin jo etukäteen seikkailemassa. Tuli sitten käytyä Mätäkivenmäellä, ja tässä olisi sinne jonkinlainen reitti:
http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/w....do?id=2679266

Molempiin suuntiin mennessä haeskelin hieman sopivia polkuja, mutta tuo paluu oli jo suhteellisen onnistunut reitin puolesta. Vierumäellä lähdin hieman liian aikaisin kohti pohjoista, ja jouduin aika kivikkoiselle pikkupolulle - ajettava sekin.

Aikaa tuossa reissussa menee kohtuullisen paljon, vaikka koitin mahdollisimman vähän pysähdellä. Noin tunti oli taukoja, ja ajoaikaa kertyi melkein 4,5 tuntia. Golf-kentällä kävin paluumatkalla täyttämässä ehtyneen vesileilin.

----------


## KODE

Hitsi en päässyt lenkille mukaan. Mitä sovitte juhannuslenkistä, lähdössä olisin..

----------


## KurSki

Keskiviikon lenkin aiheeksi valitsimme tällä kertaa Mätiksen. Alkusählingin (karkulainen) jälkeen oli sitten ryhmä koossa vasta ristinumen tietämillä. No siitä sitten metsiä pitkin varuskunnan alueelle. Jossa tiukan keskustelun jälkkeen päädyimme käväistä mätiksellä. Loppujen lopuksi n.4,5 tunnin reissu ja ajoaikaa 3.20. 
Eli varmaankin hyvää reeniä Tahkolle lähtijöille.

----------


## FillaRilla

Ölipa sairaan hyvät polut tänään. Ja mulle uutta enimmäkseen. Kiitos vetäjille; keulilla tai olla enimmäkseen Timberman ja ARJ. KIIiitos!!
Loppumetreillä Ristinummelta keskustaan tiellä ajellessa porukka alkoi hajota ja lopuks Veskulta puhkes takakummi. Pikavaihto ja kotiin päästiin.
Yritän olla mukana lauantaina, jos olen maisemissa. 10.00:ko on lähtöaika?

----------


## ertsi

Tai oikeastaan takareidet. Siihen heti kankkujen alapuolelle ilmaantui kipiät hiertymät  :No huh!:  :Vihainen:  :Irvistys: . Pepantteeniä peppuun siis.

Pitäisi vissiin ajaa enemmän putkelta niin ei kerkeisi hiertyä, mutta kun olen tälläinen naatiskelija  :Sarkastinen: ... Kai se pitäis joku toinen satula löytää ja mielellään ennen Tahkoa. Salsassa olisi Sellen SLR ja ilman hiertymiä on selvitty tähän asti. Kai se täytyis tuosta riipiä Rigiin.

Tämän päiväisestä hierroksesta tallentui jälkikin: http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/mir99TRPuFM

----------


## ARJ

Olipa eilen loistava lenkki. Alussa oli minulla hieman ajotuntuma hakusessa kun ensimmäisellä 500meetterillä otin tuntumaa kenttään, no meno aloi palautumaan ja mätiksellä oli jo aivan loistava ajofiilis. Hieman viilenevässä illassa oli aivan mahtava rullailla menemään. 

Me ei oiken sovittu juhannuslenkistä yhtään mitään, mutta miten olisi Lauantaina maalikaupalta kello 10.00(kuten Rami ehdottaa). Ehdotukseni olisi että mentäisiin suhteellisen suoraviivaisesti normaalia reippaampaa (mutta ei kovaa) vauhtia jäke-mätis-rekola-palanuttalo-keinis-jäke. Tiet minimoiden ja maastot maksimoiden. Tienoot ovat mulle tuttuja joten voidaan pitää itikat ja kärpäset loitolla pitämällä vauhdin riittävänä. 

Pohdimme Tahkolle lähtijöiden kesken Tahkopalaveria viikolla, onko ehrotuksia?? Vaikka keskiviikkona normiaikaan ja palaverin päälle pikku lenkki???

ZeiZei kyllä mökkiin mahtuu. Loistavaa että pääset mukaan.

Kyllä maastopyöräily on mukavaa kun jokainen raaja on enemmän tai vähemmän ruvella, käsiä ja päätä myöden  :Hymy:

----------


## KODE

Launtai sopii hienosti, pitäs olla poutaakin. Joo vois jotain hommia miettiä Tahkoa varten. Tosin ajelut taidan jättää väliin, olen huomannut että saan parhaat tehot irti kun on lepoo noin viikko takana. Vedetään lauantaina sitten se viimeinen lenkki, niin ja kovaa.. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ertsi

Etujarru (Magura Marta SL) laski öljyt pihalle kahvan päästä, siitä letkun ja "ruuvin" välistä. Vuoto (tai öljy  :Sarkastinen: ) uskoakseni loppui ruuvia kiristämällä, mutta nyt sitten ilmauskilkkeet olisivat tarpeen... Osaakos joku sanoa, löytyykö moisia jostain lähikaupasta siedettävään hintaan? Best Brakesista ainakin saisi, mutta mieluummin jostain lähempää (Chebici?) hakisin...

Jos saan jarrut kuntoon lauantaiksi, pitkähkö, reipahkovauhtinen lenksu olisi tervetullut. Ja uskaltaisin väittää, että keskiviikko olisi hyvä palaveripäivä.

----------


## Fourtour

Eikös kukaan meinaa huomenna ajella? Huomiseksi luvattu sadekin näyttäisi vaihtuneen jo pouta -keliin... Tokihan lauantaina on vielä parempi keli, mutta voihan sitä ajella silloinkin.

Siirryttiin KurSkin kanssa tänään Tubeless -aikaan, joten huominen lenkki on lähinnä kaluston testausta. Sen verran kova homma tuossa siirtymisessä oli(?), että asennusjuomaa kului jonkin verran, joten emme varmaankaan starttaa ennen kello kymmentä. Eikä tuosta asennuksen toteutuksestakaan voi ihan takuuseen mennä - Jotain litkua nautittiin ainakin 60ml, sitten siveltiin Kurkoa renkaiden kylkiin, pumpattiin vimmatusti ilmaa keulaan, puristeltiin vanhoja sisäkumeja, ja odoteltiin muuten vaan jotain tapahtuvaksi...

Lähdemme, jos lähdemme, lenkille hyvällä säällä, ehkäpä siinä kymmenen aikaan. Kurvannemme Varastomaalin kautta. Kannattanee mennä odottelemaan..?

----------


## Antsu

> Olipa eilen loistava lenkki. Alussa oli minulla hieman ajotuntuma hakusessa kun ensimmäisellä 500meetterillä otin tuntumaa kenttään, no meno aloi palautumaan ja mätiksellä oli jo aivan loistava ajofiilis. Hieman viilenevässä illassa oli aivan mahtava rullailla menemään. 
> 
> Me ei oiken sovittu juhannuslenkistä yhtään mitään, mutta miten olisi Lauantaina maalikaupalta kello 10.00(kuten Rami ehdottaa). Ehdotukseni olisi että mentäisiin suhteellisen suoraviivaisesti normaalia reippaampaa (mutta ei kovaa) vauhtia jäke-mätis-rekola-palanuttalo-keinis-jäke. Tiet minimoiden ja maastot maksimoiden. Tienoot ovat mulle tuttuja joten voidaan pitää itikat ja kärpäset loitolla pitämällä vauhdin riittävänä. 
> 
> Pohdimme Tahkolle lähtijöiden kesken Tahkopalaveria viikolla, onko ehrotuksia?? Vaikka keskiviikkona normiaikaan ja palaverin päälle pikku lenkki???
> 
> ZeiZei kyllä mökkiin mahtuu. Loistavaa että pääset mukaan.
> 
> Kyllä maastopyöräily on mukavaa kun jokainen raaja on enemmän tai vähemmän ruvella, käsiä ja päätä myöden



Juu keskiviikkona Tahko palaveri ok.
Lauantain lenkillä hengessä mukana. Pyörän päällä kanssa, mutta 200km lännempänä  :Vink:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Etujarru (Magura Marta SL) laski öljyt pihalle kahvan päästä, siitä letkun ja "ruuvin" välistä. Vuoto (tai öljy ) uskoakseni loppui ruuvia kiristämällä, mutta nyt sitten ilmauskilkkeet olisivat tarpeen... Osaakos joku sanoa, löytyykö moisia jostain lähikaupasta siedettävään hintaan? Best Brakesista ainakin saisi, mutta mieluummin jostain lähempää (Chebici?) hakisin...
> 
> Jos saan jarrut kuntoon lauantaiksi, pitkähkö, reipahkovauhtinen lenksu olisi tervetullut. Ja uskaltaisin väittää, että keskiviikko olisi hyvä palaveripäivä.



Mulla täsmälleen sama jarrukahva alkoi talvella vuotaa ja ainut korjaus oli koko kahvan vaihto (Best Brakes Lauttasaari), eli mitään tiivisteitä ei ole varaosina. Siellä sitten ilmasivatkin sen muutamassa minuutissa.
Mulla olisi ilmaussetti, mutta nyt en pysty pariin päivään lainaamaan. Jos et sunnuntaihin mennessä ole saanut kuntoon, niin voidaan sitten yrittää. Ja Maguraan ei kuulemma saisia liattaa muuta öljyä kuin Maguran omaa "Bloodia".

----------


## ertsi

> Mulla täsmälleen sama jarrukahva alkoi talvella vuotaa ja ainut korjaus oli koko kahvan vaihto (Best Brakes Lauttasaari), eli mitään tiivisteitä ei ole varaosina. Siellä sitten ilmasivatkin sen muutamassa minuutissa.
> Mulla olisi ilmaussetti, mutta nyt en pysty pariin päivään lainaamaan. Jos et sunnuntaihin mennessä ole saanut kuntoon, niin voidaan sitten yrittää. Ja Maguraan ei kuulemma saisia liattaa muuta öljyä kuin Maguran omaa "Bloodia".



Meikäläisen silmään näyttää siltä, että öljyä tulee letkun juuresta edelleen. Tänään Best Brakes ei ollut auki, enkä muihin putiikeihin edes kerinnyt soittelemaan, saati käymään... Öljyäkään ei nyt sitten tietenkään mistään saa ennen maanantaita, joten taidanpa vain suosista heti maanantaina roudata koko roskan Best Brakesiin näytille. Jos vaikka saisi sen sitten kerralla kuntoon, ettei tarvitsisi cyclocrossarilla Tahkolle lähteä.

Best Brakesiin olisi muutenkin asiaa. Mokomat myyvät BMX- ja dirt/street- (tjsp :Sarkastinen: ) -pyöriä ja jonkunlaisen temppufillarin hankinta on kovasti alkanut polttemaan  :Nolous:  Oiskohan tämä nyt sitten osa sitä kuuluisaa kolmenkympin kriisiä  :Sekaisin:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## KODE

Pitäs käydä ihan dot 4 tai 5.1 neste. Ite käytän Avideissa ihan dot 4 jota saa jokaiselta huoltsikalta. Voi tietysti olla että Maguran tiivisteet tarvitsee jonkun silikooni pohjaisen öljyn..

----------


## ARJ

Ertsi: Jos et tai jos BB ei saa jarrua kuntoon niin minä lainaan sinulle koko etujarrun Tahkon kisaan. Sulla on foxissa Post mount kinnitys satulalle ja Hopen navat 6- pulttikiinnityksellä, joten me saadaan sinulle jarru varkättyä alle aikayksikön kondikseen. Jos etu ja takajarrukahva on eriparia niin eipä se tahtia haitanne :Hymy: 

Jotkut jarrumerkit ovat näköjään sellaisia että varaosia niihin ei saa ja joutuu ostamaan kalliin "kokonaisuuden". Hopen jarrut voi kasata vaikka pelkistä varaosista nippeli nippeliltä.

----------


## Rautapelto

Magurat taitaa olla mineraaliöljyillä. Mullakin olis pajalla yhet hayesit, taitaa löytyä jopa uudet palat.

----------


## Fourtour

Suunniteltu lenkki käytiin ajelemassa; vähän osallistujien toiveista johtuen vaihdettiin joitakin maasto-osuuksia tiesiirtymiksi. Melko riittävä lenkki kuitenkin tuli - n. 70km ja 6 tuntia. 
Tässä reitti: http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/w....do?id=2689445

Pienenä harmina matkan varrella oli tubeless -renkaani (tai siis "non tubeless" = Rocket Ron+ tubeless -kit) puhkeaminen kyljestä niin, ettei litkukaan jostain syystä onnistunut sitä paikkaamaan. Kotona kun tuota reikää tarkastelin, niin kyllä litkun olisi pitänyt se tukkia. Ehkä olin ravistellut Stan'in pulloa huonosti (siis väärin - nyt luin jo ohjeetkin), ja micro-sealing partikkeleita ei ollut renkaassa tarpeeksi... Syynä lienee asennuksessa nautitut palautus/tankkausjuomat..?

Ja tuosta palautusjuomasta palautuikin mieleeni matkan varrella nautittu juustohamppari ja voimajuoma; Korson parhaat (siis saatavilla olleet)!

Kaikinpuolin hyvä reissu!

----------


## KODE

Olipa hieno lenkki. Tästähän pitää ottaa juhannusperinne. kotonakin lepyttiin hienosti, tein hyvää ruokaa ja kaatelin lasiin viiniä. Sovittiin että olis Tahko palveri 17:30 ABC Järvenpää ja keskiviikko..

----------


## ertsi

Harmi, etten päässyt lenksulle mukaan  :Irvistys: . Noh, onhan tässä vielä kesää jäljellä ja monta hienoa lenksua edessä  :Hymy: .

Mineraaliöljyllähän nuo Magurat tosiaan. Voihan se olla, että Maguran 5v-vuotamattomuustakuu vaatii, että tiettyä öljyä käytetään. Pitäisi tarkistaa takuuehdoista.

Jos koko kahva pitää vaihtaa, niin luulisin, että menee takuuseen. Mutta jos se siihen rumbaan menee, joudun luultavasti tarttumaan jompaan kumpaan jarrunlainaustarjoukseen: vaimo jumautti eilen selkänsä todella pahasti, joten olen saanut olla isä ihan tosissaan  :Sarkastinen: . Ei ole liiemmin ollut - eikä varmasti ensi viikolla ole - aikaa ja  energiaa kikkailla liikoja... Iso kiitos ARJ:lle ja Rautapellolle jarrutarjouksista! Anoppi onneksi lupasi tulla avittamaan sen verran, että pääsen huomenna lenkille ja maanantaina BB:hen käymään.

----------


## ARJ

Oli tosiaan loistolenkki. Yllättävän pitkähän tuosta tulikin. Suoralinjaista etenemistä kaiken kaikkiaan. Hyvin porukka jaksoi vääntää. Maasto oli kuivaa ja nopeaa no mitä nyt alussa meinasi nuljuta, mutta helle mukavasti kuivatti polut. Tätä peruslenkkiä voi sopivasti vielä vaikeuttaa sillä muutama "mutka" ajettiin suoraksi hiekkatietä pitkin, uskon että tällä lenkillä oli vaikeusastetta kaikille ihan riittämiin. Kostealla kelillä rekolassa joenvarressa oleva "ilmajuuripätkä" on oikeasti haastava, nythän se meni heittämällä. 

Keskiviikkona ABC:lle 17.30. Sovitaan lähtöaikataulu, kuljetushaasteet, jne. ZeiZei, ymmärsinkö oikein että sinä tulet jostakin lomareissulta suoraan tahkolle?? Jos Ramin kyytiin mahtuu 1-2 ylimäär. fillaria niin minun taisteluhävittäjän katolle mahtuu 2 fillaria niin silloin sisälle saadaan 4 kpl ukkoja. Jos taas.... no jutellaan lisää keskiviikkona.

Nyt muuten mustelmien ja naarmujen sekä nirhaumien lisäksi käsivarret ja jalat ovat palaneet karrelle.

Se majoituspaikka on RINNEPELLON LOMAMÖKIT. Sinne on äärimmäisen helppo mennä. Siilinjärveltä on opasteet Tahkolle ja näiden opasteiden mukaan kun ajaa niin saapuu tahkolle menevälle tielle josta selkeät opasteet vasemmalle RINNEPELLON LOMAMÖKIT. Kun saavut hiekkatietä pihalle jarruta siihen heti, tai muuten törmäät navetan seinään.

----------


## KODE

> Meikäläisen silmään näyttää siltä, että öljyä tulee letkun juuresta edelleen. Tänään Best Brakes ei ollut auki, enkä muihin putiikeihin edes kerinnyt soittelemaan, saati käymään... Öljyäkään ei nyt sitten tietenkään mistään saa ennen maanantaita, joten taidanpa vain suosista heti maanantaina roudata koko roskan Best Brakesiin näytille. Jos vaikka saisi sen sitten kerralla kuntoon, ettei tarvitsisi cyclocrossarilla Tahkolle lähteä.
> 
> Best Brakesiin olisi muutenkin asiaa. Mokomat myyvät BMX- ja dirt/street- (tjsp) -pyöriä ja jonkunlaisen temppufillarin hankinta on kovasti alkanut polttemaan  Oiskohan tämä nyt sitten osa sitä kuuluisaa kolmenkympin kriisiä



Huomasin sattumalta että Kellokoskella on BMX kauppa. Signature bmx myyvät myös kait fiksejä..

----------


## FillaRilla

Näistä viteoista on aina joskus leksuilla juttua. Tässä olis "Scotlannin ertsi":  jos joku ei ole viä nähny.

----------


## Fourtour

No niin! Tätä tarjousta on odoteltu: 
http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/fra...2009-19622.htm

Montakohan tilais..?
Vielä kun olisi euro voimissaan, niin tuota voisi pitää jo ilmaisena.

Eikä ollut pahan hintainen tämäkään:
http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/fra...t-2009-611.htm
Jousto ja paino kohdallaan.

----------


## ZeiZei66

Tää korkeenpaikan leiri on kyllä menny nyt nestetankkaukseen, mut täytyyhän sekin joskus tehdä! Tulen keskiviikon "palaveriin", lähden varmaan ke iltana landelle mutta mulle sopis muutama pyörä kyytiin tahkolle ja serkku tois varmaan ne takas JOS jään reissuun, laittakaa pelit iskuun jos tulee kyytiin!

----------


## Petterii

Lähden tänään kuuden/puolen seiskan aikoihin, jos Raketti Ronit tahtoo pitää ilmat sisällään.

----------


## Tauno

> Onkos kukaan lähdössä ajamaan munkkia ja syömään munkkeja? http://bigmunkki.com/



Näyttää olevan samana päivänä kuin Nuuksion - Pitkäjärven maratonkisa. Maratonkisa alkaa klo 12 ja riuska pyöräilijä selviää siitä noin 2,5 tunnissa (itselläni meni viime vuonna hiukan yli 3 tuntia), joten hyvin ehtii jälkiveryttelyyn tähän munkki -hommaan. Samalla tulee hoidettua jälkitankkaus.

----------


## ARJ

> En pelaa tennistä, enkä ole vielä kolmekymppinen, joten miten VOI olla mahdollista, että ko. vaiva iski   Eilen ei oikea käsi taipunut edes /c:n pyyhkimiseen  Pitäisi vissiin löytää jonkun sortin rentous trial-ajoon  Katellaan varmaan parin viikon päästä, josko jo sitten uskaltaisi poluille...
> 
> 
> 
> Kuopio on paska maa. Valitsivat täysin väärän päivän kukkoiluilleen



Älä kuule ole ertsi tommonen. Jos sulla on noin heikot kädet ettei stonga pysy käsissä niin jätppä myös hanuri pyyhkimättä :Leveä hymy: . Niin ja pahimmat juurakot tietysti voi ajaa ilman käsiä.

----------


## Fourtour

> En pelaa tennistä, enkä ole vielä kolmekymppinen, joten miten VOI olla mahdollista, että ko. vaiva iski   Eilen ei oikea käsi taipunut edes /c:n pyyhkimiseen  Pitäisi vissiin löytää jonkun sortin rentous trial-ajoon  Katellaan varmaan parin viikon päästä, josko jo sitten uskaltaisi poluille...



Vaiva on tuttu viime kesältä, kun itse aloittelin "vähän" suurempia ajomääriä tekemään. Tuli tutuksi jääpussit, kylmävoide, Felden, Burana ja välillä oli pönttö sekaisin jopa Sirdaludista. Vaiva iski molempiin ranteisiin ja kyynärvarsiin. 
Eipä vain oikein malttanut olla ajamatta silloin kun kipu oli vasta pientä. 
Kunnolla vaiva poistuikin sitten vasta talvella, kun vaihdoin pyöräilyn hiihtoon.

Tänä kesänä on paikat kestäneet paremmin, mutta toisaalta olen ymmärtänyt olla myös "päästämättä" kipua ihan niin pahaksikaan.

Malttia ja lepoa - kyllä ne polut odottaa!

Nyt ei satu käsivarsiin, mutta viikon on ollut pientä flunssaa; joskohan keskiviikkona taas pääsisi ajamaan.

----------


## FillaRilla

Mulla on ollut usiasti erzin vaivat työn aiheuttamana (YÖK!!). Net on jotkut epikondyliitit, kön tulehtuu. FT luettelikin hoitoja, mutta ennaltaehkäisykin on mahdollista; venyttelyn perskele auttaa tämänkin vaivan ehkäisyyn. Ja hoitonakin sitä käytetään.
Työkaverilla parani kroonistunut vamma, kun kolautti kyynärpäänsä oikein kunnolla. Tällaista käytetään kyllä oikein tarkoituksellisenakin hoitona. Mä voin erzi kajauttaa sua vasaralla oikkeen kunnolla kyynärään. :Sarkastinen:  Tuski kykenisin. Paranemisiin

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Eergonomisesti huono hiiren käyttö voi aiheuttaa kyseistä vammaa, mutta että pyöräilykin :Sekaisin: 
Niin ja Jukka H, kai sä nyt houkuttelit naisseuralaistasi yhteislenkeille?

----------


## KODE

Keskiviikkona näyttäs satavan :Vihainen:  Lenkille kun olisin kerinnyt..

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Keskiviikkona näyttäs satavan Lenkille kun olisin kerinnyt..



Pitkästä aikaa kunnon sadelenkki :Hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Cool:  :No huh!:  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kasari

> Keskiviikkona näyttäs satavan Lenkille kun olisin kerinnyt..



Hirvee monsuuni keskiviikkona, minä lähden tänään.....

----------


## ertsi

Huono hiirikäden ergonomia on todennäköisesti pohjalla, oikean käden kyynärpää ja ranne ovat kyllä vähän kipuilleet aiemminkin... Mutta kyllä tärinä ja ylenpalttinen trial-pyörän tangosta/jarrusta puristaminen sai vaivan pahenemaan. Torstai-illan session loppupuolella rentous alkoi jo löytymään, koska puristaminen sattui jo silloin saa**nasti  :Nolous:  Sain edellisestä työpaikasta läksiäislahjaksi Powerballin, täytyy sitä ruveta tosissaan pyörittelemään... Venyttelykään ei varmaan pahaa tekisi.

----------


## Petterii

> Hirvee monsuuni keskiviikkona, minä lähden tänään.....



Minä myös 17:30 maalikaupalla.

----------


## kasari

> Minä myös 17:30 maalikaupalla.




Bueno. Ramin kanssa tullaan.

----------


## Jukka H

> Eergonomisesti huono hiiren käyttö voi aiheuttaa kyseistä vammaa, mutta että pyöräilykin
> Niin ja Jukka H, kai sä nyt houkuttelit naisseuralaistasi yhteislenkeille?



Joo asiasta oli kyllä juttua, viime syksynä hän oli ollutkin yht.lenkillä mut oli pidetty vähän liian kiirusta :Irvistys: . Kenties tulee joskus uudestaan. Ajelin eilen polkuja pitkin töistä kotiin lentokentältä mätikselle ja sieltä jo opittuja reittejä jäkeen - kellikselle. Mätikseltä 7 km katselemaan lentsikoita, ajettavaa polkuakin löytyi :Hymy:

----------


## Tauno

> Joo asiasta oli kyllä juttua, viime syksynä hän oli ollutkin yht.lenkillä mut oli pidetty vähän liian kiirusta.



Muistelen, että viime syksynä ajeltiin vielä ihan rauhallisiakin lenkkejä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Topolino

> Muistelen, että viime syksynä ajeltiin vielä ihan rauhallisiakin lenkkejä.



jebu. Tuo reissu taisi olla se setien vetämä Keravan mettien kautta Keinikseen ja sieltä Korsoon  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ertsi

> Joo asiasta oli kyllä juttua, viime syksynä hän oli ollutkin yht.lenkillä mut oli pidetty vähän liian kiirusta. Kenties tulee joskus uudestaan.



Miksi en ole yllättynyt... Mutta parannusta tässä asiassa on mielestäni viime aikoina tapahtunut ja hitaampia on opittu odottelemaan. Ja jos ei malta odotella hitaampia, voi ajaa ympyrää tai edestakaisin tai hieroa sitä hauskaa teknistä kohtaa  :Vink:  Ja kovaahan voi ajaa sitten erikseen sovituilla lenkeillä tai yksin.





> Ajelin eilen polkuja pitkin töistä kotiin lentokentältä mätikselle ja sieltä jo opittuja reittejä jäkeen - kellikselle. Mätikseltä 7 km katselemaan lentsikoita, ajettavaa polkuakin löytyi



Mihinkäs aikaan yleensä lähdet töistä ajelemaan? Voisi joskus poljeskella samaa matkaa...

----------


## Jukka H

Ma-to puol neljä, pe 13.45 lokak.4. asti, sitten 3-vuoroon "odottelemaan" lumisateita. Noi ajat siis työn loppumisaikoja, harvakseltaan olen fillarilla töissä käynyt tänä kesänä. Jos ajat suunnilleen sopii, niin jo vain passaa. Meillä kun ei ole liukumaa. Täytyy sopia etukäteen ni menee kulkimella työmaalle

----------


## FillaRilla

Olisko kellää ylimääräistä 70mm pitkää stemmiä over size maasturitangolle. Tahtois ostaa. Nyt olisi tarkootus huomenissa lenkille, jos vanhoja äm...ä ei sada. Saapi nähdä....
Tänään kasarin ja petteriin kanssa oli aluksi juurikammoa viikontakaisen vuoksi. Taisin päästä yli. Toivottavasti!

----------


## ertsi

> Ma-to puol neljä, pe 13.45 lokak.4. asti, sitten 3-vuoroon "odottelemaan" lumisateita. Noi ajat siis työn loppumisaikoja, harvakseltaan olen fillarilla töissä käynyt tänä kesänä. Jos ajat suunnilleen sopii, niin jo vain passaa. Meillä kun ei ole liukumaa. Täytyy sopia etukäteen ni menee kulkimella työmaalle



Ma-to 15:30 passaa yleensä mainiosti ja miksei joskus pe 13:45:kin, jos täällä ei ole mitään kummallista meneillään. Tämä viikko on päivystystä, joten lenkille ei kerkeä, mutta ehkäpä jo ensi viikolla voisi koittaa. Paljonkos meni maanantaina aikaa reissuun?

----------


## salli

> Joo asiasta oli kyllä juttua, viime syksynä hän oli ollutkin yht.lenkillä mut oli pidetty vähän liian kiirusta. Kenties tulee joskus uudestaan. Ajelin eilen polkuja pitkin töistä kotiin lentokentältä mätikselle ja sieltä jo opittuja reittejä jäkeen - kellikselle. Mätikseltä 7 km katselemaan lentsikoita, ajettavaa polkuakin löytyi



Jees, kiitos Jukalle ajoseurasta  :Hymy: . Juu kyllä mä viime syksynä pölähdin maalikaupalle poikien seuraksi ja pysyin jollain tavalla ainakin kilometrin mukana, kunnes jäin jälkeen ja eksyin hiitomajan metsässä  :Nolous: . Myöhemmin kuitenkin törmättiin ja pojat laittoivat minut letkan keskelle ajamaa. No, mutta minulla tuo vauhti ei ole päätä huimaava, joten jarrunaisen hommia voin vaikka joskus tulla tekemään yhteislenkille  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Miksi en ole yllättynyt... Mutta parannusta tässä asiassa on mielestäni viime aikoina tapahtunut ja hitaampia on opittu odottelemaan.



Aika moni viime kesänä kävi kerran eikä toiste tullut. Oli niitäkin jotka eivät pärjänneet teknisessä maastossa.
Aina ei ole kyse siitä, että ollaan hitaampia (heikosssa hapessa), vaan että hitaasti ajaminen on hauskempaa. Kimurantteihin kohtiin voi keskittyä, kun ei puuskuta sydän kurkussa. Mäetkin pääsee ylös hitaasti. 
Sadetutka näyttää nyt ettei illalla sada. Tulen maalikapalle jos ei mikään estä.

----------


## Jukka H

> Ma-to 15:30 passaa yleensä mainiosti ja miksei joskus pe 13:45:kin, jos täällä ei ole mitään kummallista meneillään. Tämä viikko on päivystystä, joten lenkille ei kerkeä, mutta ehkäpä jo ensi viikolla voisi koittaa. Paljonkos meni maanantaina aikaa reissuun?



 Alkupätkä tutkimista,tankkaus ketuiksi( energiat loppu jo Keravalla),tulomatkakin vei "parhaan terän"seliseli :Vink: , Jäkestä ajelin jo p-tietä himaan. Perillä 18:45 eli 3h15m meni aikaa.Ainakin jäi parannettavaa tuolle osastolle. su:na en kerkee ajeleen mut ens viikolla ma-to käy kyl työmatka. Ja Sailalle "rohkeutta" tulla porukkalenkeille mukaan, ainakin tahkolla kammet on pyöriny varsin hyvään aikaan..

----------


## Fourtour

> parannusta tässä asiassa on mielestäni viime aikoina tapahtunut ja hitaampia on opittu odottelemaan.



Aiheesta ihan lenkilläkin keskusteltiin jossain vaiheessa kesää - sen jälkeen kun vauhdit olivat kasvaneet jopa itselle riittävän (liian?) koviksi - ja muutaman kanssa (ZeiZei, ja muut) todettiinkin samaa, eli yhteislenkit olisi syytä pitää mukavina, rauhallisina ajeluina. Ja niinhän on onnistuttu tekemään...

Harjoitusmielessä on hyvä, että välillä ajetaan vauhdikkaastikin, etenkin kun keli sitä suosii (kuivaa), mutta sopiva vauhti lienee silloinkin sellainen, että kukaan (säännöllisesti mukana käyvä) ei putoa kesken porukasta. Ja toisaalta, silloin kun tuntuu pahalta, pitää se myös sanoa! 
Ketäänhän ei ole metsään jätetty, ehkä välillä on eksytty toisista, mutta aina on porukka kasattu uudelleen.
Sellainen "vauhtileikittely" kyllä sopii vaikka jokaiselle lenkille siten, että etukäteen siitä sovitaan, ja ne jotka haluavat ajaa hitaammin, tulevat omaa vauhtia perässä. Vaikka joku sovittu pätkä, ja sitten taas kasataan osallistujat. 

Näin yhteislenkitkin "palvelisivat" mahdollisimman laajaa osallistujien kunto- ja osaamistasoa. Aika hyvin tässä on onnistuttukin - en ainakaan tiedä paremmasta porukasta!

Tänään siis lenkille, kun vedenpaisumuskin väistyi.

----------


## Tauno

> Aiheesta ihan lenkilläkin keskusteltiin jossain vaiheessa kesää - sen jälkeen kun vauhdit olivat kasvaneet jopa itselle riittävän (liian?) koviksi



Liiallinen vauhti lenkeillä johtuu selvästikin siitä, että miehet eivät käy tarpeeksi kisoissa. Muistakaapa nyt kaikki ilmoittautua Nuuksion maratonille (28.8) ja sitten on Bianchi-Cup Paukunharjussa tiistaina 31.8. Eiköhän se näillä eväillä pahimpienkin hurjastelijoiden vauhti keskiviikkolenkillä hiukan laannu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Petterii

Sunnuntaina Finlandiaan, sitten palautteluksi tuo Nuuxio ja jos Taunon luksusmobiililla pääsee mukaan niin vaikka tuonne Bianchi-kuppiin.  :Hymy: 

Tänään mennään juoksemaan, kun Kärpäsen takakiekko on rihtauksessa.

----------


## Topolino

"Näin yhteislenkitkin "palvelisivat" mahdollisimman laajaa osallistujien kunto- ja osaamistasoa. Aika hyvin tässä on onnistuttukin - en ainakaan tiedä paremmasta porukasta!"

juu, tämä oli alunperin systeemin tarkoituskin kun tämän ketjun joskus aloitin kera Timben. Porukassa oppii paremmin ja se on turvallisempaa kuin yksin kaatuilu. 
Noobiella on vaan melkoinen kynnys tulla ekalle lenkille ja jos se menee kaatuiluksi, lisäksi kunto loppuu kesken niin ikinä ei tule toista kertaa. 
Tarttis saada niitä positiivisia onnistumisia. 

Pitäiskö sopia täällä voorumissa että milloin ajetaan "munat vaahdossa" ja koska sopivasti.  :Sekaisin:  

On muuten aika pelottavannäköisiä urheilijanuorukaisia nykyään noilla lenkeillä  :No huh!:

----------


## KODE

Hienosti pääsin kotiin. Assulla pysy hienosti ilmat, samalla huomasin että vanne on myös kiero. Pitänee viedä huomen paikalliseen huoltamoon..

----------


## ertsi

> Alkupätkä tutkimista,tankkaus ketuiksi( energiat loppu jo Keravalla),tulomatkakin vei "parhaan terän"seliseli, Jäkestä ajelin jo p-tietä himaan. Perillä 18:45 eli 3h15m meni aikaa.Ainakin jäi parannettavaa tuolle osastolle. su:na en kerkee ajeleen mut ens viikolla ma-to käy kyl työmatka.



Eli nyt kun reitti on tuttu, tankkaukset osataan ennakoida, jne. - mitä lupaan vaimolle  :Sekaisin:  Kaksi tuntia jäkeen  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Ensi viikolla ke ja to ei onnistu, joten ehkäpä jo maanantai? Tai kenties perjantai, voisin ehkä jopa ajella mutkan kautta... Täytyy varmaan katsella vähän säidenkin mukaan. Pienen haasteen tekee kalustokin: sinkulalla sitkuttelu pyöräteitä aamutuimaan ei varsinaisesti houkuttele, joten nakkaan varmaan rigin aamulla autoon ja haen auton seuraavana päivänä krossarilla. Eli ei mikään ongelma siis  :Sarkastinen: 

Spekuloidaanpa lisää viikonloppuna...

----------


## ertsi

> Aiheesta ihan lenkilläkin keskusteltiin jossain vaiheessa kesää - sen jälkeen kun vauhdit olivat kasvaneet jopa itselle riittävän (liian?) koviksi - ja muutaman kanssa (ZeiZei, ja muut) todettiinkin samaa, eli yhteislenkit olisi syytä pitää mukavina, rauhallisina ajeluina. Ja niinhän on onnistuttu tekemään...



Ja nyt kun aiheesta on keskusteltu "julkisestikin", ensikertalaiset ja kerran käyneet rohkenevat herkemmin mukaan  :Leveä hymy: 





> Liiallinen vauhti lenkeillä johtuu selvästikin siitä, että miehet eivät käy tarpeeksi kisoissa. Muistakaapa nyt kaikki ilmoittautua Nuuksion maratonille (28.8)



Ja palautteluiksi The Big Munkki  :Kieli pitkällä:  Itse en tosin taida päästä, pukkaa kaverin synttäreitä tuolle päivälle. Eli enpä taida kyetä sunnuntaiajelullekaan...





> Pitäiskö sopia täällä voorumissa että milloin ajetaan "munat vaahdossa" ja koska sopivasti.



Helpointa on varmaan sopia munien vaahtoisuusaste vasta lähtiessä, kaikki kun eivät roiku täällä foorumilla niin paljoa. Ja voihan sitä jakautua kahteen ryhmäänkin, jos toisilla on enemmän menohaluja kuin toisilla.

----------


## Jukka H

> Eli nyt kun reitti on tuttu, tankkaukset osataan ennakoida, jne. - mitä lupaan vaimolle  Kaksi tuntia jäkeen 
> 
> Ensi viikolla ke ja to ei onnistu, joten ehkäpä jo maanantai? Tai kenties perjantai, voisin ehkä jopa ajella mutkan kautta... Täytyy varmaan katsella vähän säidenkin mukaan. Pienen haasteen tekee kalustokin: sinkulalla sitkuttelu pyöräteitä aamutuimaan ei varsinaisesti houkuttele, joten nakkaan varmaan rigin aamulla autoon ja haen auton seuraavana päivänä krossarilla. Eli ei mikään ongelma siis 
> 
> Spekuloidaanpa lisää viikonloppuna...



 Lähen huomenna vkl:ksi kaverin mökille kalaan  :Sarkastinen: , seur perjantaina myös mökille meno joten ma tai ti jää jäljelle. Katellaan su iltapäivällä säätä ja suunnitellaan. Kaksi tuntia riittää mainiosti...ainakin kahden tunnin päähän :Kieli pitkällä: , mut ollaanko sit jo Jäkessä? Ei kyl varmaan kaukanakaan. Mut nyt nukkuun ja kerään voimia, et jaksaa vonkaleita väsytellä :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ertsi

> Rami miten on mennääkö huomen kokeileen maantietä?



Pidetään nämä maantiehöpötykset omassa ketjussaan: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...=1#post1495376  :Vink:   :Kieli pitkällä: 

Mihinkäs aikaan meinaat(te) mennä ja ihan maantiemaantietäkö meinasitte ajella vaiko hiekkateillekin poiketa? Ette lähtisi aamulla kepittimeltä?

----------


## heccu

jos koko reittiä aattelee ajaa niin paras ajankohta voisi olla keväällä kun on maasto vähän kuivunut mutta heinä ei vielä kasvanut.

sunnuntaina suunnittelussa ajaa Petkelsuolta lähtien loppureitti.
laskeskelin että ajomatkaa tulisi n 30 km (autolta autolle) ja aikaa menisi n 4,5 t rauhallisesti ajellen taukoineen (maasto on hidasta). eli autolla on tarkotus ajaa tonne lähemmäs.

jos kiinnostusta on niin mun autoon mahtuu 1 hlö ja pyörä.
kelit näyttäs ihan hyviltä. onks JaSa su maisemissa?

----------


## ARJ

Maantiekiitäjät kiitää maatiellä krossareineen mutta tosimiehet on mettässä eikö niin.

Onko kiinnostusta lähteä tännään iltapäivällä mettään haahuilemaan ihan valosaan aikaan? Suunnitelmissa on että lähen liiineteeseen kello 14.00. Vauhti tulee olemaan automaattisesti rauhallinen koska kroppa ei toimi optimaalisella tavalla. Maalikaupalla olen 14.00.

----------


## JaSa

> jos koko reittiä aattelee ajaa niin paras ajankohta voisi olla keväällä kun on maasto vähän kuivunut mutta heinä ei vielä kasvanut.
> 
> sunnuntaina suunnittelussa ajaa Petkelsuolta lähtien loppureitti.
> laskeskelin että ajomatkaa tulisi n 30 km (autolta autolle) ja aikaa menisi n 4,5 t rauhallisesti ajellen taukoineen (maasto on hidasta). eli autolla on tarkotus ajaa tonne lähemmäs.
> 
> jos kiinnostusta on niin mun autoon mahtuu 1 hlö ja pyörä.
> kelit näyttäs ihan hyviltä. onks JaSa su maisemissa?



Maisemissa ollaan. Olen aamuvirkku ja yleensä lähdössä aikaisin liikkeelle. Voisin sovitella teille sopivaksi. Mihin aikaa tulette Hyvinkäälle?  Reittisuunnitelmana näyttäisi olevan toi loppupätkä eli Petkelsuo -  Rantasipi, vai kuinka? Onko lähtöpaikkaa ajatuksissa? Itse kiertäisin vastapäivään ko. lenkin.

----------


## Rautapelto

Eilenaamulla lenkillä tuli mieleen että pitäis niitä talvirenkukoita http://www.actionsports.de/gb/Compon...ng::26775.html laitella alle elikkäs tilaushommia tarvis viritellä. Eli, oliskos muilla tarpeita piikkipyöristä? Voitas laittaa samaan tilaukseen. Laitelkaahan viestiä jos tarvetta on ni laitellaan samaan tilaukseen. Ja sitten vielä asiasta kukkaruukkuun...http://www.pelagus.fi/tarpeettomia.html

----------


## FillaRilla

> Eilenaamulla lenkillä tuli mieleen että pitäis niitä talvirenkukoita http://www.actionsports.de/gb/Compon...ng::26775.html laitella alle elikkäs tilaushommia tarvis viritellä. Eli, oliskos muilla tarpeita piikkipyöristä? Voitas laittaa samaan tilaukseen. Laitelkaahan viestiä jos tarvetta on ni laitellaan samaan tilaukseen. Ja sitten vielä asiasta kukkaruukkuun...http://www.pelagus.fi/tarpeettomia.html



Mulle voit ottaa parin Ice Spiker Pro:ta. Saa vanhat siirtyä työmatkapöörään. Tarttisin muuten takavaihtajan rissat maantiekiituriin, jossa on Tiagra takavaihdin. Taitavat olla suunnilleen samanlaisia kaikissa vaihtajissa. Jos tuolta löytyy, niin ota semmosiakin pari. Tämmöset pongasin heti ekana ja ne kelpaa kyllä,  sopivuusriski jiäp itelle:			             *BBB Schaltrollen Rollerboys BDP-01*

----------


## heccu

eipä näytä Hyvinkäälle innokkaita ilmoittautuneen.

JaSa tuun kaverin kanssa tohon klo 10 http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...381476&lang=fi. onko aika ja paikka sopiva?


Ice-spikeriä näyttäis olevan tulossa myös 2,35 kokoisena, näyttää olevan toimitusaika vain 20pvää tai myöhemmin.



http://www.bike-components.de/produc...dell-2011.html

näyttäis olevan vielä tubess ready

----------


## JaSa

> eipä näytä Hyvinkäälle innokkaita ilmoittautuneen.
> 
> JaSa tuun kaverin kanssa tohon klo 10 http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...381476&lang=fi. onko aika ja paikka sopiva?



Aika ja paikka OK. Nähdään.

----------


## Rautapelto

Pitäs olla tubeless-ready molemmat mallit. 2.35 kiinnostais isomman ilmatilan takia mut pitää katella kuin nopeesti tulee oikeesti kauppoihin ku on uus malli. Kyllähän tuolla pärjäilee vielä suvikumilla ihan kivasti kun ei oo vielä jäätä. Jos sitä vaikka loppuviikosta tilailis...

----------


## KODE

Muistatko Rami miten tosta Nishiestä lähtee keskiö irti? Otin polkimet irti ja huomasin että keskiö klappaa pari milliä. Menee ehkäpä kiristämällä, tosin samalla vois avata. On vaan oudon näköinen systeemi, aito kasari tuote :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Fourtour

Sunnuntailenkki:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...40892s8h6cq01q

Mukavaa, leppoista ajelua seitsemän hengen voimin. Kivaa oli, kiitokset kaikille!

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Pitäs olla tubeless-ready molemmat mallit. 2.35 kiinnostais isomman ilmatilan takia mut pitää katella kuin nopeesti tulee oikeesti kauppoihin ku on uus malli. Kyllähän tuolla pärjäilee vielä suvikumilla ihan kivasti kun ei oo vielä jäätä. Jos sitä vaikka loppuviikosta tilailis...



Hetken ajattelin nastarenkaiden muuntamista tubeleksiksi, mutta sitten rupesin ihmettelemään kestääkö se litku pakkasta? Sehän jäätyy ja tuskin ainakaan toimii. Meneekö pilalle niinkuin lateksi- eli akrylaattimaalitkin. Onks tietoo?

----------


## KODE

> Hetken ajattelin nastarenkaiden muuntamista tubeleksiksi, mutta sitten rupesin ihmettelemään kestääkö se litku pakkasta? Sehän jäätyy ja tuskin ainakaan toimii. Meneekö pilalle niinkuin lateksi- eli akrylaattimaalitkin. Onks tietoo?




Viimetalvi ajettu litkuilla. Hyvin pelaa, ainoo ongelma oli noi Swalben kummit. Niissä on jokin siliconi pohjainen muotti öljy ilmeisesti. Sai muutaman kerran pumppailla lenkkien välissä ja litkuu piti laittaa noin 100ml. Jos putsais vaikka reunat uusista kumeista jollain liuottimella, niin varmaan pääsis helpommalla..

----------


## heccu

JaSalle kiitos mukavasta lenkistä. myös Makelta.

alussa siinä vähän luodit vinku kun JaSa totes että mehän ollaan armeijakavereita, nimenkin muisti heti. meikäläinen harvapää ei kyllä muistanut. :Nolous:  (siis JaSan nimeä)

kokonaisaika lenkille puheineen n 3,5 t. ajoaika 2 t 35 min. ajovauhti oli ihan rauhallinen.
7 Vn reitin osuus ajoajasta n 1 t 50 min. eli jos aattelee koko reitin ajamista ei se hirmu kauaa kestä, koska tää on varmaan hitain osuus reitistä.
ajettiin vielä Piilolammin kautta joka tuo lisää ajoaikaa n 20-25 min verrattuna kartassa olevaan reittiin.


ja ne pitkospuut oli tosi makeet.

----------


## JaSa

> JaSalle kiitos mukavasta lenkistä. myös Makelta.



Olkaa hyvät vaan - mukava reissu ja mainio ilma :Hymy: .





> alussa siinä vähän luodit vinku kun JaSa totes että mehän ollaan armeijakavereita, nimenkin muisti heti. meikäläinen harvapää ei kyllä muistanut. (siis JaSan nimeä)



Loppusota joskus myähemmin ...  :Vink: 




> kokonaisaika lenkille puheineen n 3,5 t. ajoaika 2 t 35 min.
> 7 Vn reitin osuus ajoajasta n 1 t 50 min. eli jos aattelee koko reitin ajamista ei se hirmu kauaa kestä, koska tää on varmaan hitain osuus reitistä.
> 
> ja ne pitkospuut oli tosi makeet.



Tervetuloa toistekkii. Otetaan joskus suunnaksi toi Erkylän puoli. Siellä sitä riittää, mukavaa polkua, eikä ole niin paljon tunkattavaa.

----------


## Fourtour

Se mainitsemani lenkki tämänpäiväisen lenkin läheltä, siitä korkean mäen toiselta puolelta oli tämä (kolmen viikon takaa):
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...ml6jhvoj2hjmph

Ja tässä se KurSkin kanssa tekemäni lenkki vähän kauempaa, jolloin lasketeltiin (talutettiin) sitä isoa rinnettä alas:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...sm9h9tbcieuro4

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Ok! Kiinnostavia reittejä. Putoilevien jarrupalojenkin mysteeri selvisi. Väärin olin asentanut. Hassua oli, että ne pystyi asentamaan väärin niin että jarruttivat hyvin, paitsi että putoilivat. Magneetti pitää ne tosiaan  jarrusylinteriä vasten, mutta putoamasta estävät metalliset reunat + pikkuriikkinen pultti.

----------


## Retzi

> Hetken ajattelin nastarenkaiden muuntamista tubeleksiksi, mutta sitten rupesin ihmettelemään kestääkö se litku pakkasta? Sehän jäätyy ja tuskin ainakaan toimii. Meneekö pilalle niinkuin lateksi- eli akrylaattimaalitkin. Onks tietoo?



Mulla on käytössä Stanin litkut ja siinä paketissa sanotaan että kestää pakkasta. "The Solution can be used year round, even in sub freezing temperatures." 

Tosin paljonko pakkasta toi kestää jää nähtäväksi, olikohan Kodella Stania vai jotain muuta merkkiä käytössä?

----------


## Petterii

Kyllä Stanit kesti viime talvea hyvin, kunhan vaan kerran/kaksi vaihtoi litkut renkaassa. Ihan sama proceduuri kuin kesälläkin.

----------


## KODE

Stanit oli mullakin, hyvin toimii. Kovin pakkanen jossa ajoin oli -27 ei jäätynyt kun selkä..

----------


## kasari

Nyt mietityttää toi jousitushomma kun rp2 trekissä alkoi mielestäni vajenemaan(ilma vähenee,perä painuu) Kunnes alkoi ihan pohjaamaan paikoin. Mutta sitten kattelin keulan(Trek) paineet jotka myös alentuneet, sitten Rigin keulan paineet, jotka alentuneet (ne mä muistan hyvin. laitoin 60psi,sägi 20mm/20%.  Noin kuukaudessa pudonneet 40psi:n, sägi liki 30mm)
Eli siis vajeneeko ilma itsestään ehjistä pumpuista vai miten teilläpäin?
Sitä paitsi Trekin iskaripumpulla kun laittaa vaikka 80 psi ja ruuvaa suuttimen irti ja ruuvaa takaisin on painetta enää 75psi. Sehän sihahtaa kyl sen kuulee mutta pitäis niinku pumpata vähän yli jos haluaa tarkasti 80 psi.
Okei, tämä tässä.Kommentteja....

----------


## Tauno

> Eli siis vajeneeko ilma itsestään ehjistä pumpuista vai miten teilläpäin?



Kyllähän paineita on syytä välillä vähän tarkistella. Kuukaudessa saattaa jo pudota kummasti. Lämpötila vaikuttaa myös paineisiin, joten kannattaa tarkistaa paineet ulkona, kun iskari on jäähtynyt.

----------


## Fourtour

kyllä minulla on ilma iskareissa melko hyvin pysynyt. Parissa kuukaudessa alle puoli baaria tippunut.
Kun paineita tarkastaa, pitää huomioida, että pumpun letkun verran lähtee ilmaa pois, kun sen kiinnittää, ja kun ilmatilavuus, etenkin takaiskarissa on pieni, vaikuttaa se jo jonkin verran iskarin paineeseen.

----------


## KODE

Kyllähän ne paineet muutamia kertoja kesässä pitää tarkistaa. Se että suhahtaa niin, tulee todennäköisesti vain pumpun letkusta. Ainankin mun Trekin pumppu on suunniteltu niin.

----------


## Retzi

Kyllä se on ihan normaalia että joutuu tarkasteleen paineita kesän aikana. Niin kuin Taunokin mainitsikin syksyllä ulkolämpötilalla on paljon merkitystä ja nyt huomaa hyvin eroja, kun ottaa lämpöisestä tallista ajokin käyttöön. Talvella sitten vielä paremmin.

Kun laitat pumpun kiinni ventiiliin, niin jousen ja pumpun letkun paineet tasaantuu yhteen tilavuuteen ja näyttää hieman alentunutta painetta. Yleensä ton 5-10 psi:tä. Vastaavasti kun pumppaat kammion täyteen, sun ei tarvitse laittaa sinne ylipainetta, koska nythän sama paine on koko tilavuudessa. Kun poistat letkun vetiilistä, niin suhahdus kuuluu letkun tyhjentymisestä. Ventiili pitää paineet kammiossa. Manuaalien mukaan paineet pitäisi tarkistaa ennen joka ajoa, mutta käytännössä kerran kuussa/parissa yleensä riittää.

----------


## ertsi

Niin se on vain hyväksyttävä se tosiasia, että ISCG05-adapteri ei istu Rigin muhvin kanssa. Ainut looginen ratkaisuhan siis on hankkia uusi runko  :Leveä hymy:  Lähdinpä leikittelemään ajatuksella, että hankkisin jonkun trail-henkisen 29" täpärirunkosetin ja ripustelisin siihen soveltuvin osin Rigistä kilkkeitä. Rupesin tutustumaan tarjontaan ja kuinka ollakaan, pyöräkuumeenhan siitä hommasta sai  :No huh!: 

Tällä haavaa kiinnostavimmat kapineet ovat Salsa Big Mama ja Intence Tracer 29. Big Mama olisi köykäsempi, mutta Tracer jotenkin ... puhuttelee meikäläistä tjsp... Sitä paitsi siinä näyttäisi olevan ISCG05 -mountti valmiina ja gunmetal tai stealth black olisi pirun paljon nätimpi kuin Big Maman oranssi  :Cool: 

Noh, unelmoidahan saa...

----------


## Fourtour

> Noh, unelmoidahan saa...



Pyöräkuume on aina hieno juttu... Mutta mikäs se olikaan tuo alkuperäinen ongelma - saada ketju pysymään paikoillaan eturattaalla? 

Viime lenkillä näin ARJ:lla melko yksinkertaisen ratkaisun ketjuohjuriksi, ja se taisi olla toimivakin. Ja tuo ARJ:n "syys/talvi" -pelihän on myös 1x9 -vaihteinen.

----------


## KODE

> Niin se on vain hyväksyttävä se tosiasia, että ISCG05-adapteri ei istu Rigin muhvin kanssa. Ainut looginen ratkaisuhan siis on hankkia uusi runko  Lähdinpä leikittelemään ajatuksella, että hankkisin jonkun trail-henkisen 29" täpärirunkosetin ja ripustelisin siihen soveltuvin osin Rigistä kilkkeitä. Rupesin tutustumaan tarjontaan ja kuinka ollakaan, pyöräkuumeenhan siitä hommasta sai 
> 
> Tällä haavaa kiinnostavimmat kapineet ovat Salsa Big Mama ja Intence Tracer 29. Big Mama olisi köykäsempi, mutta Tracer jotenkin ... puhuttelee meikäläistä tjsp... Sitä paitsi siinä näyttäisi olevan ISCG05 -mountti valmiina ja gunmetal tai stealth black olisi pirun paljon nätimpi kuin Big Maman oranssi 
> 
> Noh, unelmoidahan saa...



Kuume on hyvästä :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 
Joudut ehkäpä myös hommaan uuden keulan. Eikö se sun ollut 80mm joustava?

----------


## ertsi

> Pyöräkuume on aina hieno juttu... Mutta mikäs se olikaan tuo alkuperäinen ongelma - saada ketju pysymään paikoillaan eturattaalla? 
> 
> Viime lenkillä näin ARJ:lla melko yksinkertaisen ratkaisun ketjuohjuriksi, ja se taisi olla toimivakin. Ja tuo ARJ:n "syys/talvi" -pelihän on myös 1x9 -vaihteinen.



Minkäslainen ohjuri Artolla oikein on?





> Kuume on hyvästä
> Joudut ehkäpä myös hommaan uuden keulan. Eikö se sun ollut 80mm joustava?



Juu, 8 senttiähän tuo. Kasari oli kyllä menestyksekkäästi muuttanut samanlaisen 100 milliseksi. Mutta joo, kaippa siihen keulakin (120mm ehkä  :Sekaisin: ) pitäisi katella. Ja jos haluaisi pitää sinkulan lähes ajokelpoisena, "jakaisi" vain kiekot. Ja hankkisi sitten myöhemmin jompaan kumpaan uudet... Ei kai tästä kuumeesta pääse kuin speksailemalla ja lopuksi toteamalla, ettei fyrkkaa ole  :Nolous: 

@Kasari: kuinkas Rigi on kulkenut?

----------


## kasari

on kulkenut välillä hyvin ja välillä h****tin hyvin :Leveä hymy: . Trek ja Rig on niin erilaisia
ajaa ettei voi kun ihmetellä.Maastopyöräily pitäisi aloittaa jäykkäperäisellä(ai mut mähän aloitin täysjäykällä).

 Hiukan yli puoli vuotta sitten ennen ensimmäistäkään porukkalenkkiä Fillarilla kertoi yhden Ertsin ajelevan sinkulalla
muiden seassa, johon totesin että mahdotonta tai ainakin mielipuolista touhua.

 JukkaH otti holkin pois ennen minua hyvin noi pelittää(tai siis paremmin).Foorumeilla kirjoittelevat että Fox tosiaan ei muka suosita pidentämistä mutta samaan hengenvetoon myöntää että lyhentäminen on kyllä jees.

   Meinasin jo eilen kieltää jyrkästi Rigin pilkkomisen mutta en ehkä itsekään voisi kuvitellä sinkulaa ainoaksi maasturiksi...vielä

 Ps. eilen intoa täynnä Rigillä hiihtom. mäkivetoja kokeilemaan.Onnistui muuten mutta tosi pehmeä/raskas alusta.Ekan vedon jälkeen hapotti niin ettei sitten oikein lopuista enää mitään tullu.Sykepuoli ok mutta jalat....

----------


## ertsi

> Kameramieheltä jäi Ertsin tekniikka kokeilematta. Liekkö pelottanut, jos rengas pyörähtää pöperös tyhjää niin tulee automaattisesti bunny hop...
> 
> Hyvä video vielä aiheesta sveitsin kollegalta (pitäis pian päästä kokeileen  )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1g82...eature=related



Hyviä pätkiä! Hieman analyyttisempi video aiheesta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlKk6...eature=related

Nuo Leechin pätkät ovat soveltuvin osin kannattavaa katsottavaa, vaikka trial-opetusohjelmia ovatkin.

----------


## heccu

> No hersyttihän se naurut jopa kotijoukoissa eikä ajokieltoa tullut, joten jakoon vaan...



hauska pätkä, ihankuinois ammattinäyttelijä asialla. äänimaailma myös kohdallaan. (siis vahingoniloista naurua :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Bunnyhop: http://eero.lasipalatsi.net/vapaa-aj...1122010094.avi



Ja mikähän ohjelma tollaisen avi-videon pyörittämiseen tarvitaan, että sais Ertsin äänen lisäksi kuvankin näkyviin :Sekaisin:

----------


## ertsi

> Ja mikähän ohjelma tollaisen avi-videon pyörittämiseen tarvitaan, että sais Ertsin äänen lisäksi kuvankin näkyviin



VLC toimii yleensä hyvin videon kuin videon kanssa. Kannattaa jossain vaiheessa kokeilla, muita softia ei sitten enää välttämättä tarvitse... Mutta näkyisiköhän tämä: http://eero.lasipalatsi.net/vapaa-aj...1122010094.mp4

----------


## Petterii

DivX:llä tuo pyörii ainakin mäkillä.

----------


## ertsi

Pähkäilen taas Zeizein ja Maran askarteleman fikkarin akkujen kanssa  :Nolous: . Timben "10*1.2V AA-akkua telineeseen" -ratkaisu houkuttelisi ja olikin jo hilkulla, etten klikannut tilaa-nappulaa. Yhdellä paketilla ajelisi sen ~2,5 tuntia kai. Mutta sitten pongasin tämän: http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/p...ducts_id=14805
Eli 12V 4500mAh paketti. Tuolla ajaisi putkeen reilut neljä tuntia. Tuommoinen:http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/p...oducts_id=9841
laturiksi ja avot(ko).?.

Jos jollakulla on ylimääräisenä valmis ratkaisu piuhoineen ja kytkimineen kaikkineen, tarjouksia otetaan vastaan. Ei tahtoisi aika ja harrastuneisuus riittää askerteluun...

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Pähkäilen taas Zeizein ja Maran askarteleman fikkarin akkujen kanssa . Timben "10*1.2V AA-akkua telineeseen" -ratkaisu houkuttelisi ja olikin jo hilkulla, etten klikannut tilaa-nappulaa. Yhdellä paketilla ajelisi sen ~2,5 tuntia kai. Mutta sitten pongasin tämän: http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/p...ducts_id=14805
> Eli 12V 4500mAh paketti. Tuolla ajaisi putkeen reilut neljä tuntia. Tuommoinen:http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/p...oducts_id=9841
> laturiksi ja avot(ko).?.
> 
> Jos jollakulla on ylimääräisenä valmis ratkaisu piuhoineen ja kytkimineen kaikkineen, tarjouksia otetaan vastaan. Ei tahtoisi aika ja harrastuneisuus riittää askerteluun...



Jos akut on kondiksessa, niin kai se noin 2,5h on. Mutta sitten kun ne vanhenee, ei käytetä tyhjäksi ja seisoo kesän vailla käyttöä, niin pilalle ne helposti menee. Ladattavien akkujen yleisongelma.
Kunnon sormiakkulaturissa pitää olla erillinen kanava jokaiselle neljälle akulle. Lataa reilussa tunnissa.
Halvat paskat, joita kaupat on pullollaan, jakaa saman latausvirran kaikille akuille, eli neljän akun lataaminen kestää 4 kertaa kauemmin kuin yhden. Sellaisenkin suden olen menneinä vuosina ostanut, että siihen oli laitettava akut pareittain, että se edes lataa, eli yhtä tai kolmea kerrallaan ei voi edes ladata. Käyttöohjeista tieto löytyi, kun etsi tarkasti syytä siihen, miksi akku ei lataudu.
Toi valmispakettihan näyttää aika hyvältä. Kuten myös jos osaisi kyhätä niistä 3,6 V:n li-ion -kennoista paketin.

Sääennusteen mukaan illalla on aika kylmää. Aikooks joku lähtee silti lenkille 17.30?

----------


## Tauno

> Jos jollakulla on ylimääräisenä valmis ratkaisu piuhoineen ja kytkimineen kaikkineen, tarjouksia otetaan vastaan. Ei tahtoisi aika ja harrastuneisuus riittää askerteluun...



Minulta löytyy tämä patentoitu kahden RC -auton akun paketti latureineen kaikkineen tarpeettomana. Sen saat ehdottomasti "sopuhintaan".

----------


## Retzi

> Pähkäilen taas Zeizein ja Maran askarteleman fikkarin akkujen kanssa . Timben "10*1.2V AA-akkua telineeseen" -ratkaisu houkuttelisi ja olikin jo hilkulla, etten klikannut tilaa-nappulaa. Yhdellä paketilla ajelisi sen ~2,5 tuntia kai. Mutta sitten pongasin tämän: http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/p...ducts_id=14805
> Eli 12V 4500mAh paketti. Tuolla ajaisi putkeen reilut neljä tuntia. Tuommoinen:http://www.partco.biz/verkkokauppa/p...oducts_id=9841
> laturiksi ja avot(ko).?.
> 
> Jos jollakulla on ylimääräisenä valmis ratkaisu piuhoineen ja kytkimineen kaikkineen, tarjouksia otetaan vastaan. Ei tahtoisi aika ja harrastuneisuus riittää askerteluun...



Mulla on tuollainen akku käytössä ja todellakin kestää 4+ tuntia ajoa. Mulla on lisäksi suunnistuslamppuun käytössä 2 kpl 6V/9000mA akkuja, ja kun laittaa sarjaan saan 12V ja 8+ tuntia näkyvyyttä  :Leveä hymy:  

Ainoo miinus on paino, ne eivät ole mitkään kevyimmät (n. 600g/kpl). Akut ja laturin (Kosh Power automaattilaturi) hommasin valotukusta (http://www.valotukku.fi/tuotteet_suunn_akut.htm). Lataus on helppoa automaattilaturilla, kun ei tarvitse huolehtia ylijännitteestä ja voi jättää latautumaan jopa yön yli.

Tänään ei ehdi ajeleen, kun on pojan joulujuhlat koululla.

----------


## vema60

Onks J.päässä telkkarikorjaamoa. Google löysi TV-karin, mutta ei ainakaan vastaa puhelimeen.

----------


## Rautapelto

> Aikooks joku lähtee silti lenkille 17.30?



Mä aattelin lähtee kokeilemaan.

----------


## javal

> Mä aattelin lähtee kokeilemaan.



mä kans lähes pitkän arpomisen jälkeen. Katotaan kuinka kestää ajella....

----------


## Timbe(r)man

No minä taas en lähtenyt kun kukaan ei vastannut (ajoissa).

----------


## KODE

Polut oli 10- kunnossa. Kyllä toi tunti on näillä pakkasilla max veto. Hienoooo oli  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## javal

> No minä taas en lähtenyt kun kukaan ei vastannut (ajoissa).



Sorry, kieltämättä vähän myöhään tuli ainakin oma vastaus. En viittinyt mitään epävarmaa laittaa, jos en olisi lähtenytkään.

Olipa raaka keli, vaikea hengittää, näpit jääty, pyörä lipsu poluilta jatkuvasti (liian kapee tuo extreme 294 :Sekaisin: ) ym. selityksiä... :Nolous:  Hiihtomajalenkki riitti mulle. Kode ja Rautapelto jatkoi vielä hautuumaalle..



Onneksi tee ja whisky tuntuisi auttavan hengitysteihin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## javal

Oliskos mountain king 2.4:sta 29 talvirenkaaksi ja miksei muutenkin ? Nuo nastat on lähellä siirtyä naftaliiniin, jossei meno parane !

----------


## KODE

Toimii varmasti hienosti alle vaan. Oikeastaan lähes kaikki suvikummit toimii. Tietysti jos on jäätä niin, ei sitten pidä. Lumella pitää yhtähyvin kuin nasta..

----------


## ertsi

> Oliskos mountain king 2.4:sta 29 talvirenkaaksi ja miksei muutenkin ?



Loppupeleissä ajotyyli ja henkilökohtaiset mieltymykset ratkaisevat. Eli on vain yksi tapa saada asiaan selvyys  :Vink: . Jos haalit nuo, vaihdetaan jossain vaiheessa päittäin niin saadaan vähän vertailupohjaa molemmat. Rampaget ovat olleet hyvät, mutta kokemusta muista ei oikeastaan sitten olekaan...

----------


## javal

> Loppupeleissä ajotyyli ja henkilökohtaiset mieltymykset ratkaisevat. Eli on vain yksi tapa saada asiaan selvyys . Jos haalit nuo, vaihdetaan jossain vaiheessa päittäin niin saadaan vähän vertailupohjaa molemmat. Rampaget ovat olleet hyvät, mutta kokemusta muista ei oikeastaan sitten olekaan...



Joo tehdään näin. Eilen oli renkaillakin parempi päivä. Voi olla että ke -17'C kovetti renkaat kivikoviksi ja sekin vaikutti huonoon menoon. 

Tuoreita jälkiä löytyi pellonkulmasta ja lemmenlaaksosta. Ihan en renkaan kuviosta pystynyt päättelemään kuka on ajellut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukka H

Päiväajelua 12:30 alk maalikaupalta. pari osallistujaa on ainaki, katellaan tuleeks muita. eikä oo mikään pinkolenkki.

----------


## ARJ

Pasautin oiken polven kantoon viime sunnuntaina. Kokeilin torstaina ajamista mutta eihä siitä mitään tullut kun sattus niin vietävästi (lue: vallan kovasti). Kyllä on paska laji koko maastopyöräily.

Mitä polovisuojuksia suosittelette? Mitkä toimii niin että ei hierrä eikä kierrä ja niin että on helppo .......

----------


## Rautapelto

> Mitä polovisuojuksia suosittelette? Mitkä toimii niin että ei hierrä eikä kierrä ja niin että on helppo .......



Mulla on tommoset http://www.lundberg.fi/node/295 , Tuolta löytyy myös lyhyempi malli http://www.lundberg.fi/node/294 . Kannattaa käydä sovittamassa.

----------


## ARJ

> Mulla on tommoset http://www.lundberg.fi/node/295 , Tuolta löytyy myös lyhyempi malli http://www.lundberg.fi/node/294 . Kannattaa käydä sovittamassa.



Kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## kasari

Ko. pyöräliikehän on muuttamassa. En tiedä milloin , mutta ymmärsin että siihen likelle muutamansadanmetrinpäähän entiseen suparu-liikkeen
tiloihin. Tietääkö joku paremmin?

----------


## javal

> Ko. pyöräliikehän on muuttamassa. En tiedä milloin , mutta ymmärsin että siihen likelle muutamansadanmetrinpäähän entiseen suparu-liikkeen
> tiloihin. Tietääkö joku paremmin?



Siitä oli juttua jokupäivä keski-uusimaa lehdessä, mutta se on jo paperikeräyksessä. 

googlesta löytyi että muuttaa helmikuun aikana. 
tämä lehti se ehkä oli www.lehtiluukku.fi/readpreview?pub=7574

 Jutusta muistan että paikka ei ole niin keskeisellä, on isompi, valikoima pysyy samana + jotain triathlon tavaroita. Lisäksi sinne tulee edustavat saunatilat joita vuokraavat porukoille.

----------


## KODE

Polut oli ihan jees kunnossa, vaikka luntakin tullut on..

----------


## KODE

Hyvät joulut kaikille pyöräileville tontuille :Leveä hymy:  Kinkun sulatus lenkki sitten sunnuntaina..

----------


## Rautapelto

Jesh... pari päivää ylensyöntiä ja sunnuntaina nähdään

----------


## ARJ

Hyvvee joulua kaikille MTB järvenpääläisille ja muillekkin tontuille.
Kannattaa tosiaan rauhottua syömään ja tankkaamaan koska pakkasetkin on varsin kirreenä. Yritettään sunnuntaina josko sitä taas hybridin selkään pääsisi. 

Mitenkäs se Keravan kevätpolkaisu. Täysjoustolla mutta millä renkailla. Timbermanni otakko haasteen vastaan  :Hymy:  onko muita lähtijöitä?

----------


## KODE

> Hyvvee joulua kaikille MTB järvenpääläisille ja muillekkin tontuille.
> Kannattaa tosiaan rauhottua syömään ja tankkaamaan koska pakkasetkin on varsin kirreenä. Yritettään sunnuntaina josko sitä taas hybridin selkään pääsisi. 
> 
> Mitenkäs se Keravan kevätpolkaisu. Täysjoustolla mutta millä renkailla. Timbermanni otakko haasteen vastaan  onko muita lähtijöitä?



No jos osuu kalenterissa vapaata. Niin täpäri sinkulalla tulen ja ihan maastokummeilla :No huh!:

----------


## Tom1

Kakkosnelosen kisat kiinnostais. Ootteko millasella vauhdilla kiertänyt tuota 8km mittaista rataa?

----------


## Petterii

Omalla vauhdillahan sitä kierretään.  :Hymy: 

Mukana kyllä tänä vuonna!

----------


## ertsi

> Kai se täytyis itsekin ottaa pakkasrajaksi tuo 15 pykälää.



Ja ruveta käymään spinningissä. Tähän tyyliin luonnollisesti: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cngUil5AM  :Leveä hymy: 
Ja kaikki MTB Järvenpääläiset mukaan tietenkin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFU8-CllfYM  :Cool: 

Kakkosneloseen on näemmä jo ilmoittautunut kaksi joukkuetta: Team Fressi, Espoo ja TMS Kassikotkat, Turku. Tuossa seurassa MTB Järvenpää on vähän tylsä. Pitäisiköhän sitä "seuran" nimiasiaa taas edistellä? Minä olen edelleen Järvenpään Vapaa-ajelijoiden kannalla...

----------


## Tom1

Ilmottautuu mukaan kakkosneloseen jos mahtuu. Oma ehotus Järvenpään Kammet. Mut passaa mulle toi ertsin ehotuskin.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

17.30 lenkille pakkasesta huolimatta?

----------


## Tauno

> Ilmottautuu mukaan kakkosneloseen jos mahtuu.



Laitetaan nyt tuo linkki tähän:
http://www.mtb-lohja.com/joomla/
Eiköhän sinne kaikki halukkaat mahdu. Yhteen joukkueeseen mahtuu enintään 7 kuskia, mutta jos on enemmän halukkaita, voi ilmoittaa useamman joukkueen.

----------


## Rautapelto

> 17.30 lenkille pakkasesta huolimatta?



Tulen nurkille palloksi pukeutuneena...

----------


## KODE

Nyt on MTB-Järvenpää Lohjan listoilla. Nyt vaan innokkaita kuskeja kehiin. Maksu on 200 joka sitten jaetaan..

----------


## ARJ

> Nyt on MTB-Järvenpää Lohjan listoilla. Nyt vaan innokkaita kuskeja kehiin. Maksu on 200 joka sitten jaetaan..




No pittäähän siellä jonkun tosiajajankin olla mukana  :Hymy: . Ilmoittaudun tietysti mukaan. 

Tomppa kyseli vauhdeista. No kuule sillä vauhdilla ei ole merkitystä. Kampien pitää pyöriä tasaisesti ja muista se että siellä sataa AINA. Pitää olla valmius myös ajaa yöllä, pimeässä. 

Huipputapahtuma

----------


## ARJ

> Kakkosnelosen kisat kiinnostais. Ootteko millasella vauhdilla kiertänyt tuota 8km mittaista rataa?



Jos tarkoitat lohjan kakosnelosta niin se ei ole kilpailu. Levillä on ymmärtääkseni suomen ainut 24 h kisa maastureille.

Jos olet kiinnostunut kisatouhuista kannattaa kiertää esim. marakappia tulevana kautena niin saat esimakua pitkistä kisoista ja kisameiningistä. Niin ja tietysti MTB Järvenpään legendaarinen juhannuslenkki :Leveä hymy:  antaa osviittaa myös jäsentenvälisestä kunnosta ja vauhdinpidosta.

----------


## FillaRilla

Tää kans taas mukana Lohjalla. (sixpäkin kanssa, tietty, jos vaikka meinaa sataa) Ja kannattaa edelleen vapaa-ajelijoita nimeksi. Ellei sitten otettais jotain puskajohdannaista nimee. Josta taas johtuu mieleen, että Englannissa sanovat polkupyörää puhekielessä työntöpyöräksi. Niitä kun siellä muka pelkästään työnnetää arkikäytössä ylämekeen. Niinkuin Järvenpään ympäristön hakkuuaukeillakin. Siis yksinkertaista monimutkaista ajatuksenjuoksuani selventääkseni: Bushbikers, tai Pushbikers. Ja se Lake End siihen eteen. Vapaa-ajelijat on kyl varmaan paree. Ellei sitten heittäydytä huumorilinjalle.

----------


## Tom1

Hyvä tietää että jokainen voi ajaa rennosti omalla vauhdilla  :Hymy:  Ei noi kisahommat oo paljon purassut paitsi toi mettässä rymyäminen se on parasta  :Hymy:   Nimi listaan vain  :Hymy:

----------


## ertsi

(Lohjalla) 



> Kampien pitää pyöriä tasaisesti



 Eikö siellä ajetakaan maastossa  :Sekaisin:   :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Fourtour

> Niin ja tietysti MTB Järvenpään legendaarinen juhannuslenkki antaa osviittaa myös jäsentenvälisestä kunnosta ja vauhdinpidosta.



Mä ilmoittaudun toistaiseksi vain tuohon - sen verran on keli ja sairastelu häirinnyt muuta valmistautumista, että ainoastaan Juhannuslenkin taukotoimintaan uskon olevani valmis... En ole kyllä sitäkään enemmin harjoitellut, mutta luontaiset kyvyt sopivat.

----------


## KODE

Jumbon Intersport oli Löffler ja yoko kamoja 40-60% alessa. Kyllä hymy oli herkässä kassalla :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tom1

Huomiselle yhteislenkille lupailee vain - 15 astetta  :Hymy:  Termaripullo täyteen ja aamulla maalikaupalle.

----------


## javal

Huomenna ei pääse, mutta tänään kävin. Varmaan keli aika sama. Hyvin
tarkeni ajella.
Polut 10 kunnossa ja motarin jälkeinen via dolorosakin meni komeesti  :Leveä hymy: 

Kävin muuten työmatkalla portugalissa ja asiakas huomas läppärissä maastopyörän kuvan. Oli itekin harrastaja. Tuli rungoista puhetta ja kehui
että omisti ennen epicin, mutta vaihtoi bianchiin kun epic oli liian painava nousuihin !! Bianchi ei taida olla kovin yleinen meilläpäin. Netistä kyllä löytyy mtb vehkeitäkin, mutta aika harvinainen taitaa kuitenkin olla... :Sekaisin: 

edit. olin muuten klo 14 maissa. Tänään 10.00 olis ollu ihan liian kylymä.

----------


## Jukka H

Pari arkajalkaa ilmoittautuu 12:30 lähtöön maalikaupalta.

----------


## ertsi

Sviddu kun taas pukkaa aikatauluja, viimeistään kolmeksi pitää ehtiä kotio... Minä lähden liikkeelle heti jahka sopivasti lämpenee, eli kun mittari näyttää öpaut viittätoista. Ehkä 11-12 aikoihin siis kai. 12:30 voisin koittaa olla kaupalla.

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Jaa pitäisköhän sitä harkita jotain tuollaista myöhempää aikaa, niin ei tartte sit pitkin lenkkiä riisua kun aurinko nousee.

----------


## Tom1

Harmi ku menoa on päivällä menee vähän tiukalle toi myöhempi aloitus  :Irvistys:  Kello 10.00 maalikaupalla.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

12.30 paikalla (ehkä :Sarkastinen: ).

----------


## Tom1

Tais mennä sisäkuntoiluksi tää aamu. Toi -25 on vähän liikaa jo  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hege

Tiedoksenne, että Kellokoskella löytyy ihan mukavasti ajettavaa polkua sairaalan takana. Tänään kävin ajelemassa, ja yllätyksekseni huomasin, että jopa suon ympäri kulkeva polku oli ihan ajettavassa kunnossa. Jos sää suosii ja koiran ulkoiluttajat ovat ahkeria, niin kunto vaan paranee. 

Eli jos kaipaatte vaihtelua, niin viikkolenkkiä kannattaa harkita myös tänne Kelliksen suuntaan. Itse en ole porukkalenkeille viime aikoina ehtinyt, mutta olen silloin tällöin käynyt koluamassa näitä paikallisia polkuja.

----------


## heccu

tyylinäytteitä  :Hymy:   tämän päivän lenkiltä:

ertsi




Rautapelto



mukava lenkki, hienot polut ja mahtava sää.

----------


## ertsi

Samanlainen tekniikka kuskeilla, kun eturenkaiden kulmatkin täsmäävät  :Leveä hymy: 

Tämmöinen jälki jäi: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...gdha7mldliud4f. Minä tosin lähdin kesken kotiin, joten tuossa ei ole koko totuus...

----------


## Rautapelto

Ja molemmat hapuilee maasta tukea yhtä kevyellä otteella...

----------


## heccu

> Tiedoksenne, että Kellokoskella löytyy ihan mukavasti ajettavaa polkua sairaalan takana. Tänään kävin ajelemassa, ja yllätyksekseni huomasin, että jopa suon ympäri kulkeva polku oli ihan ajettavassa kunnossa.



kiitokset Hegelle hyvästä vinkistä. pitihän Kelliksellä kyä tsekkaamassa polut
näin hiihdosta  :Hymy:   lomaviikon aluksi.

ja pakkohan tänne on niitä kännykuvatuksia laittaa: :No huh!: 

tauko


http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...396549&lang=fi

maan vetovoima kävi ylivoimaiseksi ja ojan pohja kutsui:


http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...396385&lang=fi

joella:


http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...394699&lang=fi

hakkuuaukealla:


http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...394665&lang=fi

hienoja polkuja tosiaan löytyi, tulee varmaan lähdettyä toistekin.

----------


## Tom1

Onkos huomenna lenkille lähtijöitä? Eikös nuo keskiviikon ajot ollut klo 17.30 maalikaupalta?

----------


## ARJ

Talvi TDH 2011

Olen lähössä manseen talvipolkupyöräilemään.
Jos olet kiinostunut kimppakyydistä niin laita viestiä puhelimella (kotikone ei mene verkkoon prkl%&#!"()=?/) joten heitän tämän viestin näin työaikaan.

Tampereen keikka ei ole ihan tarkoitettu eilisen teerenpojille, mutta kokeneempi kaarti mukaan ja muut treenaamaan järvenpään poluille  :Hymy: .

Kesä ja juhannuslenkki lähestyy joten hyväs tahkokunnos pittää jokaisen MtB Järvenpääläisen kohta olla  :Hymy:   :Hymy: 

Mulle voi lähettää myös faxia, sehän onkin tosi näppärää  :Hymy:

----------


## ertsi

Huomennahan on palmusunnuntai, joten fillarivalinta lienee:

----------


## ertsi

Olipahan kerrassaan hauska sunnuntailenkura  :Hymy: . Tämmöinen jälki jäi:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...pt52r9cm1mdpp7

----------


## Tom1

Kyl nyt loppu tää lepuuttelu, kun noita kuvia katteli tuli kauhea hinku ajelemaan  :Hymy:  Pitää ens viikolla käydä kokeilee että kuinka homma toimis. Vois jopa sunnuntailenkillekin tulla hetkeksi ajelemaan  :Hymy:

----------


## KODE

Huomen Vierumäki ja testit :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Petterii

> Huomen Vierumäki ja testit



No oliko kivaa??  :Hymy:

----------


## KODE

> No oliko kivaa??



No kyllä oli. Tuloskin oli odotettua parempi. Kuulemma kehtaa huudella toreilla.
Vähän kyllä jäi harmittaa, kun oli tavalliset lenkkarit jalassa. Olishan niihin pedaaleihin käynnyt SPD klossitkin. No ens kerralla sitten..

----------


## Petterii

Paa vaikka yksärillä tulosta ihan mielenkiinnosta, jos et kuitenkaan viitti huudella toreilla.  :Leveä hymy:  Otettiinko sulta myös hapot samalla?

Edit: ajelin tollasen palauttelu peekoon tänään http://connect.garmin.com/activity/80206460

----------


## heccu

onneks on litkurenkhaat kun tämmöisiä rupiaa näkymään



mä oisin kyllä ajanut päältä mutta oli tarkkasilmäisempi mukana

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Javal, sun lainalasit jäi tietenkin vahingossa päähäni viime lenkillä. Itselleni kävin jo ostamassa kahdeksalla eurolla seuraavat yritelmät, josko kestäisivät pidempään kuin puoli vuotta. Eli voisin tuoda lasit takaisin.
Tänään iltalenkille?

----------


## Petterii

Tänään Kaskelan Tempoon.

----------


## javal

> Javal, sun lainalasit jäi tietenkin vahingossa päähäni viime lenkillä. Itselleni kävin jo ostamassa kahdeksalla eurolla seuraavat yritelmät, josko kestäisivät pidempään kuin puoli vuotta. Eli voisin tuoda lasit takaisin.
> Tänään iltalenkille?



Juu eipä mitään. Eipä nuolla ole ollut tarvetta. Ota mukaan tänään. Lähden
lenkille, jos ei sada vettä.

----------


## Petterii

Tänään tunin mittainen maantie peekoo. Anyone, KODE?

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Onpas täällä hiljaista! Milloinkas pitkänä viikonloppuna ajellaan? Vai pitääkö mennä maantielenkeille, jotka perinteisesti ovat pääsiäisviikonloppuna joka päivä?

----------


## KODE

> Tänään tunin mittainen maantie peekoo. Anyone, KODE?



Tuli tehtyä 120min keskisyke 117. Oli muuten hauskaa, kun yritti rauhallisesti mennä. Sunnuntaina vois tehdä kolmetuntisen peekoon..

----------


## ARJ

> Onpas täällä hiljaista! Milloinkas pitkänä viikonloppuna ajellaan? Vai pitääkö mennä maantielenkeille, jotka perinteisesti ovat pääsiäisviikonloppuna joka päivä?



No sitä minäkin ihmettelen. Tuijotellaan vaan mittareita ja peekoillaan. Kuulostaan ihan persujen touhuilta :Leveä hymy: .

Olen suunnitellut että pyhinä jokapäivä ajelen. Tänä iltana harjoittelen kolometuntisen ihan omissa oloissani jotta osaisin ajaa tuolla juurakossa. Keskiviikkona ajaminen tuntui niin kulmikkaalle että nyt on helpon talven jälkeen keskityttävä perusasioihin.

Ehdotan että viimeistään lauantaina tehdään pitempi turnee rekolan suuntaan, niin ja maastoissa tietty. Vai olisiko parempi että odotellaan loppujen lumien sulamista sunnuntaille. Lunta varmasti on notkopaikoissa niin että saa varmasti tunkata.

Olen budjetoinut koko pääsiäsinen treenaamiseen ja uuden fillarin kasaamiseen :Hymy:  johon viimeiset osat tuli eilen.

----------


## Petterii

^Ihanko VK:na meinasit sen 180km kiertää siellä Tahkolla...  :Vink: 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/80707997  Sateessa persuilin tollasen pätkän.

----------


## ertsi

> Olen suunnitellut että pyhinä jokapäivä ajelen.



Vastaavaa voisi tavoitella, mutta se edellyttäisi, että heräisin huomennakin kuudelta  :Sarkastinen: . Aamulla lähdin seitsemältä liikkeelle ja nyin pari tuntia Pellonkulman ja Lemmenlaakson poluilla. Peekoota tietenkin: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...djh25ahbj4b4uh





> Ehdotan että viimeistään lauantaina tehdään pitempi turnee rekolan suuntaan, niin ja maastoissa tietty. Vai olisiko parempi että odotellaan loppujen lumien sulamista sunnuntaille. Lunta varmasti on notkopaikoissa niin että saa varmasti tunkata.
> 
> Olen budjetoinut koko pääsiäsinen treenaamiseen ja uuden fillarin kasaamiseen johon viimeiset osat tuli eilen.



Minä ehdotan sunnuntaita, huomenna kun en pääse. Paitsi jos lähdetään ajoissa, eli yhdeksäksi kotiin... Jokos sunnuntaiksi meinaat saada uutukaisen alle?





> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/80707997  Sateessa persuilin tollasen pätkän.



Sulla alkaa olla persulenkin keskari aika kova  :No huh!: .

Tarttis varmaan alkaa treenailemaan Tahkoa varten. Toisaalta kun mielessä on käydä katsomassa muutamat enskaskabat ja keskittyä enempi trial-pöörän pomputtamiseen, ei jotenkin maantienlaidan kuluttaminen yhtä maratonia varten tunnu kovin mielekkäältä... Enskassa tosin jonkinlainen aerobinenkin kunto olisi kyllä tarpeen  :Nolous: .

----------


## Fourtour

> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/80707997 Sateessa persuilin tollasen pätkän.



Kovaa olet suihkinut menemään... KurSkin ja parin muun kanssa ajeltiin tämmöinen: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...v4g5utt4l0k2vb
Itselle meinasi olla "imussakin", eli vesisuihkussa, liian kovaa vauhtia.

Ehkä tässä vielä tämän vuoden puolella kammet kääntyy taas rivakamminkin...

ARJ:lle: huomenna voisi kyllä maastossa käydä - sillain rauhallisesti. Ja vaikka sunnuntainakin. Aikatauluehdotuksia?

----------


## javal

Lauantai menee itellä muissa jutuissa, mutta sunnuntaina ei oo väliä
mitä K:ta ajellaan. Jos pidempi lenkki niin voidaan lähteä vaikka aikasemminkin liikkeelle....

----------


## ARJ

No mulle passaa La, SU ja Ma. 

Meinasin nyt lähteä kattastaa Keravan suunnat. Ainakin hyrylän katson josko siitä pääsisi sunnuntaina "läpi". Eppäilen sillä ladunpohjat ovat tuskin sulaneet.

Olisiko Fourtour joku 1500 Lauantaina hyvä aika?

Sunnuntaina normiaikaan 1000.

On tämä kuule loistavaa elämää. Emäntä ja tytär ei ole jaloissa pyörimässä ja koko eteinen on vallattu vain fillaria varten  :Hymy:  Fillaria kasatessa voi kuunnella vaikka kotiteollisuutta tai trio niskalaukausta (lumessakahlaajaa) eikä kukaan valita tai puhelin pirise lakkaamatta.

Alurungon olen jo aiemmin myllyttänyt rättilaikalla ja kiillotustahnalla suht kiiltäväksi. Nyt runko on vahattu 100:n kertaan jotta se ei niin vikkelästi hapettuisi. Kammet, keula, takaiskari, jarrut sekä vaihteet on viritetty kohilleen. Mitään huippukeveyttä en tähän hae vaan pomminvarmaa pakettia kestävyyden ja painon suhteen. Arviolta 10,3 kilonen ehken vähän päälle.

En saa ajokkia vielä kasaan sunnuntaiksi sillä jarruletkut on niin pirun pitkät. Niiden lyhentämisen teen ensviikolla työpaikalla.

Turaaminen jatkuu ja rokki soi.

----------


## Fourtour

> No mulle passaa La, SU ja Ma. 
> 
> Meinasin nyt lähteä kattastaa Keravan suunnat. Ainakin hyrylän katson josko siitä pääsisi sunnuntaina "läpi". Eppäilen sillä ladunpohjat ovat tuskin sulaneet.
> 
> Olisiko Fourtour joku 1500 Lauantaina hyvä aika?
> 
> Sunnuntaina normiaikaan 1000.



Aikataulu ja suunta kelpaa. Koukkaan klo 14.50 teidän pihasta, lopetetaan Niskalaukaukset, ja klo 15 ollaan Maalikaupalla.

----------


## ARJ

> Aikataulu ja suunta kelpaa. Koukkaan klo 14.50 teidän pihasta, lopetetaan Niskalaukaukset, ja klo 15 ollaan Maalikaupalla.



Jep joo 1500 maalikaupalta. Hyrylässä oli niin kuin arvata saattaa lunta jäätä ja mutaa. Sekä yksi uusi hakkuualue Keravalla. Ajellaan sellainen kolmetuntinen, rauhallisesti.

Ihmettelen noita Ponssekuskeja kun aina se ajoura pitää ajaa mukavalle polulle. Esim mannissa on sellaiset urat että kaikki on ajettu ihan tuhannen paskaksi. Keravalla "suolla" missä oli se mukava ojan ylitys missä oli muutama parru ojan yli jonka pysty ajamaan niin nyt Ponssekuski on sen ajanut palasiksi.

----------


## KODE

Lohjan porukka! Pitäisi varmaan pitää palveri. Majoitus ja muutkin asiat pitää suunnitella. Onko ehdotuksia milloin tavataan?

----------


## ARJ

> Lohjan porukka! Pitäisi varmaan pitää palveri. Majoitus ja muutkin asiat pitää suunnitella. Onko ehdotuksia milloin tavataan?



Maanantai iltana joko meidän teranssilla tai ABC:llä.
Molemmissa on kahvitarjoilu.

----------


## KODE

Mulle kävis Arton terassi klo 18:00 pitää ottaa pikkunen mukaan. Lyhyt matka tulla :Hymy:

----------


## ertsi

Tämmöistä kohlausta tänään: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...qphuf4tle9se7t

Alusta puuttuu kieppi hautausmaan takana, koska Sports-Tracker oli kaatunut. Hyppyristä hyppiminen oli kivaa, kunhan se lähti vähän kulkemaan  :Hymy:

----------


## ARJ

> Mulle kävis Arton terassi klo 18:00 pitää ottaa pikkunen mukaan. Lyhyt matka tulla



Huomenna on maanantai :Kieli pitkällä: . Onko sinne lohjalle lähössä muita kuin kode ja minä? Olen huomenna ajamassa maastoissa joten kello 18:00 tai myöhempi aika käy minulle.

----------


## KODE

> Huomenna on maanantai. Onko sinne lohjalle lähössä muita kuin kode ja minä? Olen huomenna ajamassa maastoissa joten kello 18:00 tai myöhempi aika käy minulle.



Onhan sinne muitakin lähössä. Tulen siihen teille, niin sovitaan raamit kuntoon. Niillä sitten mennään mitä keksitään..

----------


## Petterii

Lähden noin tunnin sisään matkaan muutamaksi tunniksi. Jos joku halajaa mukaan niin tekstaria vaan tulemaan. En varmaankaan enää kurkaa tänne topikkiin.

----------


## ARJ

> onhan sinne muitakin lähössä. Tulen siihen teille, niin sovitaan raamit kuntoon. Niillä sitten mennään mitä keksitään..



ok.

----------


## Jukka H

> tämmöinen ajelu saatiin väännettyä upeissa maisemissa ja hienossa kelissä
> 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...csp7li78m2j6up
> 
> täytyypi vain ihmetellä miten noi nuoret miehet esim Fillarilla  jaksaa vääntää noita mäkiä ylös. Kasari veteli sinkulalla mäkiä joita meikäläinen ei päässyt edes puoliväliin, Jukasta nyt puhumattakaan.



 
Loistava retkipäivä tosiaan. Hulppeat maisemat, harjunpäällisiä kilsatolkulla, mahtavia alamäkiä, älyttömiä ylämäkiä joita kaikkia vaan ei ylös ajettukaan.

 Heccukin alkoi pysymään pystyssä, kun alkumatkasta oli vähän väliä silmällään( syy: klossin toinen ruuvi poissa ni ei jalka ihan irronnukkaan,sai korjattua sen), epäiltiin jo juomarepussa olevan jotain muuta ku hookaksoota :Leveä hymy: .

 Laakasalon kuppilan hampurilainen oli ISO ja suussa sulavan mehukas, olutkin maistui tolkuttoman hyvälle..kuulemma, kun mä ja Kasari oltiin ajovuorossa tällä kertaa ni jouduttiin tyytymään vaan mielikuviin.Eivät kyllä teeskennelleetkään että se ei hyvää ois ollu..
Kiitoset vaan mahtireissusta ryhmä rämälle.

----------


## ertsi

> tämmöinen ajelu saatiin väännettyä upeissa maisemissa ja hienossa kelissä
> 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...csp7li78m2j6up



Kattelin noita kuvia. Toitte oman kaasugrillin varoiksi. Päätitte sittenkin tehdä notskin, joka karkasi metsäpaloksi. Sammuttamaan tullut paloauto ruikki niin paljon vettä metsään, että veden valuttua järveen sen pinta nousi niin paljon, että laituri jäi veden alle. Voi teitä  :Sarkastinen:   :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## heccu

> Kattelin noita kuvia. Toitte oman kaasugrillin varoiksi. Päätitte sittenkin tehdä notskin, joka karkasi metsäpaloksi. Sammuttamaan tullut paloauto ruikki niin paljon vettä metsään, että veden valuttua järveen sen pinta nousi niin paljon, että laituri jäi veden alle. Voi teitä



juu se kaasupullo oli nääs tyhjä ja sitten pojat rupes leikkimään sytkärillä
eikä siitä hyvää seurannu. makkarat palo ja siinä sivussa vähän mettää mutta pahinta oli kun komeat säärikarvat kärventy prkle  :No huh!: .

----------


## ARJ

> juu se kaasupullo oli nääs tyhjä ja sitten pojat rupes leikkimään sytkärillä
> eikä siitä hyvää seurannu. makkarat palo ja siinä sivussa vähän mettää mutta pahinta oli kun komeat säärikarvat kärventy prkle .



Milläs ihmeen retkellä ne pojat ovat olleet. Makkaraa on paistettu ja kaljaa juotu. Ei se ole ihme että nykynuoriso menee hunningolle kun sedät rellestää maastopyörineen mettässä.

Mikä juttu tuo paloauto nyt oli?

Mitä suunnitelmia huomiseksi. Mulla olis yks juttu mutta makkaransyönnistä ja kaljanjuonnista sillä retkellä ei ole tietoakaan. Lähen kattoon vielä muutaman polun kun eilen ajelimme harhaan pahimman kerran.

Mulla olisi sopiva valmistautumistreeni tahkolaisille ajatuksissa. Jos jotakin kinnostaa niin sanoo hep. Se on sekalaista ajoa Jukka Hoon kalliobaanaajelu yhdistettynä palaneentalon kiekautukseen josta pikku maantiesiirtymä
Kierrokset sipoonkorvessa jossa könytään nousut ja laskut, perusluontopolut ja pieni (tässätapauksessa pitkä) maantiesiirtymä takaisn palaneentalon speciaalille yhdistettynä "hyppykiven" kautta keinikseen.  Lähtopaikka tosi on vielä avoin. Jos joku ei tätä ymmärtänyt niin ei se nyt mikään ihme ole, muutama pikkuasia ei ole minullekkaan vielä ihan selvää mutta huamenna on.

----------


## FillaRilla

> Milläs ihmeen retkellä ne pojat ovat olleet. Makkaraa on paistettu ja kaljaa juotu. Ei se ole ihme että nykynuoriso menee hunningolle kun sedät rellestää maastopyörineen mettässä.



Onko muka yllätys toi kalja, kun näit kenen viekkuun se tölkki oli eksyny? Olipa muuten kateellisen näköisiä ilmeitä, kun tuon repusta kaivoin makkaran kaveriksi 40km:n mehtäajon jälkeen :Hymy: . Ja sinappikin oli mukana :Leveä hymy: . Niin ja se kalja oli kylmä. (Nimim. kikkailija)
Eikun hymiöt toisin päin :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 
P.S. Tuli tossa vielä heccun spoot-träkkö- jälkiä katellessa mieleen- löyty sieltä niitä muitakin ajeluita- että on se muutes ihme, ainaskin meikäläiselle, että kaveri vetelee enimmäkseen vieraissa maastoissa kartta stongassa ihan kuin kotimaisemissa. 
Tämä oli nyt toinen keikka heccun kanssa, heccu karttaa lukien. Ja vielä hienompi- minkä en luullut olevan mahdollista- kuin viime marraskuun alussa Kuusijärvellä ajelu. Sanosinko, että jos on vapaapäivä maastopyörään selkään suunniteltuna, niin kannattaa muutos ottaa kyseiseen oppaaseen yhteyttä. Näkyy meinaan ajelleen tämänkin kevään aikana toisenkin lenki oudoissa maisemissa. Itselle ainakin tullut mielikuva, että seura kelpaa

----------


## Jukka H

. Juniorin naama yhtä  :Leveä hymy:  oli kun tänään vähän etukäteen syntskälahjan sai :Hymy: . "Mennäänkö huomenna lenkille" oli kommentti heti kohta kun sitä ruuvattiin ja säädeltiin. Huomenna siis junnulenkki ja synttärien viettoa ohjelmassa.

----------


## javal

> Mitä suunnitelmia huomiseksi.



Eikös hecculla ole jo telineessä palojoen kartta ?

Sen verran ropattu pyörää ettei ihan hautausmaalle kehtaa jäädä 
pyörimään.  Kiitos vaan Petterille ja Ertsille, kumpaakin lopuksi tarvittiin. Ite saan hyvällä omatunnolla tehdä tilauksen nettiin, sen verran varaosa-
puutteita tuntuu olevan.

----------


## Petterii

KODE: etkös sä tykännyt tuosta SLR satulasta? Mulla on niitä kaksi ylimääräsenä. NYt kun on paino pudonnut niin ei enää sovi ahterille. Saa niitä muutkin ostaa, jos tuntuu että tarvetta olisi.

----------


## KODE

> KODE: etkös sä tykännyt tuosta SLR satulasta? Mulla on niitä kaksi ylimääräsenä. NYt kun on paino pudonnut niin ei enää sovi ahterille. Saa niitä muutkin ostaa, jos tuntuu että tarvetta olisi.



Joo tykkään.. Voishan tohon maantie retroon semmosen laittaa.

----------


## Petterii

Okei. Tuutko hakee vai paanko postissa???  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## KODE

> Okei. Tuutko hakee vai paanko postissa???



Vois ens viikolla yrittää tulla. Tosin UPS tois kyllä koti-ovelle :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Petterii

Varaan ton parempi kuntosen sulle. Lähen kohta ajelee hiljaa peekoota ja koukkaan kaupan kautta kympiltä. Tavoitteena olisi päästä klo 12 takas kotia. Pitää lähteä tänään ajelemaan vielä Oulua kohden.

----------


## Petterii

Tämmöinen tänään Rautapellon kanssa rauhakseen: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/90211864 Intiaanipäällikkö Kyntäjä jäi vielä metsästämään biisoneita, kun heikkojalkaset lähti kotia kohti.

----------


## ARJ

Olin koluamassa tänään yksikseen S-korven polut. Nyt Sipoonkorpi on pääpiirteissään hallinnassa joten maalikaupalta saa nyt mahtavan lenkin aikaiseksi kun koukkaa vaikka mätiksen kautta kuusjärvelle josta sipoonkorven polkuverkosto on avoin ja jota voi soveltaa mielin määrin. Tosin taitaa olla harvassa ajajat jotka lähtee remmiin mukaan, mutta sovellellen se onnistuu varmasti. 

Joko perinteinen jo vuodesta 2010 lähtien ajettu juhannuslenkki on jossakin kabinetissa sovittu? Jos ei niin yks juttu tuli mieleen.....

----------


## KODE

Kiitos kaikille veljes-lenkin kiertäjille. Mahtavaa oli, varsinkin se loppu lasku :Leveä hymy: 
Mun mittariin tuli matkaa 92,4 ja keskari oli 14,9. Keski-syke oli 137 joten ihan kiva pk-lenkki.. Niin ajo aika oli 6:11.

----------


## heccu

kiitokset myös täältä kaikille, loppupoistuminen kotokadulle tapahtui vähän äkkiä, liika olut ei sovi tällaiselle urheilijanuorukaiselle  :Leveä hymy: .

ei oo kukaan laittanut taivasjälkeä vielä näkyville joten pistämpä nyt:

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...baq89el8p6r81u

----------


## javal

Samoin kiitokset kiertäjille, mahtava reissu ja mukavaa vaihtelua.  Oluelle ei tainnut lopuksi mennä kuin FillaRilla, itelläkin oli jo kiire kotiin - ens kerralla sitten oluelle  :Hymy:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> kiitokset myös täältä kaikille, loppupoistuminen kotokadulle tapahtui vähän äkkiä, liika olut ei sovi tällaiselle urheilijanuorukaiselle .
> 
> ei oo kukaan laittanut taivasjälkeä vielä näkyville joten pistämpä nyt:
> 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...baq89el8p6r81u



Se oli hieno lenkki ja pisin MTB Järven :Leveä hymy: n lenkki, jolla minä olen ollut, kotona vasta puoli seitsemältä :No huh!: .
Ne loppuolen tekniset polut Hyvinkäällä voisi ajella joskus uudestaan, oli sen verran hauskaa, mutta paras vääntö jaloista jo poissa. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## FillaRilla

Olipa hienoa, oli. Alkoi olla jo melko kypsää kauraa ennen H:kään viimeistä taukoa, eika vika mehtäpätkä enää tuntunut ihan viimeisen päälle kiihoittavalta. Onneksi tiesiirtymälle kotiin jalat tokenivat. Ja olihan se Koboltin kalja ihan suun makuista. 
Mikä ihmes se muuten on, kun meikäläinen aina liittyy tähän ohrapirtelöön näillä lenksuilla? :Hymy:  Saisitte muutkin heittäytyä hunningolle.... Ukkomiehillä mikään kiirus kotio....? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Aikooko joku lähteä Jättecruisiin?

----------


## ertsi

^ Yritystä on, mutta hallitusneuvottelut ovat vielä kesken... Olin viime vuonna mukana, suosittelen lämpimästi. Leppoisa lenkki hyvässä seurassa.

----------


## Tauno

> ^ Yritystä on, mutta hallitusneuvottelut ovat vielä kesken... Olin viime vuonna mukana, suosittelen lämpimästi. Leppoisa lenkki hyvässä seurassa.



Tästä tulikin mieleeni, että 7V -reitillä meitä veljeksiä oli vain kuusi ja ilmeisesti nuorimmainen puuttui joukosta. Pienen keskustelun jälkeen muistelimme nuorimmaisen olevan Eero  :Hymy: 

Reitillä on Nurmijärven kirkonkylän pohjoispuolella paikka, jossa pääsee kokeilemaan hyppyä hiidenkirnun yli  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ertsi

^Työt esti, muuten tämä liukas luikku olisi varmaankin lähtenyt völjyyseen. Ehdottaisin, että heinäkuussa otetaan uudestaan? Pääsen minäkin kokeilemaan hiidenkirnun ylitystä  :Hymy: . Nuo maantiesiirtymät hieman kyllä hirvittävät... Olisikohan mielekkäämpää siirtyä moottorivoimin Palojoelle ja ajaa reitti edestakaisin?

----------


## Timbe(r)man

^Lähden mielelläni uudestaan, jos sattuu sopimaan, mutta aika kova siitä tulisi kahteen suuntaan. Parhaat polut meidän non-xc-tyyppien kannalta olivat pohjoisessa.

----------


## ertsi

Kuis pitkä pätkä sitä polkua siellä on? Jos pohjoisessa kerran on parhaat polut, autoillaan sinne ja ajetaan ne edes takas  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Tauno

> Kuis pitkä pätkä sitä polkua siellä on? Jos pohjoisessa kerran on parhaat polut, autoillaan sinne ja ajetaan ne edes takas



Kyllä 7V pitää ajaa kokonaan läpi, mutta ehkä parempi olisi aloittaa Hyvinkään päästä. Siellä on sellaista polkua, että tuorevoimaisena selviää paremmin. Reitti helpottuu sitten etelään tultaessa. Autokyydit Hyvinkäälle ja sitten Myllykoskelta takaisin olisivat kyllä paikallaan.

----------


## ertsi

> Kuis pitkä pätkä sitä polkua siellä on? Jos pohjoisessa kerran on parhaat polut, autoillaan sinne ja ajetaan ne edes takas



Sportstracker -jäljestä päätellen itse polkupitoista pätkää oli kai luokkaa 50 km.?. Olisihan siinä edestakaisin ajettavaa.

----------


## KODE

Omasta mielestäni toi reitti pitää ajaa Myllykoskelta Hyvinkäälle. Ei se nyt oikeesti ollut edes paha. Pyörillä vaan taas koko matka.. Ehdottaisin että jos, autolla mennään niin sitten ajetaan Hyvinkäältä Nurmijärvelle ja takas..

----------


## Tom1

Millois pidetään Tahko kokoontuminen?

----------


## ARJ

> Millois pidetään Tahko kokoontuminen?



Tahkon kokoontuminen pidetään Lauantaina 11.6.2011.
Olen Lauantaina Jyväskylässä kisaamassa ja keli tulee olemaan kova lämpötiloista johtuen ja kuumassa ajaminen ei meikäläisen koneistolle sovi ei sitten millään. Joten jos olen selvinnyt kisasta niin......

Pidetään palaveri kello 20:30 ABC:llä.

Tässä palaverissa päätetään logistiikka ym. käytännön asiat. Palaverin päätökset julkaisen foorumilla paltsun jälkeen. Toivottavasti kaikki päsee mukaan.

Nyt näyttää siltä että timbermanni ei lähde mukaan joten se "varapaikkalainen" pääsee mukaan. Ilmoittautukoon suoraan minulle niin laitan laskun tulemaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ARJ

Terveiset kaikille täältä savosta. Olin eilen Nivalan Pyssymäellä XCM touhuissa. Aivan loistorata. Vaativaa kivikkopolkua, suota ja jopa kuivaa kovaa kanervikkoa johon oli vedetty merkeillä kisabaana. Oli hienoa tykittää ibiksellä sellaista kovaa kanervikkopohjaa ihan neistseelliseen maastoon, tosin kolomannella kierroksella seillä oli jo selkeä ura tarjolla. Paras rata ikinä mitä maastollisesti on ollut XCM radoista tarjolla. Järjestelyt kaipaavat tosin merkkauksen suhteen pientä viilausta, mudda muuten tutustumisen arvoinen tapahtuma.

Onko keskiviikkona lähtijöitä normiaikaan mettään? Tuntuu olevan uusia MTB Järvenpääläisiä ainakin langoilla roikkumassa, niin kaikki mukaan maastoon pyrähtelemään. Jaetaan vaikka porukka pariin eri nopeusryhmään. Jos kirittäjiä löytyy niin joku spurttipätkä "leikkimielisessä" jäsentenvälisessä mittelöissä olisi nyt hyvä pyöräyttää vaikka mannissa tai suksimajalla. Petteri, retsi, fourtour, kode ym mukaan

----------


## Petterii

Keskiviikkona ollaan mökillä...  :Hymy:  Lauantaina Korson XCO kisaan lähtijöitä tai huomenna Keinukallion Biatch-cuppiin?

----------


## ARJ

> Keskiviikkona ollaan mökillä...  Lauantaina Hyvinkään XCO kisaan lähtijöitä tai huomenna Keinukallion Biatch-cuppiin?



Kuinka pitkä se XCO jutska oikein on siis kiloomettreissä? En ole ajanut yhtään perus XC kisaa kuin joskus vuonna 1992?

Harkitaan osallistumista

----------


## Tauno

> Kuinka pitkä se XCO jutska oikein on siis kiloomettreissä?



Petteri tarkoittaa varmaan Korson XCO -kisaa, joka on ensi lauantaina. Siellä on yksi kierros noin 4,5 km ja kärki ajaa sen 6 kertaa. Varvaussääntö on voimassa, joten kuntoilija voi päästä vähän vähemmällä. Rata on melkoisen tekninen, mutta ei sisällä valtavia mäkiä. Sateella saattaa olla mielenkiintoinen.

----------


## Fourtour

> Keskiviikkona ollaan mökillä...  Lauantaina Korson XCO kisaan lähtijöitä tai huomenna Keinukallion Biatch-cuppiin?



Kai sitä huomenna voisi Keinarissa ajaa - satoi tai paistoi...
Tulkaahan muutkin harrastamaan - radan ei pitäisi edes olla niin rankka kuin parina viime vuonna. 
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=43606
http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/Tapahtum...hicup2011.aspx

Keskiviikkona ajelen yhteislenkkiä, jollei huvita pyörällä töihin ajo.

----------


## KODE

> Terveiset kaikille täältä savosta. Olin eilen Nivalan Pyssymäellä XCM touhuissa. Aivan loistorata. Vaativaa kivikkopolkua, suota ja jopa kuivaa kovaa kanervikkoa johon oli vedetty merkeillä kisabaana. Oli hienoa tykittää ibiksellä sellaista kovaa kanervikkopohjaa ihan neistseelliseen maastoon, tosin kolomannella kierroksella seillä oli jo selkeä ura tarjolla. Paras rata ikinä mitä maastollisesti on ollut XCM radoista tarjolla. Järjestelyt kaipaavat tosin merkkauksen suhteen pientä viilausta, mudda muuten tutustumisen arvoinen tapahtuma.
> 
> Onko keskiviikkona lähtijöitä normiaikaan mettään? Tuntuu olevan uusia MTB Järvenpääläisiä ainakin langoilla roikkumassa, niin kaikki mukaan maastoon pyrähtelemään. Jaetaan vaikka porukka pariin eri nopeusryhmään. Jos kirittäjiä löytyy niin joku spurttipätkä "leikkimielisessä" jäsentenvälisessä mittelöissä olisi nyt hyvä pyöräyttää vaikka mannissa tai suksimajalla. Petteri, retsi, fourtour, kode ym mukaan



Kerhokisat olis aika jees.. Mannin kierros saa mun äänen. Muutamia vetoja siellä olen tehnyt. Aikaa palaa mulla 18-19min kierros. Keskiviikkona kyllä näyttäs satavan..

----------


## Petterii

> Kai sitä huomenna voisi Keinarissa ajaa - satoi tai paistoi...
> Tulkaahan muutkin harrastamaan - radan ei pitäisi edes olla niin rankka kuin parina viime vuonna. 
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=43606
> http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/Tapahtum...hicup2011.aspx
> 
> Keskiviikkona ajelen yhteislenkkiä, jollei huvita pyörällä töihin ajo.



Kyllä on muuten rankka rata. Tässä merkkaamisen jälkeen ajettu kierros: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/104957909

Nousumetrejä koko 6 kiekan kisaan siis 300m.

----------


## ertsi

> Kerhokisat olis aika jees.. Mannin kierros saa mun äänen. Muutamia vetoja siellä olen tehnyt. Aikaa palaa mulla 18-19min kierros. Keskiviikkona kyllä näyttäs satavan..



Eikös pieni suuri sade saisi homman vain mielenkiintoisemmaksi  :Vink:  Olisi hauska ehtiä mukaan, mut ku ei ehi  :Irvistys:  Olisin luultavasti vahvoilla siihen pellolle asti, mutta siitä alkava ylämäkivoittoinen pätkä takaisin lähtöpaikalle ei ole minun heiniäni  :Nolous: 

Kävin pitkästä aikaa ajelemassa aamulenkin. Pellonkulman pulkkamäen jälkeinen kolmen tukin sarja? Pala kakkua  :Cool:

----------


## Fourtour

> Kerhokisat olis aika jees..



Tänäänhän ne olis kerhokisat lähimaastossa tarjolla - ja Ertsin toivomaa vettäkin saataneen... Ei muuta kuin Keinariin.
Eikä tuo reitti nyt kartalla edellisvuotisiin verrattuna ihan niin pahalta näyttänyt. Vauhdikkaalta kyllä, joten palautumispaikkoja ei taida juuri olla.

----------


## Tubi

Onko tuo keinukallion mesta kaikille avoin? Kisoihin en ole lähdössä,  mutta vois muuten vaan mennä fillaroimaan ja katteleen paikkoja.   

Eilen kävin ajalemassa tuuskin ympäri ja poika oli istuimes mukana. Yllättävän paljon vastusta tuo tommonen vajaa 20kg lisä paino. Yhteislenkille voisin keskiviikkona lähteä jos suinkin pääsen. 

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...nqtldkun0mvh8q

----------


## Fourtour

> Onko tuo keinukallion mesta kaikille avoin? Kisoihin en ole lähdössä,  mutta vois muuten vaan mennä fillaroimaan ja katteleen paikkoja.



Keinukallio on ihan hyvä paikka seurata kisaa, eikä reittiäkään mitenkään ole suljettu kisankaan ajaksi. Siellä voi siis ajella ja olla miten haluaa.

Kisaan osallistuminen ei myöskään vaadi kuin 5€ rahaa, jolla pääsee ilman lisenssiäkin harrasteluokkaan. Lähtö on yhteislähtö, joten siinä voi helposti ajella sopivassa kohtaa joukkoa... Ja varvaussääntö on näissäkin kapinoissa voimassa - kun kärki ohittaa, tullaan siltä kierrokselta maaliin. Ei tarvi jäädä loppuillaksi vesisateeseen hieromaan, jollei kulje.
Itse ajelin pari vuotta sitten ekan kisan (taisi olla Korsossa) muutaman hassun maastolenkin jälkeen, kun aloittelin (enemmän) harrastamaan. Ja kaatosateessa silloinkin.
Sai hyvin selville oman tason... Siitä oli vain yksi suunta!

----------


## KODE

Mulla jää keinari väliin. Jalat on ihan paskana, pitää ottaa vissiin lepoo viikko :Irvistys:  Jospa sitten Finlandiassa kulkis jo...

----------


## ertsi

Minä lupaan tänään hierojan pöydällä pötköttäessäni ajatella kaikkia Keinarissa ajavia. Todennäköisesti tunnen ainakin yhtä paljon tuskaa...

----------


## Tauno

> Todennäköisesti tunnen ainakin yhtä paljon tuskaa...



Saattaa olla, että pääset kuitenkin helpommalla. Viime vuonna Keinarin kisassa oli muutama kunnon OTB. Muistelen, että luitakin murtui  :No huh!:

----------


## Fourtour

No niin, ensivaikutelmaraporttia kisasta: 
Aikasmoista vääntöä selviytymisen rajoilla jälleen - niin kuin aina Keinarissa. Nousut eivät olleet niin tappavia kuin parina viime vuonna, mutta niitä tuli niin nopealla tahdilla, ettei palautumisaikaa jäänyt juuri lainkaan. Pitkästä aikaa ei tarvinnut ajaa kaikkia kierroksia, vaan pääsin pois jo viidenneltä. Sen verran kovaa kärki meni...

Kai se silti oli hauskaa! Ja kelikin oli luvattua parempi. 
Vielä on Bianchi -cuppia muutama maastokisa jäljellä.

----------


## Tom1

Terveisiä Kouvolan suunnalta! Tuli samalla reissulla ajeltua Kuusankosken maisemista, samoissa paikoissa missä marakin järjestettiin. Oli hienoja reittejä ajella  :Hymy:  Mun osalta jää yhteislenkit vähän vähälle. Seuraava kerta ois syyskuussa, kun on finlandiat ym..  Ei hullumpi idea tuo pienen kisaisun järjestely  :Hymy:  "Suksimajaa" kannatetaan siellä sais sopivan yhden kierroksen tehtyä. Oisko ajankohta syyskuussa?

----------


## ARJ

Morjens Kaikille. Palattu on lomilta tänne Järvenpäähän. Tosin maalla oli mukavampaa, mutta maastoreittejä ei ollut tarjolla. Maantietä kihnutin hybridillä.

Tämän päiväinen MTB Järvenpään "leikkimielinen" jäsentenvälinen kisatoiminta saatiin polkaistuksi käyntiin. Reitti on mannissa eli se peruslenkki jota ei saa oikaista ajetaan myötäpäivään jotta se kallionousu saadaan aina mukaan. No voihan sen joskus ajaa toiseenkin suuntaan. Kode otti aikaa joten viralliset ajat sitten myöhemmin kunhan ajanottaja pääsee ensi kottiin koneensa ääreen  :Hymy: . En tiedä mitä sovitiin mutta ajatus varmaan oli se että ainakin joka toinen keskiviikko on jäsentenväliset "karkelot" mannissa. Eli parittomina viikkoina aina keskiviikkoisin aika ajot. Huom: sääväraus, jos sataa niin sinne on turha lähteä luitaan katkomaan.
Niin ja kaikille tiedoksi että se on oikeasti vaativa reitti kun sitä paahtaa menemään kieli vyön alla. Onnittelut vieä Fourtourille hienosta ajosuorituksesta.

Minä hommaan sen MTB Järvenpään leipäkoneen. Yritin sitä jo lomalla ostaa Kuopiosta eräästä romuliikkeestä mutta ei siellä ollut koko leipäkonetta. Ihmettelivät kovasti kun kerroin ettei sen leipäkoneen tarvitse edes toimia "mihinkä sinä nyt sellaista tarvitset" 

Niin jahka saadaan se  leipäkone nyt hankittua ehdotan että valitsemme virallisen "leipäkonekomitean" joka julkistaa viimeistään pikkujouluissa leipäkoneen saajan. Nimi ja vuosiluku tietysti "raavitaan" leipäkoneen kylkeen. 

Jos joku nyt sitten ihmettelee tätä "leipäkonejuttua" niin tervetuloa porukan lenkeille niin kyllä se sitten valkenee  :Hymy:

----------


## ertsi

> En tiedä mitä sovitiin mutta ajatus varmaan oli se että ainakin joka toinen keskiviikko on jäsentenväliset "karkelot" mannissa. Eli parittomina viikkoina aina keskiviikkoisin aika ajot. Huom: *sääväraus, jos sataa niin sinne on turha lähteä luitaan katkomaan.*



 :No huh!:  Mihin sää olet munas hukannu  :Sekaisin:  Sadehan se vasta tekee reitistä haastavan ajaa täysiä, muuten se on vain rankka... Minä en muuten pääse keskiviikkoisin kisailemaan, koska vaimo ei päästä. Jos Arto löydät munasi, katsopa olisiko minunkin samassa paikassa  :Nolous: 





> Minä hommaan sen MTB Järvenpään leipäkoneen.



Minulla on myös leipäkoneen haku kovassa käynnissä. Ilmoittele heti, jos löydät. Ei suotta hankita kahta...

----------


## Fourtour

> Minulla on myös leipäkoneen haku kovassa käynnissä. Ilmoittele heti, jos löydät. Ei suotta hankita kahta...



Tuntuu, että noita leipäkoneita on jo lupailtukin erinäköisistä suorituksista sen verran, että kaikille löytyville saadaan koti.

Mannissa oli eilen hianoa vääntöä - paljon mukavampaa kuin toissapäivänä Keinarissa!
Reitti: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...604dfkol266rbm

Jäikö jollekin puhtaampi näkymä tuosta kisakierroksen reitistä? Tuo oma on tuollainen useamman kierroksen syherö... Varsinkin tuon aluksi kiistellyn hevosenkenkä -lisälenkin osalta.

----------


## Tubi

> Mannissa oli eilen hianoa vääntöä - paljon mukavampaa kuin toissapäivänä Keinarissa!
> Reitti: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...604dfkol266rbm



Jätkillä on kyllä kunto kohillaan! Itse katsoin sports-trackeristä ennen kun jatkoitte matkaa että 19 minuuttia vetäsin teidän kans ja jalat oli hapoilla eikä vauhti ollut kummoinen.  :Hymy: 

Tosin kintut palautu aika nopeesti ja about 40min ajelin siinä mettäs itekseni. Lenkin keskeytti vaimo kun poika oli vetässy hienot lipat asfaltilla jalkapöytä ja polvet auki. Onneks pääs pelkällä laastarilla.

----------


## javal

> Jäikö jollekin puhtaampi näkymä tuosta kisakierroksen reitistä? Tuo oma on tuollainen useamman kierroksen syherö... Varsinkin tuon aluksi kiistellyn hevosenkenkä -lisälenkin osalta.



Itellä ST heräsi henkiin vasta "kisakierrokselle" ja silloinkin oikasin sen hevosenkenkälenkin hätäpäissäni. Muutenkin vaivasi mykoplasma 
tai sitten vaan huono kunto. Hyvä treeni kuitenkin oli. Näitä vaan lisää niin
eiköhän se siitä. Hyvät kisat oli ja kärki meni kovaa, joka ei nyt hirveä yllätys
ollut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ertsi

> Tuntuu, että noita leipäkoneita on jo lupailtukin erinäköisistä suorituksista sen verran, että kaikille löytyville saadaan koti.



Minä olen ajatellut, että The Leipäkone jaetaan vuosittain kiertopalkintona... Mutta ajattelu ei toisaalta minulle oikein sovi.

----------


## Petterii

Noniin poijjaat!

20 v vanha leipäkone on löytynyt. Ehkä jopa toimii niin ARJ saa vähän voimaa narujalkoihin. Etsinnän voi siis lopettaa. Koneen saan sunnuntaina.

----------


## Fourtour

> Noniin poijjaat!
> 
> 20 v vanha leipäkone on löytynyt. Ehkä jopa toimii niin ARJ saa vähän voimaa narujalkoihin. Etsinnän voi siis lopettaa. Koneen saan sunnuntaina.



Eilen oli puhetta sen kullittamisesta - onko siis kultaista maalia jo hankittu?

Ja jollei siitä leivästä saa maistiaisia, vaikkapa tämän vuoden pikkujouluissa(?), niin en tule enää mettään riehumaan...

Ja Ertsille: kyllähän näin isolla kerholla voi olla useampi kiertopalkinto? Kauden kovin veto, kuten lenkki Kuopion torille, kauden nopein kierros (Mannissa), jne...

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Pistäkäähän pojat nyt ne Manninkierroksen ajatkin julkisiksi, niin on lähtökohta mihin verrata. Oliko se Fourtour jotain 17.25, ARJ puolisen minuuttia päälle ja minä noin puolitoista minuuttia päälle? 
Ja nää kärkiukot kaukana mun edellä meni niin kovaa, etteivät edes huomanneet ajavansa sitä pellonreunan kalliota ylös. Mulla taas oli jalat jo siinä niin loppu, että oli pakko taluttaa.

----------


## KODE

Fourtour 17:20 ARJ 17:40 Kode teki remonttii 22:25, mutta lupaa ajaa alle 17min. Mulla meni 32 minsaa, kun potkupyöräilin sieltä kotiin. Hyvää treeni oli sekin..

----------


## ertsi

> Ja Ertsille: kyllähän näin isolla kerholla voi olla useampi kiertopalkinto? Kauden kovin veto, kuten lenkki Kuopion torille, kauden nopein kierros (Mannissa), jne...



Njoo, pidetään vaan lonkerot vedessä.

----------


## Fourtour

> Fourtour 17:20 ARJ 17:40 Kode teki remonttii 22:25, mutta lupaa ajaa alle 17min. Mulla meni 32 minsaa, kun potkupyöräilin sieltä kotiin. Hyvää treeni oli sekin..



Timberman:lle kierrosaika tarkkaan ottaen 1 min 29 sekuntia mun ajan päälle.

Saitko Kode mun tekstaria puhelimeen, vai vaurioituiko sekin...? Takavaihtaja olisi siis saatavilla lainaan - sitä eilistä ei ehkä saa enää henkiin?

----------


## ARJ

> Noniin poijjaat!
> 
> 20 v vanha leipäkone on löytynyt. Ehkä jopa toimii niin ARJ saa vähän voimaa narujalkoihin. Etsinnän voi siis lopettaa. Koneen saan sunnuntaina.



Eli se leipäkonehan on melekein sinun ikäinen, mutta puheet kuin M40- sarjalaisen  :Leveä hymy: . Hyvähän se sieltä mökkilaiturilta on kirjootella.

----------


## Petterii

> Eli se leipäkonehan on melekein sinun ikäinen, mutta puheet kuin M40- sarjalaisen . Hyvähän se sieltä mökkilaiturilta on kirjootella.



Ihminen on juuri niin vanha kuin tuntee olevansa. Minä siis M40-sarjalainen.  :Vink:

----------


## Marcolli

Jep, ilmottauduttu on. Ajattelin tehdä perjantain duunit kolmeen mennessä niin ehtii käydä ajamassa pätkät läpi ettei tarvii lauantaina lähtee ennen kukonlaulua.

----------


## ertsi

^ Varsin fiksu ja kannatettava ajatus tuo perjantaina harjoittelu. Ei vain valitettavasti toteuttamiskelpoinen... Minä singahdan pääkallopaikalle jo kymmeneksi, niin ehdin rullailla kaikki ek:t rauhassa läpi ennen kello kahdeltatoista alkavaa skabaa. Kyytiini mahtuu yksi kuski konkeleineen, jos ketään kiinnostaa lähteä ajamaan tahi katsomaan.?. En ole vielä neuvotelut kotiintuloaikaa, joten en pysty vielä sanomaan, jäänkö katsomaan palkintojen jakoa.

----------


## Tom1

> Huomenna perjantaina ei pitäisi sataa ainakaan yhtäpaljon kuin tänään 
> Miten olisi pimmeelenkki kello: 19:00 alkaen maalikaupalta. 1,5....2,0 tuntinen 
> rauhallisesti edeten, jotta lauantaina ja sunnuntaina jaksaa vääntää.
> 
> Mitenkäs Heccu ja Jukka H vaikka sunnuntaina olisko teistä uusien urien näyttäjiksi ilolan suunnilta kohti pohjoista?



Ilmoittautuu mukaan perjantailenkille. 

Jos jostakin syystä ei näy niin sitten oon matkalle jäänyt. 

On vähän tiukka aikataulu töiden jälkeen mutta enköhän kaikki saa hoidettua ennen seiskaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Petterii

Mä tuun tunniksi kääntyilee seiskalta.

----------


## Jukka H

Myös tulossa valopääksi

----------


## Fourtour

Kuinka kauan jaksoitte ajella sateessa?

Tällainen lenkki tuli itselle ja KurSki:lle:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...mfr9hbp1cu7dmd

Tavoite täyttyi, eikä harmittanut yhtään, kun oli sauna valmiina odottamassa...

PS. Tuossa jäljessä on ajassa 20.44 makkaranpaistopaikka, jonne menee ihan hyvä polku, mutta siitä ei kyllä löydä eteenpäin mitään reittiä edes Heccu - hyvää metsää jää tuon paikan ja Purolantien väliin ajamattomaksi!

----------


## TuomasR

Onko joku halukas lähtemään sunnuntaina hiukan aiemmin? Mun tarttee olla kotona noin klo 11, joten ajattelin lähteä joskus klo 8 - 9.

----------


## ARJ

> Onko joku halukas lähtemään sunnuntaina hiukan aiemmin? Mun tarttee olla kotona noin klo 11, joten ajattelin lähteä joskus klo 8 - 9.



Kyllä yläkroppa vyöräröstä ylöspäin  pystyy huomenna lähtemään lenkille, mutta jalat pitää jättää kotiin huilimaan. Elinen valopäälenkki ja varsinkin se vika puoltuntinen siinä kivassa pikku vesisateessa oli kyllä myrkkyä. Sinnehhän meinas paleltua, kun läksin liian kevyellä varustuksella.

Kävin tänään ajelemassa sekalaisen ajon 1 h 40 min josta 40 min maastossa, niin meno oli kyllä tahmeaa eikä sykkeet käyttäytyneet oikein.
Kattellaan huomenna mikä on meininki. Hoitomuotona tähän tautiin sauna ja tietysti jäägermaisteri.

----------


## heccu

> Kuinka kauan jaksoitte ajella sateessa?
> 
> PS. Tuossa jäljessä on ajassa 20.44 makkaranpaistopaikka, jonne menee ihan hyvä polku, mutta siitä ei kyllä löydä eteenpäin mitään reittiä edes Heccu - hyvää metsää jää tuon paikan ja Purolantien väliin ajamattomaksi!



tämmönen oli meitin jälki. ARJ ja Jukka ajelivat Nummenkylästä kotio. Tom1n kanssa ajeltiin loppu radanvarteen.

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...qj0648qe3bodqa

makkaranpaistopaikalta meni ainakin pari vuotta sitten taijtnsp polku itäänpäin Valmetin aidan viereen. aidan vieressä kulkee polku pohjois-eteläsuunnassa. pohjoiseen Purolantielle päin menevä polku loppui silloin vähän matkan päähän. 

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/linkki?scale=4000&text=johonkin+näillemain+tulee+  polku&srs=EPSG%3A3067&y=6709133&x=393403&lang=fi
kartasta puuttuu se aita.

----------


## ertsi

Höhö, Hallainvuoren enska pääsi telkkariin - uutisten loppukevennykseen: http://www.katsomo.fi/?progId=80328 8:45 etiäpäin.

----------


## Petterii

> makkaranpaistopaikalta meni ainakin pari vuotta sitten taijtnsp polku itäänpäin Valmetin aidan viereen. aidan vieressä kulkee polku pohjois-eteläsuunnassa. pohjoiseen Purolantielle päin menevä polku loppui silloin vähän matkan päähän. 
> 
> http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...393403&lang=fi
> kartasta puuttuu se aita.



Kesällä päivänä eräänä kävin tuolla makkaranpaistopaikalla. Siellä hetken pyörin, kävelin ja ajelin enkä löytänyt mitään ajettavaa kuin sama polku takaisin päin.

----------


## Fourtour

Olipa jälleen mahtava sunnuntailenkki! Keli ja reitit kohdallaan - vähintään toisesta kiitokset taas Hecculle!
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...539f3ha03eu31f

Lenkki päättyi kestosta huolimatta melko lailla parempaan fiilikseen, kuin mitä se meinasi parin sadan metrin ajon jälkeen olla... Paha päivä toisilla, jne.

----------


## heccu

tässä vielä reitin ohessa muutama kuvatus

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...ihidlspp1652dl

harvoin on tullut lokakuun 9. pvä terassilla istuessa lämmin mutta tänään sellainen ihme koettiin.

onneksi oli liimarengasmies mukana niin pysyi vauhti aisoissa  :Leveä hymy: .

mukava lenkki.

----------


## ARJ

> tässä vielä reitin ohessa muutama kuvatus
> 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...ihidlspp1652dl
> 
> harvoin on tullut lokakuun 9. pvä terassilla istuessa lämmin mutta tänään sellainen ihme koettiin.
> 
> onneksi oli liimarengasmies mukana niin pysyi vauhti aisoissa .
> 
> mukava lenkki.



Tota lenkkiä minä just perjantaina toivoin, mutta olotila ei sallinut lähteä kampia pyörittelemään. Onko niin heccu että Tuusulajärveä ei voi länsipuolelta mennä muuta kun tietäpitkin? Eikös se Vema joskus jotain kartoitellut? Mutta mitä, sitä en enään muista.
Niin tässä ajatuksissani jo suunnittelen kaudelle 2012 jotain MTB Järvenpään Grande Touria johon jokainen ajamisen arvoinen polku käytetään hyväksi. Tuo ajettu pätkä ilolasta kohti tuusulanjärveä on minulle tuntematon, mutta eiköhän tuonne vielä kerinne kattelemaan.

----------


## heccu

> Tota lenkkiä minä just perjantaina toivoin, mutta olotila ei sallinut lähteä kampia pyörittelemään. Onko niin heccu että Tuusulajärveä ei voi länsipuolelta mennä muuta kun tietäpitkin? Eikös se Vema joskus jotain kartoitellut? Mutta mitä, sitä en enään muista.
> Niin tässä ajatuksissani jo suunnittelen kaudelle 2012 jotain MTB Järvenpään Grande Touria johon jokainen ajamisen arvoinen polku käytetään hyväksi. Tuo ajettu pätkä ilolasta kohti tuusulanjärveä on minulle tuntematon, mutta eiköhän tuonne vielä kerinne kattelemaan.



tossa on yxi (käytännössä kait toinen) vaihtoehto TJn länsipuolelle:

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...7l25e5fd9t3ch0, tähän saa ympättyä vielä pari polunpätkää lisää.

se toinen lyhyempi vaihtoehto menee talon rappujen eestä, ei viitti porukalla ajaa.

täällä http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/linkki?scale=16000&text=täällä&srs=EPSG%3A3067&  y=6705230&x=388759&lang=fi meni aikoinaan hieno polku Terrisuonkallion yli Kapulasillantielle ja vähän eteenkinpäin mutta viime vuonna se ainakin oli metsätöiden pahasti runtelema.

oisko Vemalla tietoa muista poluista?

edit liimarengasmiehen kramppeihin vois auttaa wichy runsaasti nautittuna ja RAAKANA  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Rautapelto

> Liimarengasmiehen kramppeihin vois auttaa wichy runsaasti nautittuna ja RAAKANA



Sitä menikin kolmisen litraa illan kuluessa... Suurin syy on kyllä varmaankin se ettei ole ajanut kovinkaan paljoa pitkiä lenkkejä vähään aikaan. 
Juu ja rengastuskin vaikuttaa hieman asiaan. Oli kyllä mukavaa kuunnella muiden jutustelua liukkaudesta! Mutamari pitää ja kohottaa kuntoa...

----------


## vema60

> täällä http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/linkki?scale=16000&text=täällä&srs=EPSG%3A3067&  y=6705230&x=388759&lang=fi meni aikoinaan hieno polku Terrisuonkallion yli Kapulasillantielle ja vähän eteenkinpäin mutta viime vuonna se ainakin oli metsätöiden pahasti runtelema.
> oisko Vemalla tietoa muista poluista?



Tota polkua mä viimevuonna kävin vähän raivaamassa, mutta jäi vähän kesken kun piti tulla tänne kotikonnuille raivaamaan näitä polkuja metsätöiden jäljiltä. Ei siihen kovin isoja talkoita tarvis, kun se olis taas ajokunnossa. En tosin tänä vuonna oo käyny edes katsomassa. 
Tuolla Rusutjärven ja hämeentien välissähän menee polkua ja siitä uimarannan risteyksen jälkeen kun siirtyy Hämeentien toiselle puolelle, niin siitä menee polku asuntomessualueelle asti.
 Onks Hecculla mahdollista viikolla aamupäivisin lähtee tarkkailemaan tilannetta?

----------


## heccu

> Tota polkua mä viimevuonna kävin vähän raivaamassa, mutta jäi vähän kesken kun piti tulla tänne kotikonnuille raivaamaan näitä polkuja metsätöiden jäljiltä. Ei siihen kovin isoja talkoita tarvis, kun se olis taas ajokunnossa. En tosin tänä vuonna oo käyny edes katsomassa. 
> Tuolla Rusutjärven ja hämeentien välissähän menee polkua ja siitä uimarannan risteyksen jälkeen kun siirtyy Hämeentien toiselle puolelle, niin siitä menee polku asuntomessualueelle asti.
>  Onks Hecculla mahdollista viikolla aamupäivisin lähtee tarkkailemaan tilannetta?



tällä viikolla olis ke-pe aamupäivästä aikaa lähteä. jos sulle käy niin sano aika ja paikka missä treffataan.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Kiitos Heculle sunnuntain lenkistä. Oli hieno! Ja osoitti jälleen todeksi sen, ettei matka tapa vaan vauhti. 70 kilometrin jälkeen oli vielä virkeä olo ja kaikki paikat kunnossa. No menihän siihen sitten lopun sienenpoimintoineen aikaa 7 tuntia :Hymy: . Ja kuulkaas oli mukava lenkin jälkeen syödä pannussa paistettua herkkutattia, ja jääkaapissa odottaa nyt suolatasapainoa mukavasti korjaava sienisalaatti.

----------


## ertsi

Kristianin emit oli hajonnut kesken kisan, mutta:




> Krstianille kävi huonosta tuuristaan  hyvä tuuri, koska puki juuri ennen lähtö vapaaehtoisena GoPro kameran  haarniskalla päälleen.
> Siitä saimme Kristianille jokaisen pätkän ajan. Kamera tallensi leimauksineen pätkät jälkipolville.
> Melkoisen tarkkaa tasaista ajoa sijalle neljä.



Ja kas näin joku onneton tippui kymmenen parhaan joukosta  :Irvistys:  Täytyy vuoden päästä koittaa strategiaa "aja enemmän, kaatuile vähemmän ja laita lasit päähän ennen ek:lle lähtöä"  :Kieli pitkällä:  Harjoittelustakin saattaisi olla iloa... Hyvät oli skabat, toivottavasti ensi vuonna nähdään enemmän MTB Järvenpääläisiä viivoilla! Mites Rautapelto, tarttuiko hyviä kuvatuksia kennolle?

----------


## vema60

> tällä viikolla olis ke-pe aamupäivästä aikaa lähteä. jos sulle käy niin sano aika ja paikka missä treffataan.



OK keskiviikko ois sit ainoa mahdollinen. Täytyy vielä tunnustella tilannetta. Eiköhän huomiseen mennessä selviä.
Tuollainen reitti siis ois sellainen lyhkäisin versio tuonne Kolistimenmäelle päin. Jos haluaa mahdollisimman paljo polkuja pitkin ajaa.

----------


## juhe

> tossa on yxi (käytännössä kait toinen) vaihtoehto TJn länsipuolelle:
> 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...7l25e5fd9t3ch0, tähän saa ympättyä vielä pari polunpätkää lisää.
> 
> se toinen lyhyempi vaihtoehto menee talon rappujen eestä, ei viitti porukalla ajaa.
> 
> täällä http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/linkki?scale=16000&text=täällä&srs=EPSG%3A3067&  y=6705230&x=388759&lang=fi meni aikoinaan hieno polku Terrisuonkallion yli Kapulasillantielle ja vähän eteenkinpäin mutta viime vuonna se ainakin oli metsätöiden pahasti runtelema.



Mihin noita tämän alueen reittejä on merkkailtu? Hyviä reittejä löytyy, kun vain lähtee ajamaan, mutta vihjeiden perusteella löytää niitä nopeammin. 
Omat pyöräilylenkkini ovat hitaampia ja lyhempia, mutta systemaattisesti kaikki lisäämällä saa joskus polkukattavuutta. Omat reitit olen lisännyt openstreetmappiin (ja löytyvät sitä kautta openmtbmap.org:n kartoista). Paljonko muilla on kiinnostusta lisäillä reittejä esim. tuonne OSM:ään? Kännykän GPS-jälki metsässä on mitä sattuu, mutta parempi sekin kuin ei mitään. Joskus ilmakuvan perusteella saa apuja uran sijainnin tarkistamisessa. Hivenen parempaa jälkeä saa teippaamalla GPS-palikan kypärään  :Vink:  

OSM:ään olen vähintään laittanuit ajettavuuden luokituksen eli http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Mtb:scale

----------


## Antsu

Hei Arto,

vieläkö saunailtaan mahtuu yksi säännöllisen epäsäännöllisesti kimppapyöräilevä?
Aikatauluja rukkasin vaihteeksi niin, että keskiviikko lenkit taas sopisivat.
Eilen kävin "vieraissa" ja polkaisin noin 7 veljen reitin retkeily vauhtisen porukan mukana.
Loisto päivä: 7h 47 km lämpö 2-8 astetta ja aurinko helotti koko päivän.

T Antero

----------


## heccu

> OK keskiviikko ois sit ainoa mahdollinen. Täytyy vielä tunnustella tilannetta. Eiköhän huomiseen mennessä selviä.
> Tuollainen reitti siis ois sellainen lyhkäisin versio tuonne Kolistimenmäelle päin. Jos haluaa mahdollisimman paljo polkuja pitkin ajaa.



millä vehkeellä oot ollu liikenteessä. toi keskinopeus on aika huima nuille poluille  :No huh!: . rakettifillari .

tuolta löytyy vanhoja krossiuria, siitä päässee Kolistimenmäen suuntaan

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...389183&lang=fi

kartasta puuttuu yks uus tie suunnilleen ton merkin eteläpuolelta.

JK tie näkyykin tossa ilmakuvassa eli tien pohjoispää on 130m itään merkistä

http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/k...g=fi&mode=orto

----------


## vema60

Mä oon tutkinu noi kaikki Vanhan Hämeentien eteläpuolen tien pätkät tuolla Orikorven kohdilla. Niistä ei löydy mitään polkuja eteenpäin. Kerran ajoin tonne Monsankujan päähän. Siellä menee jotain uria ja hevospolkuja mutta, mutta en kyllä löytäny mitään sellaista mistä pääsis Rusutjärven suuntaan. Tonne pääsin mihin toi mun aamunen lenkki päätty. Tulin vaan yhen talon pihaan, missä oli aika iso koira irrallaan pihalla. Onneks oli talon väkeä paikalla niin pääsin jatkamaan ilman puremia.
 Katsoin tänään auton mittarista, että tuosta Kapulasillantien päästä tulee noin 2,5 – 3,5km asfalttisiirtymää tonne Rusutjärven poluille. Riippuu vähän siitä mistä kohti siirtyy metsän puolelle. Sielläkin vaan on tehty viime kesänä harvennushakkuita jossai kohti, enkä oo käyny katsomassa kuinka pahaa jälkeä ovat saaneet aikaan.






> millä vehkeellä oot ollu liikenteessä. toi keskinopeus on aika huima nuille poluille . rakettifillari .



 Joo tuolla ST,n asetuksissa pystyy säätämään, ettei ”kontrolloi” alle 5km/h vauhtia. Se on ihan kiva maantielenkillä. Ei tarvi räplää puhelinta jos käy vaikka kahvella välillä. Maastolenkillä se sitten tekee sen, että mitä enemmän tunkkaa, sitä kovempaa vauhtia on ”jäljen” mukaan menty. Mul on ollu vähän surkee ajokesä. Nyt oon 3 lenkkiä ajanu viikon sisään. Sitä ennen edellinen kunnon lenkki oli ennen Juhannusta. Eli ei mun seurassa ainakaan vauhti päätä huimaa.

----------


## vema60

Eli huomenna 9.30 lähtö Vanhankylän koululta (Vanhankylän Koulutie 109). Mennään kartoittamaan länsireittiä. 3h aikaa ja vauhti hidasta tai erittäin hidasta. Kannattaa ainakin mennessä mennä vissiin tietä pitkin. Palatessa kolutaan sitten paikallispolkuja jos jää aikaa. Jos tunnette itsenne vaivauteuneeksi tossa koulun pihalla, niin 500m J.linnaan päin Mustosentien risteys.

----------


## heccu

> Eli huomenna 9.30 lähtö Vanhankylän koululta (Vanhankylän Koulutie 109). Mennään kartoittamaan länsireittiä. 3h aikaa ja vauhti hidasta tai erittäin hidasta. Kannattaa ainakin mennessä mennä vissiin tietä pitkin. Palatessa kolutaan sitten paikallispolkuja jos jää aikaa. Jos tunnette itsenne vaivauteuneeksi tossa koulun pihalla, niin 500m J.linnaan päin Mustosentien risteys.



Mustosentien risteys klo 9.30 ok. JukkaH tulee messiin. mennään tosiaan alku tietä pitkin niin jää enemmän eksyilyaikaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## ARJ

> Mustosentien risteys klo 9.30 ok. JukkaH tulee messiin. mennään tosiaan alku tietä pitkin niin jää enemmän eksyilyaikaa.



Tämä kuulostaa kuule isännät aivan loistavalle. Kartoittakaahan kuule hyvät polut että saadaan reviiri laajenemaan. Nuo teidän "seniorilenkit" on siihen aikaan että ei ole mahdollisuutta hypätä mukaan.

Huomenna normi valopäälenkki. Sain juuri ibiksen iskarin huollosta ja kohta se on paikoillaan.

Pikkujouluun mahtuu vielä mukaan eli kaikki MTB Järvenpääläiset aktiiviset tai vähemmän aktiiviset mukaan.

----------


## TuomasR

> Mihin noita tämän alueen reittejä on merkkailtu? Hyviä reittejä löytyy, kun vain lähtee ajamaan, mutta vihjeiden perusteella löytää niitä nopeammin. 
> Omat pyöräilylenkkini ovat hitaampia ja lyhempia, mutta systemaattisesti kaikki lisäämällä saa joskus polkukattavuutta. Omat reitit olen lisännyt openstreetmappiin (ja löytyvät sitä kautta openmtbmap.org:n kartoista). Paljonko muilla on kiinnostusta lisäillä reittejä esim. tuonne OSM:ään? Kännykän GPS-jälki metsässä on mitä sattuu, mutta parempi sekin kuin ei mitään. Joskus ilmakuvan perusteella saa apuja uran sijainnin tarkistamisessa. Hivenen parempaa jälkeä saa teippaamalla GPS-palikan kypärään  
> 
> OSM:ään olen vähintään laittanuit ajettavuuden luokituksen eli http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Mtb:scale



En tiiä onko reittejä merkkailtu kenenkään toimesta mihinkään. GPS-jäljestä voi arvuutella jotain ja koittaa vähän seurailla niin kuin kirjoititkin. Jos ei voi / halua / viitsi käyttää loputtomasti aikaa kaikkien pusikoiden tutkimiseen, on helpompi käydä porukkalenkillä. Ei toisten perässä ajamalla polkuja heti opi mutta on niitä sen jälkeen hiukan helpompi hakea. Ja vaikka monet täällä ajavat miehekkään mittaisia lenkkejä, eivät kaikki ole yhtä hyvässä kunnossa (kuten minä). Ajamaan vaan.

----------


## heccu

länsipuolen reitti:

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...uc2o0kacer1bbj

tohon alkuun vielä Veman polut ja Kolistimenmäelle saa vielä pienen lisälenkuran.

muailman valloitusta lisää länsisuuntaan:

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...dbokslobh0loj4

tossa viidennen kuvan kohdalla on maanmainio fillarirata jossa on tullut
muutaman kerran käytyä ajamassa. kurvit on kallistettu ja niin jyrkkiä että
tällainen hitaampikin voi naattia vauhdin hurmasta  :Cool: .

8. kuva on taasen tien toisella puolella olevalta käytöstä poistetulta
mikroautoradalta jossa on aivan siloinen hieno asphaltti.

noille radoille vaan aikoja kellottaan.

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Jos lähdetään yhdeksältä niin käy. Tuolla ennusteella laitan nastat alle, vaikka se voi osoittautua liioitteluksi.

----------


## Petterii

Nastat ne on mullakin, kun ne pois jaksa ottaa. Ysi on ok. Tuohon kiekkaan menee noin 1h56min ja matkaa tulee nelisenkymppiä.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Pitäiskö sunnuntaiaamuna alias joulupäivänä vetäistä normilenkki klo 10, kun kerta on sunnuntai ja tämän hetken ennustekin lupaa kelvollista säätä?

----------


## Petterii

Tuota vettä tulee niin prklsti joten mulla menee sisäpyöräilyksi. Huomenna uusi yritys.

----------


## ARJ

*Hyvää Joulua Kaikille MTB Järvenpääläisille.*

Kelit on silleen suotuisat että ajamiset jää nollaan.

Toivomus, että kelit pakastuu ja kelit kuivenee.

T:ARJ

----------


## ertsi

Hyvät Jullet vaan kaikille, joo. Käväisin eilen heti aamusta pakkasen kuivattamilla poluilla. En nyt sanoisi, että oli _ihan_ kuivaa, mutta pyörää ei tarttenut pestä. Sais kyllä talvi jo tulla.

----------


## Rautapelto

Juu, hyvät joulut vaan kaikille. Se on tankkauksen aika...

----------


## Teemu Kalvas

Kävin Nummikrouvilla lukemassa foorumia ja ajoin sitten pari tuntia. Loppua kohti ei edes satanut kovin kovaa. Huomenna yritän kyllä olla poistumatta kotoa lainkaan.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Yöllä on ollut pakkasta ja maasto on riitteen verran kuivempaa. Minä lähden maastoon nautiskelemaan klo 10 maalikaupalta ja testaan ekan kerran tänä "talvena" nastarenkaita. Mukaan muutkin.

----------


## heccu

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...0gl5tje4vr09al

tuli kuitenkin lähdettyä vaikka oli tarkoitus vain tankata joulunpyhät  :Hymy:

----------


## ARJ

No tämä aamu meni makoillessa. Olis näköjään ollut hyvä ajokeli.

En tiedä muuta mutta näin "lajikohtaisena" harjoituksena tuli mieleen että se Veman polun loppuosa siellä aukulla on raivaamatta. Olisko mitään ideaa lähteä sitä huomenna selvittämään risuista. Aamusta tulee vettä, mutta mitä sitte. Vai onko kenelläkään parempaa ajatusta?

Ertsin alkuperäisena ideana on tehdä uudenvuoden ajo. Keleistä ei ole tietoa mutta josko startti olisi jotain vaikka 2200.

----------


## Petterii

> No tämä aamu meni makoillessa. Olis näköjään ollut hyvä ajokeli.



Niin no, joskushan se kankkunen pitää pois nukkua.

----------


## juhe

> tuli kuitenkin lähdettyä vaikka oli tarkoitus vain tankata joulunpyhät



Eihän sitä muuten ole tarvetta tankata.

----------


## ertsi

> Ertsin alkuperäisena ideana on tehdä uudenvuoden ajo. Keleistä ei ole tietoa mutta josko startti olisi jotain vaikka 2200.



Forecan mukaan säät saattaisivat jopa suosia: http://foreca.fi/Finland/Jarvenpaa/details/20111231





> Niin no, joskushan se kankkunen pitää pois nukkua.



Sain lahjaksi pullollisen Cono Sur Pinot Noir -punaviiniä: http://alko.fi/tuotteet/fi/466647 En vielä maistanut, mutta arvaan, että maku on punaviinimäinen.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Mä ainakin olen valmis ajamaan lenkkejä koko viikon mennen jos vain sateessa on taukoja. Aattolenkki on mainio idea. Tänään perinteisellä joulupäivän lenkillä oli vain kaksi vanhaa varista. Heccu jo jakoikin reitin ja kuvat.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Metsissä on nyt paljon hyviä syitä alkaa opetella tukkien ylittämistä. :Hymy:  Huomenna saattaa ennusteen mukaan olla siedettävää säätä tulossa. Olisiko lenkille lähtijöitä?

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Onkohan tästä mitään iloa meille? Gps-laitteiden käyttäjille?
http://www.maanmittauslaitos.fi/tied...otiedot-152012

----------


## juhe

> Onkohan tästä mitään iloa meille? Gps-laitteiden käyttäjille?
> http://www.maanmittauslaitos.fi/tied...otiedot-152012



Saattaa olla ja ilmeisesti aika moni jo nyt miettii miten ne tiedot saa siirrettyä OSM:ään ja sitä kautta näkyy esim. Sports Trackerissä tai muussa vastaavassa softassa. Ehkä kaupallisten karttojenkin taso paranee??

----------


## javal

> Metsissä on nyt paljon hyviä syitä alkaa opetella tukkien ylittämistä. Huomenna saattaa ennusteen mukaan olla siedettävää säätä tulossa. Olisiko lenkille lähtijöitä?



Olen ainakin tulossa lenkille.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Saattaa olla ja ilmeisesti aika moni jo nyt miettii miten ne tiedot saa siirrettyä OSM:ään ja sitä kautta näkyy esim. Sports Trackerissä tai muussa vastaavassa softassa. Ehkä kaupallisten karttojenkin taso paranee??



Garminin myymä suomi pro -maastokartta tai jotakin sinne päin maksaa 200 e / siivu tai 600 e koko maa ja sen ilmoitetaan perustuvan juuri tuohon aineistoon. Miettii, että onkohan sille kohta joku ilmainen vaihtoehto.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Olen ainakin tulossa lenkille.



Hups. Luulin ettei kukaan tule ja ajelen yksin kun täällä on niin hiljaista. Alan vasta pukea vaatteita nyt klo 10.03. Ajan maalikaupan kautta klo 10.35, jos joku sattuu silloin siellä olemaan.

----------


## javal

Ainiin, ei kaikki olekaan töissä. Mä pääsen vasta illalla lenkille. Onkohan silloin enää kukaan lähdössä... Rauhallisesti ajelen, kun joku
flunssa meinannut vaivata....

----------


## Timbe(r)man

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...p7b2vk0iovttdj
Meni tällaiseksi tutkimusretkeksi tämän päivän nautiskelijoiden retki. Tuli sentään ajettua se Heccun näyttämä polku, mukaan lukien viimeinen Jokilaaksontielle viettävä kallio, mitä silloin vähän aikaa sitten vaivalla taluteltiin. Tarkoitus oli edetä Rusutjärveltä etelään, mutta aikahan loppui kesken.
Kaatuneita puita oli, mutta yllättävän vähän. Polut olivat kuivempia kuin kertaakaan syksyllä; kuiva myrskytuuli oli kuivattanut kaiken.
Milloin se perinteinen uudenvuodenlenkki ajetaan?

----------


## ertsi

Perinteinen1) Uuden Vuoden Lenkki ajetaan 31.12.2011 klo 2200 - 1.1.2012 ~0100. Lähtö luonnollisesti Maalikaupalta. Ajellaan pari tuntia päätyen paikkaan X, johon ARJ on roudannut valmiiksi puita ja makkaraa. Paistellaan kyrsät, ammutaan raketit (jos jollain on sellaisia mukana) ja ajellaan kotiin.

Paikka X voisi olla
1) Hiihtomajan metsässä siellä kallion laella oleva notskipaikka
2) Lemmenlaakson notskipaikka
3) Jokumuumikä?

1) Jostainhan perinteen pitää alkaa...

----------


## KODE

> Perinteinen1) Uuden Vuoden Lenkki ajetaan 31.12.2011 klo 2200 - 1.1.2012 ~0100. Lähtö luonnollisesti Maalikaupalta. Ajellaan pari tuntia päätyen paikkaan X, johon ARJ on roudannut valmiiksi puita ja makkaraa. Paistellaan kyrsät, ammutaan raketit (jos jollain on sellaisia mukana) ja ajellaan kotiin.
> 
> Paikka X voisi olla
> 1) Hiihtomajan metsässä siellä kallion laella oleva notskipaikka
> 2) Lemmenlaakson notskipaikka
> 3) Jokumuumikä?
> 
> 1) Jostainhan perinteen pitää alkaa...



Kannatan tota hiihtomajan X paikkaa..

----------


## heccu

onks muuten Sarvikalliolla notskipaikkaa? siellä ei oo tullut käytyä moneen vuoteen. sieltä varmaan näkyis raketit hyvin. Tuomalansuon ja golfkentän kautta sinne.  :Sekaisin: 
ainiin se ei ookkaan Jäkessä.

----------


## ARJ

Mulle käy kaikki vaihtoehdot. Kertokaa vain mihinkä kippaan koivuhalot  :Hymy:  Juu on kuivaa tietysti.
Niin öhöm minä lupasin vain ne polttopuut, jokainen hilatkoon kyrsänsä oman mieltymyksen mukaan.

Ehdottaisin sellaista että olipa se paikka mikä tahansa niin käydään viemässä kamat maastoon ennakkoon. Ne pitää tietysti kätkeä ettei joku muu polta puita ja syö makkataoita parempiin suihin.

----------


## javal

> onks muuten Sarvikalliolla notskipaikkaa?



Ei taida olla virallista. Muistaakseni siinä kalliolla on näkynyt jäänteitä notskista. 

Porukkalenkillä Retzin kanssa kartoitettiin metsätuhot hautausmaalla/pellonkulmassa/lemmenlaaksossa. Muutama
puu ikävästi poluilla.

----------


## Tom1

> Perinteinen1) Uuden Vuoden Lenkki ajetaan 31.12.2011 klo 2200 - 1.1.2012 ~0100. Lähtö luonnollisesti Maalikaupalta. Ajellaan pari tuntia päätyen paikkaan X, johon ARJ on roudannut valmiiksi puita ja makkaraa. Paistellaan kyrsät, ammutaan raketit (jos jollain on sellaisia mukana) ja ajellaan kotiin.
> 
> Paikka X voisi olla
> 1) Hiihtomajan metsässä siellä kallion laella oleva notskipaikka
> 2) Lemmenlaakson notskipaikka
> 3) Jokumuumikä?
> 
> 1) Jostainhan perinteen pitää alkaa...



Kuulostaa pirun hyvälle lenkille  :Leveä hymy:  Harmi vain että oon sopinut muualle meneväni. Käyn sitten ajelemassa 1.1 vuoden 2012 ekan lenkin niin kuin viime vuonna "perinteisesti". Hyvät Uudet vuodet!

----------


## ARJ

Hei maastopyöräilijät, mitenkäs se uudenvuoden ajo?

Jos oikein ymmärsin niin ainakin kode, heccu ja ertsi on lähdössä?
Otetaanko se x paikka makkaranpaistopaikaksi?

Onko vapaaehtosia huomiselle koivuhalkojen roudauskeikalle?

----------


## Petterii

40.5 km/h näytti Garmin.

----------


## Tom1

Hiihtomaja tänään. Kesä tulee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## KODE

> 40.5 km/h näytti Garmin.



Mun alamäkivauhti on ehkä tommonen..

----------


## ertsi

> Olen Koden kanssa samaa mieltä. Miekäläinenkin lähti tässä kolme viikkoa sitten Teneriffalle pyöräilemään, mutta en sitten päässyt Helsinki Vantaata pidemmälle. Olin meinaan sitten tosikippeenä kun 5 päivää meni lasareetissa täysihoidolla. 18.3 jälkeen en ole treenannut pätkääkään. Vieläkin on jälkitautia sen verran päällä että lääkäri kielsi kaiken kouhotuksen. Kyrsii niin vietävästi kuin pientä kuivaa kesäoravaa.
> 
> Perhana kun 40 vuotta meni rikki niin sitten tuntuu että koko terveys romahtaa siihen paikkaan.
> 
> Mutta täältä pohjalta ei ole suunta kuin ylöspäin.
> 
> Älkää kuitenkaan hätääntykö, vanha meno jatkuu vielä tulevana kesänä. Sen lupaan.



Yhtään ei varmasti lohduta, mutta vähän samaa linjaa vedän minäkin. Kolmatta viikkoa pysyttelen poissa pyörän päältä ja vielä taitaa ainakin viikko vierähtää ennen kuin uskallan satulaan nousta. Viime kesää kiusannut tenniskyynärpää valui sitten vasempaan polveen  :Vihainen: 

Ei tässä mitään, enskakauden avaus olisi reilun viikon päästä Salossa, jotta sinne sitten varmaan kuukauden tauon jälkeen kokeilemaan polven kestävyyttä  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Vieroitusoireet ovat kovat, tämä kipale pauhaa luupilla:



  :Nolous:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Täytyy nyt jakaa vielä maastolenkki Mallorcalla. Pieni raapaisu  maastopyöräilyyn vuokrapyörillä ja oppaan kanssa. Pituus oli aika  vaatimaton, 26 km, mutta nousumetrit vähän kovemmat 1080 m. Pitkät  laskut polkuja pitkin olivat mahtavia, mitään sellaista ei täälläpäin  ole. Tätä lenkkiä olisin kyllä mielelläni jatkanut vielä toisen mokoman.  
Tuolla erilaista on se, että polut olivat paljolti täynnä  irrallisia kalkkikiven lohkareita. Siellä myös joutui ajelemaan liian  helpoilla teillä, kuten kuvista näkyy. Kuvissa parhaat polut eivät näy,  kun ei niitä laskiessa joutanut kameraa käyttämään. 
Jaloin tehtyjä  polkuja on vähemmän senkin takia, että lähes kaikki maa on aidattu, eikä  aitojen sisäpuolelle ole menemistä. Patikkapolut taas ovat ehkä  muokkautuneet turhankin helpoiksi.
Eli kyllä toisaalta meillä on täällä Suomessa aika hienot ja monipuoliset polut, vuoret ja mäet vain puuttuvat.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...f8qsalsjst5cb0

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Lumet sulaneet ja ulkona loistosää. Onko täällä palstalla niin hiljaista siksi, että kaikki ovat säätämässä pyöriään huomista  keväistä maastolenkkiä varten? Eli onkos maalikaupalla aamukymmeneltä lähtijöitä?

----------


## ARJ

> Lumet sulaneet ja ulkona loistosää. Onko täällä palstalla niin hiljaista siksi, että kaikki ovat säätämässä pyöriään huomista  keväistä maastolenkkiä varten? Eli onkos maalikaupalla aamukymmeneltä lähtijöitä?



Todennäköisesti juuri näin. Yritän aloittaa treenaamisen kevyesti, joten ehken parin viikon päästä uskaltaudun jopa maastolenkille.
Fillarit ovat huippuiskussa, kuljettaja ei. Tiedoksi että Hi5bikessä on Maxxiksen rengastarjonta nyt parhaimmillaan, myös Ardentteja. Yetin SB66C (C= carbon) rungot on myynnissä jo tänä kesänä (152 mm joustoa, paino rungolla 2,7 kg) tähän kannattaa tutustua.

----------


## Rautapelto

Tästä se kevät lähtee...

----------


## Meridisti

> Yhtään ei varmasti lohduta, mutta vähän samaa linjaa vedän minäkin. Kolmatta viikkoa pysyttelen poissa pyörän päältä ja vielä taitaa ainakin viikko vierähtää ennen kuin uskallan satulaan nousta. Viime kesää kiusannut tenniskyynärpää valui sitten vasempaan polveen 
> 
> Ei tässä mitään, enskakauden avaus olisi reilun viikon päästä Salossa, jotta sinne sitten varmaan kuukauden tauon jälkeen kokeilemaan polven kestävyyttä



Ilmottaudun samaan ryhmään. 19.3 kurkkukipeä, 24.3 kuumetta päälle ... kaksiviikkoa ääni pois, keuhkokuvia, nieluviljelyjä, mm mykoplasmalääkitys. Edelleen puolikuntoinen. Ei tunnu paranevan millään. ..ja 40 tulee vasta parin vuoden päästä täyteen.

----------


## ertsi

^Nyt kyllä joudun hieromaan suolaa haavoihin: kihnutin tänään 40 minuuttia trainerilla, eikä tuntunut missään  :Cool:  Mutta minulla onkin neljään kymppiin - niin iässä kuin keskinopeudessakin - vielä runsaasti matkaa.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Olikos muuten joku aikeissa lähteä Tour de Tampereelle. Mulla olisi vähän haluja lähteä siksikin, että kun juuri olin Mallorcalla Kaupin Kanuunoiden maantiepyörämatkalla, niin porukassa oli mukana iso joukko henkilöitä, jotka ovat Touria järkkäämässä. 

Ja jos säät suosii, niin eikös keskiviikkona huomenna ole vakiolenkki klo 17.30? Yritän ainakin itse päästä paikalle.

----------


## Jukka H

> Ja jos säät suosii, niin eikös keskiviikkona huomenna ole vakiolenkki klo 17.30? Yritän ainakin itse päästä paikalle.




Jep huomiselle. Viime ke:na olin kattelemassa polkusia mut paljon oli vielä nounouta, josko huomisesta saisi maastokauden avauksen siis.
Ennuste lupaa +14 astetta lähtöaikaan :Hymy: . Nyt tunniksi sähläämään.

----------


## KODE

> Olikos muuten joku aikeissa lähteä Tour de Tampereelle. Mulla olisi vähän haluja lähteä siksikin, että kun juuri olin Mallorcalla Kaupin Kanuunoiden maantiepyörämatkalla, niin porukassa oli mukana iso joukko henkilöitä, jotka ovat Touria järkkäämässä. 
> 
> Ja jos säät suosii, niin eikös keskiviikkona huomenna ole vakiolenkki klo 17.30? Yritän ainakin itse päästä paikalle.



Manseen joo lähössä. Milloin se touri olikaan?

----------


## Jukka H

Maastokauden avaus 4 hengen voimin loistokelissä tällai . Tuosta on hyvä jatkaa kohti kesää  :Hymy:

----------


## ARJ

Joskus talvella oli puhetta 650B:stä.

Tässä perusteita uudelle runkokoolle  :Hymy: 

Maailmalta alkaa kilkettä jo löytyä pikkuhiljaa.

Perusraamina voisi olla jopa tämä:http://www.pipedreamcycles.com/shop/sirius-ti/

Hienoa englantilaista käsityötä, titaania ja mikä tärkeintä säädettävät dropoutit joka mahdollistaa raamin myös 26" kiekoille.

Myös kiekkoja löytyy sellaiselta halpisvalmistajalta kuten Enve

Lisää aiheesta http://www.650bpalace.com/

----------


## Meridisti

Huomasin että mulla oli englantilainen käsityö tehnyt pienen mokan. Hope Pro 2 evo etunavan laakerit oli parin ajokerran jälkeen sököt. Ihmettelin asiaa ja huomasin, että navasta puuttu "center tube". Ei ihme ettei kestä jos painaa laakerin keskeltä yhteen. Reklamoin asiasta saksalaisliikkeeseen, josta kiekko ostettu ja nyt he siirsivät ongelman Hopelle Englantiin

http://www.hopetech.com/webtop/modul...ntExploded.pdf

----------


## Rautapelto

Kevät eli hiihtomaja tänään

----------


## KODE

Onko huomen normi lähtö?

----------


## Tom1

Tulossa kympin aikaa maalikaupalle. Huomenna on tulossa loistokeli mennä mettään rymyämään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukka H

Käväisin Nikinmäessä, matkan varrelta löytyi vielä luntakin ja vettä tieteski. 
Huomenna kympiks kaupalle.

----------


## ertsi

Nyt kun krapulakebab on absorboitu voi alkaa suunnittelemaan huomista lenkkiä. Olisiko huomenna aamupäivällä ajelijoita rauhalliselle pari-kolme tuntiselle polventestauslenksulle? Mihinkään kauas en uskalla lähteä, pitää päästä äkkiä kotiin, jos polvi yhtään oireilee... Rautapelto?

----------


## Jukka H

> Nyt kun krapulakebab on absorboitu voi alkaa suunnittelemaan huomista lenkkiä. Olisiko huomenna aamupäivällä ajelijoita rauhalliselle pari-kolme tuntiselle polventestauslenksulle?



Lähdetään juniorin kans aamupäivästä ajelee, meidän vauhti ainaski rauhallinen. Vois kattoo kohtaako kysyntä ja tarjonta?

----------


## Jukka H

Sunnuntain lenkki 5 hengen voimin. Parit teknikaalit mut muuten mukavaa lepposta ajelua ja tekniikka treeniä.
Tuulen kaatamia puita aikaste paljo siellä sun täällä, sama huomio myös eilen aivan eri suunnilla.

----------


## ertsi

> Lähdetään juniorin kans aamupäivästä ajelee, meidän vauhti ainaski rauhallinen. Vois kattoo kohtaako kysyntä ja tarjonta?



Kuulostaa suunnitelman poikaselta. Passaisiko vaikkapa 0900 maalikaupalta?

----------


## Jukka H

Jep. tullaan sinne siksi

----------


## Rautapelto

> Kuulostaa suunnitelman poikaselta. Passaisiko vaikkapa 0900 maalikaupalta?



Mukana!

----------


## Jukka H

Polvi/Junnulenkki X . Hyvää settiä kaikin puolin, ei ihan päästy L-flisbergetille ku mäessä tul väskä. Pikku evästauon jälkeen ajeltiin klv:tä kotio.
RP ja Timbe jatko vielä etiäpäin. Näkipä Junnu mihkä/mistä pyörällä voi päästä kun Ertsi testaili polvea. Ei sunkaan se pahasti sattunu kun vähän ennen meitä läksit pois? "ihan hullu" oli kommentti kun kotiapäin ajeltiin ja muisteltiin Haariksen maston alamäen tukin ylitystä täydestä vauhdista A`la Ertsi :Kieli pitkällä: . 
40 km tuli meille ja arvosana Juniorille täys 10. Kiitokset vaan ryhmä Rämälle

----------


## ertsi

Ei se pahasti satu, juilii sillai niin kuin tenniskyynärpääkin... Samasta vaivasta lääkärin mukaan kyse, eli taitaa jäädä kesän lenkit tunnin pituisiksi rypistyksiksi - tenniskyynärpää vaivasi vuoden verran.

Juniori ajoi kyllä todella hyvin!

----------


## Petterii

Komea on kyllä lenkki juniorille!

----------


## ARJ

> Polvi/Junnulenkki X . Hyvää settiä kaikin puolin, ei ihan päästy L-flisbergetille ku mäessä tul väskä. Pikku evästauon jälkeen ajeltiin klv:tä kotio.
> RP ja Timbe jatko vielä etiäpäin. Näkipä Junnu mihkä/mistä pyörällä voi päästä kun Ertsi testaili polvea. Ei sunkaan se pahasti sattunu kun vähän ennen meitä läksit pois? "ihan hullu" oli kommentti kun kotiapäin ajeltiin ja muisteltiin Haariksen maston alamäen tukin ylitystä täydestä vauhdista A`la Ertsi. 
> 40 km tuli meille ja arvosana Juniorille täys 10. Kiitokset vaan ryhmä Rämälle



Loistava lenkki on kyllä ollut. Hienoa että uusia maastopyöräilyn harrastajia on lähtenyt mukaan.

Ihan näin varovasti kyselen että onko keskiviikkona vakiolenkille lähtijöitä? Jos Hekku tai JukkH on mestoilla niin olisiko mitään ideaa ajaa  "jokelan" lenkki ilman porvoontien ylitystä elihttp://connect.garmin.com/activity/132350034. Tämä pätkä pitäisi saada vielä kartoitettua niin että sen voi yhdistellä vaikka tuusulanjärven maastokierrokseen. Suunnittelen tässä paraikaa Landbon (sipoonkorpi) itäpuolta josko sieltä saisi kesän mittaan kartoitetua lisälenkkiä. Kyllä tulee mahtava lenkki kun Nummenkylästä suuntaa kohti Jokelaa ja Jokelasta lähtee ruuttaamaan kohti Vuosaarta. Niin ja tietty pienen lisälenksun jälkeen taas Nummenkylään. Tuskin mitään suurta yleisöryntäystä tälle lenkille ei tule, mutta ainakin pari tyyppiä tiedän jotka voisi olla kiinnostuneita.

----------


## javal

> Sopisko aikainen lounas, ja maalikaupalla kello 11.30?
> Rauhallista retkeilyä kolmisen tuntia.



Sopii, nähdään kaupalla !

----------


## Tom1

> Messilä (Finnlandia) on 19.8



Tulossa ollaan dt_ kanssa. Autoon mahtuu vielä yksi + pyörä, joko takaronttii tai sit katolla jos löytyy jostain teline lainaan  :Leveä hymy:  Huomenna lenkille!

----------


## Fourtour

Oikein mainio lenkki tehtiin tänään Javal:n kanssa. Suhteellisen rauhallisestikin maltettiin ajaa, vaikka hiljempaakin olisi päässyt:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...5bqbi7iv8ora6m

Keskisyke jäi kuitenkin tavoitetasolle, ja mukavaa oli - Olympiahengessä käytiin yhden olympiakasarmin sisälläkin.

----------


## KODE

Taitaa jäädä Finlandia väliin. Nyt sellainen flunssa päällä. Jos halukkaita kuntoluokkaan, niin osallistuminen myynnissä puoleen hintaan..

----------


## heccu

kympin porukkalenkillä käytiin vähän samalla suunnalla pyörimässä kuin Fourtour ja javal eilen.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...to8o2o3bqb4290

----------


## Meridisti

oliko kellään ylimääräisiä 29" maasturin kumeja nurkissa? Kriitterejä ei ole tähän lähtöön muuta kuin että mahdollisimman halvat.

----------


## Petterii

On mulla Kendan Nevagalit 2.1" vaijerimallia. Saa kunhan tulee hakemaan Nummenkylästä.

----------


## Meridisti

...nyt kun muutamat ovat kaipailleet retkille suunnistustaitoisia kavereita mukaan niin 8.9 olisi mahdollisuus tulla harjoittelemaan MTBO kansallisten yhteydessä oleviin kuntopyöräsuunnistuksiin.
Avoin kansallinen pyöräsuunnistuskilpailu ja -kuntorastit järjestetään Tuusulassa 8.9.2012 ja kuntoradalle menijät pääsevät 10:30-13:00 välisenä aikana radalle. Kuntoradalle voi mennä porukassakin joten jos ei yksin usko suoriutuvansa voi mennä porukassa. Samalla saa tehtyä lenkin ja saattaa löytää jonkun uuden polunkin. Emittejä (ajanottokapula) ja karttatelineitä saa vuokralle joten sekään ei ole este.

Lisää tietoa löytyy: http://www.tvv.fi/85

Ihan vaan tiedoksi että en vie turhaan pyörällä rasteja metsään  :Vink:

----------


## ARJ

> Taitaa jäädä Finlandia väliin. Nyt sellainen flunssa päällä. Jos halukkaita kuntoluokkaan, niin osallistuminen myynnissä puoleen hintaan..



Perhana, minulla on sama tauti. Alko torstain ja perjantain välisenä yönä. Räkätauti. Finlandia jää väliin, mutta katsotaan nyt rauhassa huomisaamuun. Yksi vaihtoehto on tietysti lähteä finlandiaan mutta otan mukaan vain kameran ja menen puskiin kökkimään hirvikärpästen ja muiden sontiaisten seuraksi.

Terveiset kaikille Olympialaisista Haddleig Farmilta. Olimme siellä tyttäreni kanssa tutustumassa meininkiin. Paljon on kuvamateriaalia ja videota tapahtumasta, mutta palataan siihen joskus myöhemmin.
Pakko on kuitenkin kertoa se mitä ette ole televisiosta nähneet  :Hymy: . Kisa-alueella oli tietenkin oheisohjelmaa eli trialia. Loistava show jossa oli maailman luokan kikkailijoita esittämässä taitojaan. Pääsin ihan lähietäisyydelle kamerakalustoni kanssa ja fiilis oli aivan uskomaton loistavasti juonnettu ohjelma ja musiikki pauhasi. 
Kisarata oli ihan tekemällä tehty hienoon nummimaisemaan. Se mäki missä rata kiemurteli oli ainut koko rannikolla. Radan pohja oli varmaan tärytetty kivikovaksi ja pinnalla oli kevyt sepelikerros.

----------


## ertsi

Onkos kukaan harkinnut lähtevänsä enskailemaan Hyvinkäälle sunnuntaina?
Kilpailukutsu: http://www.hypy.fi/KILPAILUKUTSU_x
Fjöörym: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...8-Hyvink%E4%E4

Mun kyytiin mahtuu yksi kuski kamppeineen. Jos lähden, päätän varmaksi vasta lähempänä viikonloppua...

Ps.
ARJ: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/

----------


## Rautapelto

> Onkos kukaan harkinnut lähtevänsä enskailemaan Hyvinkäälle sunnuntaina?



Jos ei rautakauppias tuo työpaikalle sataakahtakymmentämetriä putkea joka pitäis muuttaa kaksiksi portaiksi niin olen lähdössä... Eli joo ellei tosiaan tule estettä.

----------


## Marcolli

> Onkos kukaan harkinnut lähtevänsä enskailemaan Hyvinkäälle sunnuntaina?
> Kilpailukutsu: http://www.hypy.fi/KILPAILUKUTSU_x
> Fjöörym: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...8-Hyvink%E4%E4
> Torstaina kait olis opastettu rataan tutustuminen. Ootteko lähdössä?
> 
> Mun kyytiin mahtuu yksi kuski kamppeineen. Jos lähden, päätän varmaksi vasta lähempänä viikonloppua...
> 
> Ps.
> ARJ: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/

----------


## Palis79

Onkos tänään kukaan tulossa maalikaupalle 17.30?

----------


## Rautapelto

> Onkos tänään kukaan tulossa maalikaupalle 17.30?



Jos ei paljoa sada

@Marcolli: En torstaina pääse niitä pätkiä katsomaan on muuta hommaa

----------


## Rautapelto

> Jos ei paljoa sada



Laatikko levällään duunissa, joutuu passaamaan :Irvistys:

----------


## Palis79

^ ok. Käyn kuitenkin kuikuilemassa kaupalla

----------


## javal

> ^ ok. Käyn kuitenkin kuikuilemassa kaupalla



mä oo ainakin tulosssa. ^ tuos etuterassilla pinnoja kiristän, aja siitä kautta

----------


## ARJ

Hienoa sain vihdoin ja viimein kunnollisen nettiyhteyden toimimaan. Kiitos Saunalahti oot mailman paskin nettiyritys minkä tiedän :Vihainen:  :Vihainen: .

Oikeesti suuret kiitokset Fourtourille. Jebu se pelaa ja ihan heittämällä  :Hymy: 

Eilen oli loistolenkki, meinasi vanha räkätautinen kone hieman yskiä, mutta hyvin jaksettiin.
Palis rohkeasti mukaan myös jatkossa niin saadaan uutta porukkaa maastolenkeille. Otetaan iisimmin ja pidennetään lenkkiä

Olisiko kukaan kiinnostunut pikkuisesta sipoonkorpi ajelusta. LA/SU sellanen mukava kolomonen muttei nelosta?

----------


## TuomasR

> Olisiko kukaan kiinnostunut pikkuisesta sipoonkorpi ajelusta. LA/SU sellanen mukava kolomonen muttei nelosta?



Olis kiinnostusta. Pahus vaan kun tää viikonloppu on jo myyty. Jos ajelu sattuu toteutumaan ensi viikon viikonloppuna, olisin todennäköisesti tulossa  :Hymy:

----------


## ertsi

> Olisiko kukaan kiinnostunut pikkuisesta sipoonkorpi ajelusta. LA/SU sellanen mukava kolomonen muttei nelosta?



Mikäs tämän kanssa olisi tarkempi suunnitelma? Saattaa jäädä huominen enska väliin kun ei kerkiä ilmaamaan satulatolppaa ja kun ei taida jaksaa eikä yksin viitti lähteä ja kun toi sinkulakin kaipais ulkoilutusta ja...

----------


## Rautapelto

> Saattaa jäädä huominen enska väliin kun...



Juu, ei tullu muita esteitä mut on olkapää aika tattis. Pitää aamulla kuulostella uskaltaisko sitä lenkille kuitenkin?

Olikose Arto se S-korpi vielä suunnitelmissa?

----------


## ARJ

> Mikäs tämän kanssa olisi tarkempi suunnitelma? Saattaa jäädä huominen enska väliin kun ei kerkiä ilmaamaan satulatolppaa ja kun ei taida jaksaa eikä yksin viitti lähteä ja kun toi sinkulakin kaipais ulkoilutusta ja...



No tämän suunnittelin seuraavasti: Lähtö 6järven parkkipaikalta kello: 930. Tietysti sinne voisi ajaakkin fillarilla, mutta itse skorpikierros jäisi torsoksi. Skorven polkuja ristiin rastiin ilman suurempia suunnitelmia kolmetuntia. Maastot ovat mukavat mutta vaativat. Lenkki ei ihan ole suunniteltu sellaiselle *maastokuskille* joa äskettain on siirtynyt maastopyöräilyn pariin. Maantiekuskeista ja muista marjanpoimijoista nyt puhumattakaan (no tämä nyt oli tämmöinen kevennys tämä :Leveä hymy: ).

----------


## Rautapelto

> Lenkki ei ihan ole suunniteltu sellaiselle *maastokuskille* joa äskettain on siirtynyt maastopyöräilyn pariin.



Uskaltaakohan sitä sitte lähteä ollenkaan  :Vink:

----------


## Petterii

> Maantiekuskeista ja muista marjanpoimijoista nyt puhumattakaan (no tämä nyt oli tämmöinen kevennys tämä).



No höh. Mennään sitten maantielle, kun ei oo marjamettäänkään lähtijöitä.

----------


## Palis79

> ja kun toi sinkulakin kaipais ulkoilutusta ja...




Ja kohta on taas polvet solmussa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ertsi

Mites skorvenreissu, onkos sinne nyt sitten lähtijöitä? Järkkäilläänkö kimppakyytejä vai kuljetaanko kapitalistisesti kukin omalla autollaan? Millasella fillarilla ARJ on lähdössä, eli otanko RIPin vai RIGin? Häh?

----------


## ARJ

> Mites skorvenreissu, onkos sinne nyt sitten lähtijöitä? Järkkäilläänkö kimppakyytejä vai kuljetaanko kapitalistisesti kukin omalla autollaan? Millasella fillarilla ARJ on lähdössä, eli otanko RIPin vai RIGin? Häh?



Minun kyytiin mahtuu yksi minun lisäksi kun sompaillaan.
Kyllä meinasin naatiskella Ibiksellä.

----------


## Rautapelto

Mulle käy kyyti/kuljettaminen molemmat. Toki on vaan kahden hengen auto.

----------


## ertsi

Minäkin voin kyyditä tai kyydittää. Logistisesti olisi varmaan ketterintä, että kulkisimme Rautapellon kanssa samalla kyydillä. Kumman autoon paremmin mahdutaan?

----------


## Rautapelto

Niinhän se meni kuten naureskeltiin, jossei lenkille pysty niin saikkuahan se tarkottaa  :Irvistys:  Se on sitte leffojen katselua loppuviikko

----------


## Fourtour

Tulossa olen jollei juhlinta ala kovin aamusta. Vaimo antaa paremmin illemmalla - luvan...

----------


## kasari

Juu pikkujouluun tahtoo kans, ehottomasti

----------


## Palis79

Täältä myös alustava ilmoittautuminen. Varmistan vielä töistä, että kyseinen vkl on varmasti vapaa.

----------


## ertsi

Hei,

Kiitos kiinnostuksestanne ravintolaamme kohtaan. Valitettavasti saunatilat
ovat varattuna tuona kyseisenä ajankohtana. Arkisin meillä olisi vielä
saunavuoroja vapaana. Tiistaista torstaihin saunan tilavuokra on 150
euroa/3h ja hintaan sisältyy palju ja pyyhkeet. Perjantaisin ja
lauantaisin saunan vuokra on 250 euroa paljuineen. Valitettavasti omia
juomia saunalle ei saa tuoda, koska kyseessä on anniskelualue.
(alkoholilainsäädäntö) Vastaan mielelläni lisäkysysymyksiin.

---

No enpä ole varsinaisesti yllättynyt... Se siitä sitten, vai otetaanko itsenäisyyspäivän aatto?

----------


## Timbe(r)man

^Voisiko se olla joku arki-ilta sillä ajatuksella, ettei siellä ole pakko riekkua yli puolenyön, jos seuraava päivä on ihan normipäivä.

----------


## Palis79

> ^Voisiko se olla joku arki-ilta sillä ajatuksella, ettei siellä ole pakko riekkua yli puolenyön, jos seuraava päivä on ihan normipäivä.



Samaa mieltä! Itsenäisyyspäivän aattokin käy.

----------


## Tom1

> Samaa mieltä! Itsenäisyyspäivän aattokin käy.



Sopii mulle myös. Onnistuin jopa saamaan (ruinaamaan) välipäivänkin vapaaksi töistä.

----------


## ertsi

Kyselin tuota itsenäisyyspäivän aattoa. Veikkaan, että on jo varattu, mutta kahtotaan mitä vastaavat. Arkea vasten ryyppäämistä karsastan, vaikka olisikin normipäivä.

----------


## Palis79

Terse! Olen menossa maastoon puolenpäivän kantturoilla. Jos nyt joku muukin on vapailla/jouten, niin seuraan mahtuu.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Sää on tällä hetkellä aivan loistava. Onkos kukaan tulossa iltalenkille 17.30?
Itse lähden sinne.

----------


## Palis79

Polut on sitten mainiossa kunnossa ajaa. Maa on jo sen verran kohmeessa, että ei tarvinnut joka savikossa mennä napoja myöten.

----------


## javal

> Sää on tällä hetkellä aivan loistava. Onkos kukaan tulossa iltalenkille 17.30?
> Itse lähden sinne.



olen tulossa

----------


## heccu

> Polut on sitten mainiossa kunnossa ajaa. Maa on jo sen verran kohmeessa, että ei tarvinnut joka savikossa mennä napoja myöten.



yllä oleva piti paikkansa, oli hieno keli ajella http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...4lomhucsd51e19

en sitten selvinnyt tästäkään vuodesta ilman OTBtä  :Irvistys: , onneksi ei käynyt kuinkaan  :Hymy: .

----------


## ertsi

> Kyselin tuota itsenäisyyspäivän aattoa. Veikkaan, että on jo varattu, mutta kahtotaan mitä vastaavat. Arkea vasten ryyppäämistä karsastan, vaikka olisikin normipäivä.



No kuinka ollakaan, varattuhan se. Ideoita?

----------


## ARJ

> No kuinka ollakaan, varattuhan se. Ideoita?



Ideoita löytyy joka lähtöön. Täsä olisi yksi http://www.onnela.com/index.php?node_id=16630

----------


## TuomasR

Tarjosiko Huili jotain vaihtoehtoista päivää? Zapata olis kans kylillä ja vähän syrjemmällä ARJ:n mainitsema Onnela tai Vanhankylänniemi http://www.vanhankylanniemi.fi/saunat.html.fi. Viime vuoden kössihallin tilatkaan eivät missään nimessä olleet huonot.

----------


## ertsi

Arki-iltoja olisi kuulemma vapaana (sen tarkemmin määrittelemättä). Minulle ne eivät käytännössä oikein sovi, mutta voin tietenkin paikan varata ja leipäkoneen paikalle saattaa, jos täällä joku arki-ilta päätetään ottaa.

----------


## kasari

Pikkujoulusaunonta olis tietty kova sana, mut hiekka valuu tiimalasissa.Plan-B, ettei homma menis reisille niin lainaus Artolta 11.11.2012 klo 20.27

 "Järjestetäänkö pikku kinkerit ilaman saunaa johinkin soittoruokalaan kunnon sapuskat vähän drinksua ja spekulointia jne.."

Tähän ei paljo varailuja tarvi, päivämäärä lukkoon vaan. 15.12?

----------


## ARJ

> Pikkujoulusaunonta olis tietty kova sana, mut hiekka valuu tiimalasissa.Plan-B, ettei homma menis reisille niin lainaus Artolta 11.11.2012 klo 20.27
> 
>  "Järjestetäänkö pikku kinkerit ilaman saunaa johinkin soittoruokalaan kunnon sapuskat vähän drinksua ja spekulointia jne.."
> 
> Tähän ei paljo varailuja tarvi, päivämäärä lukkoon vaan. 15.12?



Tämähän kuulostaa aivan loistavalle idealle. Todella pätevä ja toimiva konsepti, yksinkertainenkin kuten idean isäkin. 
15.12. on hyvä. Arki iltaisin ei kerkee. Ensiviikolla saa olla töissä myös 6.12.
Paikan ei tarvitse olla sidottu Järvenpäähän. Mittari vain alle niin sillä pääsee vaikka minne.

----------


## TuomasR

Onko porukkaa tulossa vakioaikaan? Tänään ajoin ihan vähän poluilla ja ainakin Ainolan juurakko oli ihan ajettavissa. Noh, vähemmälläkin lumella olisi pärjännyt mutta varmaankin suojaisat paikat ovat hyvässä kunnossa.

15.12 on varmaankin paras vaihtoehto. Pitäisikö ajella joku lenkki sitä ennen?

----------


## Palis79

> Onko porukkaa tulossa vakioaikaan? Tänään ajoin ihan vähän poluilla ja ainakin Ainolan juurakko oli ihan ajettavissa. Noh, vähemmälläkin lumella olisi pärjännyt mutta varmaankin suojaisat paikat ovat hyvässä kunnossa.?



Jos vaan pakkanen pysyy kohtuulisena, niin olen tulossa.
kävin myös itse ajelemassa iltapäivällä ja ainakin radanvarsi, hautuumaa ja dirtin viereisen metsän polut oli jotenkin ajettavissa

----------


## ARJ

Keli on kuiva ja maa jäässä. Pakkanen näyttää vielä kohtuulliselle. Kahden viikon räkätautijakson jälkeen lähden parituntiselle ulkoilulenkille, vakioaikaan maalikaupalta.

----------


## Palis79

Olipa raskaahko keli. Jaloissa tuntuu, kuin olisi pitemmänkin lenkin vetänyt.

PS. TuomasR, laitoin sulle yv:tä

----------


## Jukka H

Päivitys varmaan paikallaan. Elikkäs jos listalla jo olevilla muutoksia tai haluaa nro:n pois sieltä tms. niin yv:tä. Jos taas listalle haluaa niin laittakaa yv:nä etunimi ja numero, lähetän sit päivitetyn listan kaikille ao henkilöille yv:nä.Ens perjantaihin aikaa.  Raskaat polut oli tänään kyllä.

----------


## ARJ

Olihan raskasta "perusvääntöä". Oli pakko luovuttaa, kun kahden viikon pienen sairastelun jälkeen ei kroppa taipunut lumisille poluille.

Mitenkäs se pikkujoulu, mennäänkö vapaalla ohjelmalla? 15.12 ? Viikonloput käy vähiin.
Ehdotus. Ensin pikku spekulointilenkki pappaXC:tä renolla meiningillä jonka jälkeen kokkoontuminen kokoontumispaikkaan joka päätetään tietysti lenkillä. Tai sitten toinen vaihtoehto että ertsi kertoo mitä tehdään ja mihinkä aikaan.

----------


## ertsi

> Olihan raskasta "perusvääntöä". Oli pakko luovuttaa, kun kahden viikon pienen sairastelun jälkeen ei kroppa taipunut lumisille poluille.
> 
> Mitenkäs se pikkujoulu, mennäänkö vapaalla ohjelmalla? 15.12 ? Viikonloput käy vähiin.
> Ehdotus. Ensin pikku spekulointilenkki pappaXC:tä renolla meiningillä jonka jälkeen kokkoontuminen kokoontumispaikkaan joka päätetään tietysti lenkillä. Tai sitten toinen vaihtoehto että ertsi kertoo mitä tehdään ja mihinkä aikaan.



Tommosta perus vääntöä tarttui mittariin: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/248567185 Raskas keli kyllä. Täytyy etsiä rigiin 19- tai 20-piikkinen taakse, ei heikko reisi muuten jaksa.

Eiköhän toi 15.12 ole vähän niinkuin päätetty. Yo. ehdotus sopii minulle. Tietysti voisi olla fiksua ilmoittaa kokoontumispaikkaan etukäteen, että tulossa ollaan, niin osaavat varoittaa muita asiakkaita ajoissa. Mutta milloinkas me mitään fiksua oltaisiin tehty  :Sekaisin:

----------


## javal

> Olihan raskasta "perusvääntöä". Oli pakko luovuttaa, kun kahden viikon pienen sairastelun jälkeen ei kroppa taipunut lumisille poluille.



itellä meni aamu tuos annankulman laskettelukeskuksessa, mutta yhden kieppeillä kävin aamuporukan jälkiä seurailemassa. Olihan vaikea ajaa
kun joku oli kiemurrellut poluilla   :Leveä hymy:  No täytyy sanoa, ettei itelläkään ollu helppoa, raskasta tosiaan oli !

----------


## Palis79

Hello!

Sain puhelun Joulupukin kätyriltä tuolta savonmualta, jossa ruvettiin ehdottelemaan jotain ihmeen i-patia pukinkonttiin. Minä kun en niistä juuri perusta, niin ehdotinkin, että miten olisi uudet pyöräilykengät talvikäyttöön. Ehdotus sai vihreää. Eli mitkä olisi hyvät ja lämpimät kengät? Tekeekö esmes shimanon mt91:llä mitään, vai onko jollain muulla merkillä parempia? Varmaankaan "tilaa ulkomailta" korttia en tässä vaiheessa käytä, vaan kengät pitäisi saada ihan kotimaasta. Kiitoksia jo näin etukäteen.

----------


## kasari

> Hello!
> 
> Sain puhelun Joulupukin kätyriltä tuolta savonmualta, jossa ruvettiin ehdottelemaan jotain ihmeen i-patia pukinkonttiin. Minä kun en niistä juuri perusta, niin ehdotinkin, että miten olisi uudet pyöräilykengät talvikäyttöön. Ehdotus sai vihreää. Eli mitkä olisi hyvät ja lämpimät kengät? Tekeekö esmes shimanon mt91:llä mitään, vai onko jollain muulla merkillä parempia? Varmaankaan "tilaa ulkomailta" korttia en tässä vaiheessa käytä, vaan kengät pitäisi saada ihan kotimaasta. Kiitoksia jo näin etukäteen.



Roselta ostamani Northwave arctikit on kyllä ihan hyvät. Mutta vastaan siksi että työkaveri oli lauantaina käyny hakeen chebiciltä ylivuotiset shimanon goretexit
satasella. sinne siis. Ei ollu Vesa saanu uusia spessun defrostereita vieläkään joita itsekin ensin odottelin...

----------


## Palis79

> Roselta ostamani Northwave arctikit on kyllä ihan hyvät. Mutta vastaan siksi että työkaveri oli lauantaina käyny hakeen chebiciltä ylivuotiset shimanon goretexit
> satasella. sinne siis. Ei ollu Vesa saanu uusia spessun defrostereita vieläkään joita itsekin ensin odottelin...



Satanen ei kyllä kuulosta pahalta. Pitänee käydä vierailulla Mr.Rautun putkassa.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Varastoa siivotessa löytyi tarpeettomana 4 kpl 29" sisureita. Jos jollekkin on näille käyttöä niin noutamalla saa. Sitten siellä oli yks S-Works Epicci m-kokoinen, josta voin luopua, jos sopiva kompensaatio keksitään.



Tämä lienee se ykköspyöräsi, mistä sanoin jo pari vuotta sitten, että sitten kun myyt, saattaisin kiinnostua. Onko se 29? Voi tosin olla että tässä välillä kiinnostukseni on siirtynyt toisenlaisiin pyöriin, mutta voisithan esittää hintapyynnön vaikka yksityisviestinä, jos haluat myydä.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Lumikenkäkelit ainakin kohillaan joten sitä huomenna ap:stä jonkun aikaa jossakin. Mount kelliksellä saa 2-3h kulumaan ainakin kallioiden reunat kierrellen.
> Muita ideoita/lähtijöitä?



Onko se kohillaan, jos on suojalunta, joka tarttuu kenkiin? No, minä olisin kuitenkin kiinnostunut. Aika- ja tapaamispaikka?

----------


## ertsi

> Lumikenkäkelit ainakin kohillaan joten sitä huomenna ap:stä jonkun aikaa jossakin. Mount kelliksellä saa 2-3h kulumaan ainakin kallioiden reunat kierrellen.
> Muita ideoita/lähtijöitä?



\o_ Hep! Itse olin ajatellut Hiihtomajan kepeästi kumpuilevaa maastoa, mutta kokemusta ei ole kummastakaan. Tommosta kakspuol-kolmetuntista lompsottelua olin huomiselle kaavaillut ja voin hyvin liikahtaa lähtöpaikalle autolla.

Tänään jääkin kiipeilyt väliin, mutta viikko sitten kävin kiikuttamassa vaimoa. Ja sehän tietenkin innostui ja rupesi jo suunnittelemaan varmistuskurssille osallistumista  :Leveä hymy:  Hyvä niin, koska kesällä mennään tänne. Ja ettei ihan offtopiciksi menisi: http://www.whereisasturias.com/?p=3209 Olen syntynyt väärään maahan  :Irvistys:

----------


## Petterii

> Tämä lienee se ykköspyöräsi, mistä sanoin jo pari vuotta sitten, että sitten kun myyt, saattaisin kiinnostua. Onko se 29? Voi tosin olla että tässä välillä kiinnostukseni on siirtynyt toisenlaisiin pyöriin, mutta voisithan esittää hintapyynnön vaikka yksityisviestinä, jos haluat myydä.



Juuri sehän se on, mutta sullahan on jo Epicci joka on 95% samanlainen.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukka H

> Onko se kohillaan, jos on suojalunta, joka tarttuu kenkiin? No, minä olisin kuitenkin kiinnostunut. Aika- ja tapaamispaikka?







> \o_ Hep! Itse olin ajatellut Hiihtomajan kepeästi kumpuilevaa maastoa, mutta kokemusta ei ole kummastakaan. Tommosta kakspuol-kolmetuntista lompsottelua olin huomiselle kaavaillut ja voin hyvin liikahtaa lähtöpaikalle autolla.



Mullekin sama siellä taikka täällä, oisko aika joku 10? Jos tänne ,niin auton saa vaik meille,taikka Suotien päähän. Jos sinne niin auton saa hiihtomajalle ainaskin.
Molempi parempi.

----------


## ertsi

^ Mulle on ihan sama missä, kunhan pidetään tahti reippaahkona ja vähän löytyy korkeuserojakin mielen ja sykkeen virkistykseksi. Mutta siis peekoona tietenkin. Oisko sitten teiltä (osoite?) 1000? 0900:kin voisi onnistua.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> ^ Mulle on ihan sama missä, kunhan pidetään tahti reippaahkona ja vähän löytyy korkeuserojakin mielen ja sykkeen virkistykseksi. Mutta siis peekoona tietenkin. Oisko sitten teiltä (osoite?) 1000? 0900:kin voisi onnistua.



Tulisin mukaan yrittämään ja olisin klo 10 kannalla. Mennään vaan Kellikselle, hiihtomaja on liian tuttua. Suotien pää Mäntsälässä löytyi kartalta, eli sielläkö tapaaminen? Taidan tulla omalla autolla siltä varalta, että kunto ei kestäkään nuorten menoa.

----------


## Jukka H

Näyttää siltä että Suotien päässä 1000. Ok?. Meillekin saa toki tulla, siirtymä/alkulämpö n.15min Suotielle. Yvnä tai helistimellä osoitteen voin laitella.

Voihan sitä lähtee meiltä 930, josta 10:ksi Suotien suuntaan kuis vaan sopii

----------


## ertsi

Suotien pää kympiltä on hyvä. Muksulla on korvatulehdus. Ihan ok toi ollut, mutta voi olla, että tilanne muuttuu ja aamulla nukuttaa pitkään...

----------


## Jukka H

Siellä nähdään.

----------


## TuomasR

> Tulisin mukaan yrittämään ja olisin klo 10 kannalla. Mennään vaan Kellikselle, hiihtomaja on liian tuttua. Suotien pää Mäntsälässä löytyi kartalta, eli sielläkö tapaaminen? Taidan tulla omalla autolla siltä varalta, että kunto ei kestäkään nuorten menoa.



Saiskos Timber kyydin aamulla lompsottelemaan? Mä voin kävellä sun luo tai sitten koukkaisit tästä kautta.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Saiskos Timber kyydin aamulla lompsottelemaan? Mä voin kävellä sun luo tai sitten koukkaisit tästä kautta.



Ilman muuta, haen sut klo 9.40. Jos olen myöhässä niin sittenhän voit kävellä tänne hätyyttelemään mua.

----------


## TuomasR

Näin tehdään, hyvä!

----------


## Jukka H

ST takkuaa eikä löydä läh. harjoitusta, laitellaan myöh. data&foto.
Reilu 3h tuli möyrittyä kallioita kierrellen, lasku-nousu ja droppipaikat koluten, hiekkakuoppakin käyden ja suomaisemaakin katsellen.
Mukavaa ja raskasta, lumi aavistuksen liian lämmintä ultimaattiseen lompsimiseen mutta oli sitä ainakin riittävästi.
Kiitoksia seurasta ryhmä rämälle.

No nyt tosiaan toimii ST. Mount Kelliksen lompsimiset.

----------


## heccu

> ST takkuaa eikä löydä läh. harjoitusta, laitellaan myöh. data&foto.



STn reistailu vkonloppuisin on ollut parin viime kkn aikana jo sääntö.  pahimmillaan on mennyt tiistaihin asti mutta nyt alkaa toimia varmaan jo tänä iltana.

kävin illansuulenkillä kelvejä ja pikkuteitä ajellen.  yllätys oli suuri kun Kervon htmaalla vilkaisin kylälle menevää polkua joka oli täysin ajokunnossa. 
muita polkuja en kerinnyt ajella kun pimeys laskeutui ja oli vain kelvivalo mukana.  voisi olettaa että enemmän liikutut polut on jo huomisesta alkaen
hyvässä ajokunnossa jos pakastaa.  eli eikun iltalenkkeilemään.

jk  lumikenkiä oli tänään liikkeellä ainakin kahden merkkisiä.  tuliko jotain konkreettisia eroja ilmi kenkien välillä tässä kelissä?

jk 2  joku tuli täpärillä vastaan Kaskelantiellä.  nyt näyttää ST jo toimivan.

----------


## Jukka H

^Morphoihin ainakin tarrasi lumi hyvin kiinni- sen jo tiesinkin. Tsl:iin liekö yhtä hyvin tai vähemmän- pohja vähän pienempi/avonaisempi/sileämpi.
Salomonit oli Tuomaksella- vielä pienemmät ,kanssa avonaisemmat,kärki tosi kaareva ja sileä. Tais jonkin verran tarttua niihinkin vai?
Kantavuudessa isot tietty mukavat upottavissa paikoissa.
Hypittiin, liuttiin, kiivettiin, kaikilla tuntu taas pääsevän ja hiki irtosi joka jantterilta. Suht rankka rupeema kuitenskin-ainakin musta tuntuu niin.

----------


## heccu

> jk  lumikenkiä oli tänään liikkeellä ainakin kahden merkkisiä.  tuliko jotain konkreettisia eroja ilmi kenkien välillä tässä kelissä?



oma havainto: tsl ? sopii myös kalliokiipeilyyn  :Sekaisin:

----------


## ertsi

Jukan analyysiin ei minulla ole lisättävää. Kalliokiipeilyssä tsl on tosiaan aika hyvä, mutta näytti morphoillakin pääsevän. Erinomainen lenkki oli, kiitos vielä Jukalle opastuksesta.

----------


## TuomasR

Salomoniin ei tarttunut liiemmin lunta mutta ne ovat sen verran pienet/kantamattomat että niitä ei kannata hommata aikuiselle. Ehkäpä ne toimisivat lapsella. Kiitos kaikille hyvästä lenkistä ja opastuksesta lajin saloihin, yllättävistä paikoista lumikengillä pääsee ylös ja alas.

Polkuraporttia: Kävin eilen päivällä ajamassa lumi-/räntäsateessa. Alunperin ajattelin ajaa klv:tä mutta sitten Hecun viestin innoittamana menin tsekkaamaan vakiomestat ja kaikki peruspolut (Hiihtomaja, Rampakka, Hautausmaa, Pellonkulma, Lemmenlaakso, Terhola) hyvässä kunnossa lumisateesta huolimatta. Polun pohjat kantaa hyvin eikä uusi lumi haittaa ajamista (no ehkä lumi tekee ajamisen vähän raskaammaksi).

----------


## Palis79

Moro! Onkos kukaan ajatellut lähtevänsä iltalenkille tänään? Kelihän on mikä on, mutta itse ajattelin lähteä. Ajattelin startata jo kello 1700. Kierrän kaupan kautta sitten 1730.

----------


## ertsi

Kiinnostaako ketään lumikenkäily huomenna? Ajattelin mennä Hiihtomajan seuduille noin kolmeksi tunniksi nauttimaan kumpuilevasta maastosta, ellei kellään ole parempia ideoita.?.

----------


## heccu

tämän näköistä oli tossa tänään, pari viikkoa sitten siinä oli hieno talvipolku 
 
Kupukallion eli kaatiksen metsässä polut oli hyvässä kondiksessa niinkuin kaikkialla muualla Jpään ympäristössä. 
Liisunkalliolla en käynyt.

L:laaksossa


poluilla oli ruuhkaa, neljä muuta kammenpyörittäjää näkyi mutta hyvällä tuurilla kolareilta vältyttiin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Tom1

> Kiinnostaako ketään lumikenkäily huomenna? Ajattelin mennä Hiihtomajan seuduille noin kolmeksi tunniksi nauttimaan kumpuilevasta maastosta, ellei kellään ole parempia ideoita.?.



Pyöräilyä???  Kaikki maalikaupalle pikkupakkasessa pyöritään taaaaas vaihteeksi lähipolkuja läpi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Pyöräilyä???  Kaikki maalikaupalle pikkupakkasessa pyöritään taaaaas vaihteeksi lähipolkuja läpi



Lumikenkäilyäkin vielä tänä talvena ehtinee, huomenna voisi pyöräillä, kun polut ovat kunnossa... eli kaupalla tavataan (todennäköisesti).

----------


## ertsi

Jaa niin sitä. Sitä hommaa voi tehdä kesälläkin, kun taas lumikenkäily kesällä on todennäköisesti aika /c:stä  :Vink:

----------


## Korrupted

Tulen aamulla kaupalle jos saan kammettua itseni sängystä ylös  :Leveä hymy: . 

Edit. En tulekkaan koska olen nähtävästi tullut kipeäksi...

----------


## Jukka H

> Jaa niin sitä. Sitä hommaa voi tehdä kesälläkin, kun taas lumikenkäily kesällä on todennäköisesti aika /c:stä



Ois ollu kenkäily jees, mut on noi kenkät ja kalsonkit jo pakattu joten seuraavaan kertaan jääpi.

----------


## Tom1

Hyvässä seurassa hyviä polkuja. Muutama metri jouduttiin tunkkaamaan mutta muuten meni kuin sukkasillaan kovilla poluilla  :Kieli pitkällä: 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/274246373

----------


## ertsi

Käväsin Hiihtomajan maastoissa tallustelemassa. Pääpolut näyttivät olevan mainiossa kunnossa fillarointia silmällä pitäen. Onkos kukaan käynyt niillä suunnilla kurvailemassa?

----------


## heccu

> Käväsin Hiihtomajan maastoissa tallustelemassa. Pääpolut näyttivät olevan mainiossa kunnossa fillarointia silmällä pitäen. Onkos kukaan käynyt niillä suunnilla kurvailemassa?



ei tänään mutta eilen viimeksi.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Timbe: meinaatko tilata sun suunnittelemalla logolla paidan? Mä voin tilata kans jos olet paitaa jotenkin viemässä etiäpäin.







> Oletteks te saaneet jo niitä "Maastopöräily  on persestä" -paitoja? Onko se materiaaliltaan urheilemiseen kelpaava  paita? Tuli mieleen nimittäin teettää "virallinenkin" MTB Järvenpää  -paita siellä.



Uusi virallinen MTB Järvenpää -paita on tällä erää hankkeena hylätty. Siihen oli liian vähän kiinnostusta. Itseänikin kiinnostaisi enemmän ei-maantietyyppinen paita. Jos olisi joku samantyyppinen palvelu kuin tuo Juminyn ja Ertsin design, niin ratkaisu olisi aika hyvä. Mutta paita on todella aika ohut ja kyseisen firman valikoimassa yhden "jalkapallopaidan" ohella ainoa, joka ei ole puuvillaa. Tietääkö kukaan samankaltaista vaihtoehtoa: kuvien ja tekstien liittäminen paitaan suoraan netissä olevallla suunnittelusysteemillä + tilaus netistä. Vai haluaako joku tuolla paitapohjalla?

ps. Ajelin eilen suoratankoisella maantievaihteisella entisellä cc-pyörälläni vähän maastossa 42 mm nakkirenkailla. Se oli pirun hauskaa jousettomuuden takia. Ja hauskempaa olisi ollut, jos olisi ollut 2,4" renkaat. Taidan alkaa taas suunnitella jousetonta 29" maastopyörää. Mutta miksi tämä On One aina vain myy kamaa, jota ei ole? Rungon saisi, mutta haarukkaa ei ole saanut kuukausiin. Olisihan se kivaa saada ne samalla designilla.

----------


## Meridisti

No nyt sitten tarttui Crossmark käteen kotimatkalla. ...vielä kun kerkiäisi kokeilemaan.

----------


## Jukka H

Käväistiin Timben ja Sepon kanssa risutalkoissa.

----------


## heccu

olen ruvennut harrastamaan rata-ajoa

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Sunnuntain yhteislenkki on kuollut, koska kukaan ei tiedä, monelta se on.
> *Ehdotan äänestystä nyt.* Vaihtoehdot ovat *sunnuntaisin klo 8, klo 9 tai klo 10*. 
> Äänestysaika alkaa  tästä viestistä ja päättyy perjantaina klo 24. Lauantaina lasketaan äänet ja sunnuntaista eteenpäin lenkin aika on sitten se. Äänestää saavat kaikki foorumilaiset, jotka lenkeillä ovat käyneet tai tulevat käymään.



8 ääntä annettiin ja kaikki kannattivat klo 9:ää, joten huomisesta lähtien sunnuntailenkin aika on klo 9.00 ja keskiviikkolenkin aika klo 17.30. 

Niille, joille homma ei ole tuttua: kyseessä on vapaamuotoinen yhteislenkki, jonne saa tulla kuka hyvänsä maastopyöräilyn harrastaja. Vauhti ja vaativuus sovitetaan sen mukaan, keitä paikalla on. Yleensä ajellaan 30-60 kilometriä. Tapaamispaikka on Varastomaali-nimisen kaupan kohdalla Rampakan pikkumetsän reunalla.
Muiden päivien lenkeistä, aiemmasta lähdöstä tai kauemmaksi lähtemisestä sovitaan erikseen täällä ehdottelemalla.

Huomiseksi luvassa sadetta :Irvistys: .

Kiinnostaisko ketään lähteä joku lähiviikonloppu ajamaan 7 veljeksen reitti? Ensi viikonloppu ei käy, koska silloin on Tour de Tampere.

----------


## ErnoNykanen

> Kiinnostaisko ketään lähteä joku lähiviikonloppu ajamaan 7 veljeksen reitti? Ensi viikonloppu ei käy, koska silloin on Tour de Tampere.



Terve,
Olen juuri muuttanut Keravalle ja seuraillut teidän threadiä sillä silmällä. Olen aika aloittelija näissä pyöräilyhommissa, mutta innostusta riittäisi. Jostain vanhan fillari-lehden numerosta luin juttua tuosta 7 veljeksen reitistä ja päätin, että se on tänä kesänä ajettava. Pyöräähän minulla ei ole edes tällä hetkellä alla, kun edellinen vietiin muuttoa edeltävänä yönä edellisen kämpän pihasta, mutta ensi viikon lopulla pitäisi olla tulossa Superfly Al alle ja sillä sitten pitäisi pärjäillä. Tarkoitus tulla tsekkaamaan myös noi teidän yhteislenkitkin kunhan vaan pyörän saa tosiaan ajoon ja erityisesti toi 7 veljeksen reitti olis kiinnostava  :Hymy:

----------


## TuomasR

> Kiinnostaisko ketään lähteä joku lähiviikonloppu ajamaan 7 veljeksen reitti? Ensi viikonloppu ei käy, koska silloin on Tour de Tampere.



Mä voin lähteä. Itse asiassa mulla tuli tänään mieleen sama reitti kun ajelin Rajamäellä maantiefillarilla. Samalla mietin että lähden joku viikonloppu ajelemaan Espoon keskuspuistoon, jos jotakuta kiinnostaa niin voin ilmoitella täällä kun saan aikaiseksi lähteä. 

Huomenna ysiltä kaupalle jos ei sada erityisen paljoa ja flunssa ei käy päälle.

----------


## ertsi

> lähden joku viikonloppu ajelemaan Espoon keskuspuistoon, jos jotakuta kiinnostaa



 \o_

Ensi viikonloppuna on Messilässä enduron SM cupin avaus. Lauantaina harjoitukset ja sunnuntaina itse kahinat. Rautapellon ja Jorin kanssa on ollut puhetta kimppakyydittelystä, mutta jos jompikumpi ei ole lähdössä, mun kyytiin saattais mahtua halukkaita.

Kimppalenkille en ehtinyt, mutta lähden tässä jossain vaiheessa - ehkä ihan kohta, ehkä vähän myöhemmin ajelemaan. Puhelin on hukassa, mutta kyttäilen tätä fjöörymiä h-hetkeen asti, jos joku muukin on iltapäivällä liikenteessä...

----------


## Rautapelto

> Rautapellon ja Jorin kanssa on ollut puhetta kimppakyydittelystä, mutta jos jompikumpi ei ole lähdössä, mun kyytiin saattais mahtua halukkaita.



Näillä näkymin ei pysty lähtee ellei jostain tupsahda runkoa käsille. Oon yhtä natinaa metsästellyt ja tänään se löytyi :Irvistys:  Notta katellaan!

----------


## ertsi

^Taasko  :Irvistys:  Eiks se vasta just korjattu? No, maastopöräilyhän on bärceestä muutenkin.

Minä olen nyt hakemassa puhelinta Lahdesta, joten lenkki aktualisoituu myöhemmin. Puhelimella ei varmaan tavoita kuitenkaan, mokomasta on akku aika finito.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Samalla mietin että lähden joku viikonloppu ajelemaan Espoon keskuspuistoon, jos jotakuta kiinnostaa niin voin ilmoitella täällä kun saan aikaiseksi lähteä. 
> 
> Huomenna ysiltä kaupalle jos ei sada erityisen paljoa ja flunssa ei käy päälle.



Kiinnostaa Espoo. 
Kaupalla oli tänään vain minä ja Seppo, jotka ajelivat sellaiset vajaat 50 km.
Katsotaan sitä 7 veljeksen lenkkiä parin viikon päästä. Reittejä tuntevat tervetulleita mukaan.

----------


## ertsi

Lenkki aktualisoituu nyt. Pari-kolme tuntia pyörin lähipuskissa. Jos joku kaipaa ajoseuraa, puhelimella tavoittaa.

----------


## TuomasR

Tää päivä jäi sittenkin väliin vaikka etukäteen väitin tulevani. Lapset kantoivat taas vaihteeksi flunssan kotiin ja katsoin parhaaksi jäädä kotiin tekemään pihahommia. Edellinen flunssa kesti kuukauden kun en malttanut parannella sitä vaan lähdin aina liian aikaisin lenkille. Nyt yritän olla viisaampi. Se ehkä vähän kaivelee notta kerkisin olemaan vain viikon terveenä flunssien välissä. 

Viikonlopun saldo oli kuitenkin yli sata kilsaa: 80 itsekseni ja 2 x 10 km 4-vuotiaan pojan kanssa. Yllättävän hyvin poika jaksaa vaikka suostui oppimaan ajamaan vasta kuukausi sitten.

----------


## Jukka H

Keskiviikoks povaa sadetta, aattelin ajella tiistaina vakiaikaan. Jos muitakin nii huuelkaa täällä.

----------


## KODE

No niin yksi upea lenkki ajokelvoton! Eli Manni on risua ja puuta täynnä :Irvistys:

----------


## ertsi

Onkos kukaan harkinnut lähtevänsä viikonloppuna enskailemaan Messilään? Jos kilpaa ajaminen ei haluta, voi silti tulla lauantain harjoituksiin tsekkaamaan minkälaisia polkuja siellä ajetaan. Hintaa pelkällä lauantailla taisi olla 25 euroa. Jorille lupasin kyydin, mutta sunnuntaina se ei sitä tartte ja voi olla ettei lauantainakaan. Eli autossa on lauantaille 1-2 paikkaa vapaana ja sunnuntaille 2. Olettaen, että fillarit istuvat telineeseen...

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Onkos kukaan harkinnut lähtevänsä viikonloppuna enskailemaan Messilään? Jos kilpaa ajaminen ei haluta, voi silti tulla lauantain harjoituksiin tsekkaamaan minkälaisia polkuja siellä ajetaan. Hintaa pelkällä lauantailla taisi olla 25 euroa. Jorille lupasin kyydin, mutta sunnuntaina se ei sitä tartte ja voi olla ettei lauantainakaan. Eli autossa on lauantaille 1-2 paikkaa vapaana ja sunnuntaille 2. Olettaen, että fillarit istuvat telineeseen...



Minähän aiemmin sanoin juuri, että tulisin joskus katsomaan, mutta ensi lauantaina menen Tour de Tampereeseen. Nyt en osaa sanoa, kehtaako lähteä myös sunnuntaina.

----------


## Madone 4.9

Nyt se laskettu aika koitti ja Superfly laskeutui kotiovelle. On tätä odotettu

----------


## Jukka H

> Nyt se laskettu aika koitti ja Superfly laskeutui kotiovelle. On tätä odotettu



Onnittelut uudesta pyörästä, eikun ketjua kireelle.

----------


## Jukka H

Jääp huominen väliin kun jäi jalat Tampereelle, ja sit on kuvaushommia heppakisoissa. Keskiviikkokin jää väliin kun vaikutan Lahden suunnalla.

----------


## ErnoNykanen

Minä ajattelin huomenna tulla katsastamaan Järvenpään maisemat, jos vähän kokemattomampikin kuski pärjää siellä teidän kyydissä  :Hymy:

----------


## TuomasR

Jää kans väliin huominen. Mulla joku vähän sitkeempi flunssatauti, kestänyt jo 7 viikkoa ja vajaa kaksi antibioottikuuria  :Irvistys: 

Vaikea arvata mitä tapahtuu kun jättää jarrupalat irrottamatta satulasta ilmauksen ajaksi (koska palojen irrottaminen vie 10 sekuntia)... :Hymy:

----------


## ErnoNykanen

Olihan meitä 2 pyörää lenkillä loppujen lopuksi. Kiitokset vielä ajoseurasta, ilman paikallistuntemusta olisi tullut varmasti monet polut löytämättä ja hauskaahan tuo oli  :Hymy:

----------


## ertsi

^Kaikki olivat Messilässä ajamassa enduroa. Tai no, minä ja Jori oltiin  :Sarkastinen:  Tosi lystikkäitä pätkiä olivat taas kehitelleet. Lupasivat pitää pätkät kunnossa, joten täytyy syssymmällä käydä ajelemassa niitä uudestaan. Omaan ajooni olen taas ihan tyytyväinen vaikka en tällä kertaa päässyt lähellekään entisen duunikaverin aikaa. Pätkät tuli kuitenkin ajettua tosi tasaisesti (melkein) ilman turhia riskejä ja siten mokia. Yksi katollaan käynti tuli kokeiltua nelos-ek:lla, mutta se ei näkynyt vertailussa saman ek:n kahteen toistoon. Sikälikin voin olla tyytyväinen, että sijoituksen perusteella voisi olla mahdollista ajella "kuumassa ryhmässä" eli kolmenkymmenen nopeimman joukossa. Sijoitusta voisi parantaa ajamalla enemmän hiihtokeskuksissa ja ehkä pyöränkin voisi päivittää tarkoituksen mukaisemmaksi  :Vink:

----------


## hans kompis

Moi!
Vaikka tämä ei ole osto- ja myyntipalsta, niin jpääläisenä ja joskus jopa yhteislenkille osallistuneena kysyn, jotta olisiko jollain ylimääräistä (levy-)etujarrua miljoonalaatikossa pyörimässä? Haussa olisi yksinkertainen tekele vähäiseen xc-ajoon nykyisen mekaanisen tilalle. Nykyinen pysyy säädössä vajaan tunnin kerrallaan. Haen siis hydraulista tuon mekaanisen tilalle. Jarrutustehoa en tarvitse mitenkään ylimaallisesti ja patarautapyörässä ei keveyskään ole niin tärkeä. Kunhan saa pyörän pysähtymään.

Jeh, tarjotkaa jos ylimääräinen pysäytin löytyy.

Hansi

----------


## ertsi

Sunnuntaina olisi Korsossa äxceeämmää tarjolla. Lähtölupa kotoa on anottu, joten aika suurella todennäköisyydellä käyn siellä ajelemassa peekoo-henkisesti, taukopaikkojen antimista koko rahalla nauttien sen kaksi kierrosta. Tom1:n kanssa on jo kimppakyytiä hierottu, mutta mites, onko muitakin lähtijöitä?

----------


## kasari

> Sunnuntaina olisi Korsossa äxceeämmää tarjolla. Lähtölupa kotoa on anottu, joten aika suurella todennäköisyydellä käyn siellä ajelemassa peekoo-henkisesti, taukopaikkojen antimista koko rahalla nauttien sen kaksi kierrosta. Tom1:n kanssa on jo kimppakyytiä hierottu, mutta mites, onko muitakin lähtijöitä?



Tarkoitus oli. Mutta Rajamäen marasta vielä kylki kipeä. Pannutin heti alkumatkasta. Ei tästä tuu lasta eikä ------ :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MarkusK

Terve! Ei kellään sattuis  olee varastossa canyoniin sovitepalaa millä takavaihtaja tulee runkoon kiinni? Tai mahdollisesti tietäis mistä semmosen sais muualta kun tilaamalla canyonilta? T. Markus

----------


## ertsi

> Terve! Ei kellään sattuis  olee varastossa canyoniin sovitepalaa millä takavaihtaja tulee runkoon kiinni? Tai mahdollisesti tietäis mistä semmosen sais muualta kun tilaamalla canyonilta? T. Markus



http://www.derailleurhanger.com/ löytyy jos jonkinnäköistä vaihtajankorvaketta.

Sää ajat kasari ihan liian räädisti. Kyllä se kai se kylki sunnuntaiksi eheytyy. Laitetaan RIGit viivalle.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Sunnuntaina olisi Korsossa äxceeämmää tarjolla. Lähtölupa kotoa on anottu, joten aika suurella todennäköisyydellä käyn siellä ajelemassa peekoo-henkisesti, taukopaikkojen antimista koko rahalla nauttien sen kaksi kierrosta. Tom1:n kanssa on jo kimppakyytiä hierottu, mutta mites, onko muitakin lähtijöitä?



Tää ei kyllä kiinnosta yhtään. Laittaisko Tuomas ehdotusta milloin lähdettäisiin sinne Espoon retkelle? 8.-9.6.?
Sitten vois lähtee ajamaan 7 veljeksen vaikka sen jälkeen. Sepolla olis ideoita jostakin Hyvinkään kierroksesta, ja Heccuhan tietenkin tuntisi vaikka mitä reittejä siihen oheen.

----------


## heccu

> MTB Green Racen reitille hukkasin ST-kännykkäni



IHME on tapahtunut.  kisan ratamestari löysi kännykän viime viikolla tosta ja olen jo testannut sen toimivaksi  :Hymy: .
kerkis maata pellolla yli kaksi viikkoa.

kalliota ja märkää mettää.

----------


## Fourtour

> Päästiin sittenkin XCO radalle, vaikka vähän gummi&pinnahuolia matkan varrella. Koko rataa vissiin ajettu mut reilu 80% ehkä kuitenki kun mutulla vedeltiin. Se pölkkyestekohta jäi ainakin mieleen(no, puuttu siitä ehkä jotain..). 9sin lähtijätkin yhytettiin radan ehtoopuolella. Yhdistynein voimin kurvailtiin kotia kohti



Ysin aikaan lähteneet ajelivat tällaisen lenkin http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...6uv0ir7kk1a1i6, ja mukavaahan se oli, etenkin kun ei tarvinnutkaan yksin ajella, vaan kaksi muutakin olivat vielä vakiolenkkiaikaan lähdössä, ja vielä tuo eri aikaan lähteneiden kohtaaminenkin. HUILItauko kruunasi retken.

----------


## ertsi

Kyselin Huilista sauna-/paljuosastoa itsenäisyyspäivälle. 260€/3 tuntia, ei saa tuoda omia juomia, mutta jääkaapista löytyy virvokkeita raflahintoihin (esim. 0,5l kolmonen 6 rahaa, 0,33l lonkku 6,20...), laskutus menekin mukaan. Syödä voi ennen tai jälkeen raflan puolella. Otetaanko vai jätetäänkö?

Hinta per nuppi tällä hetkellä: 260€ / 1 = *260€*

Ps. Tässä juttua siitä uudesta Pivotista, josta sunnuntaina lenkillä höpisin.

----------


## Jukka H

En tiiä vielä joulukuun työvuoroja, joten ei tässä vaiheessa pysty vielä lupautumaan noihin karkeloihin.
Jäsen E:lle vissiin tulossa neljän tonnin kassavaje.. :Vink: . Vai löytyykö jarruja?..

----------


## ertsi

^No ei tässä valitettavasti ole varaa hötkyillä just nytteensä. Asiasta toiseen; tietääkös kukaan ketään, joka olis s-koon Niner RIP ysiä vailla?

----------


## Fourtour

> Kyselin Huilista sauna-/paljuosastoa itsenäisyyspäivälle. 260€/3 tuntia, ei saa tuoda omia juomia, mutta jääkaapista löytyy virvokkeita raflahintoihin (esim. 0,5l kolmonen 6 rahaa, 0,33l lonkku 6,20...), laskutus menekin mukaan. Syödä voi ennen tai jälkeen raflan puolella. Otetaanko vai jätetäänkö?
> 
> Hinta per nuppi tällä hetkellä: 260€ / 1 = *260€*
> 
> Ps. Tässä juttua siitä uudesta Pivotista, josta sunnuntaina lenkillä höpisin.



Tokihan sitä itsenäisyyspäivänä sopii kylpeä. Näkyykö Tuntematon?
Hinta per nuppi tällä hetkellä: 260€ / 2 = 130*€*

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Mulla saattaa olla tiedossa muuta menoa tuona itsenäisyysviikonloppuna, enkä siis voi ilmoittautua. :Irvistys:

----------


## KODE

Vaikka en paljon nykyään ajella ehdi. Niin kylpemään olen tulossa..

----------


## Palis79

Itsenäisyyspäivä menee hyvinkin suurella todennäköisyydellä Tampereella, ulkona pakkasessa tai räntäsateessa pohtien pieleen mennyttä uravalintaa. Eli, silloin ei pääse kinkereihin.

----------


## Marcolli

Kaksi 10 ja 11 vuotiaan pyörää uupuu 23.8. keikalta. Kyseessä n. 2h maisemapyöräily Porvoon suunnalla ulkomaisen ryhmän kanssa. Asianmukainen korvaus pyöränsä vuokranneelle. Vastausta tähän tai privana.

----------


## Jukka H

Aattelin tänään iltalenkkiä, jos vaikka kävis Veman polkuja kattelemassa. 18 pintaan liikkeellä, ilmotelkaa täällä/helistelkää jos mielii mukaan, karautan muuten korkeakallion kautta suoraan, "kulkematta lähtöruudun kautta".

Ja kävinkin, hyvässä kunnossa olivat- tuulenkaadot hienosti siivottu syrjään. Ennen tokaa hakkuuaukeaa oli hakattu mönkijäuralle menevä rinne joten siinä 70m työntelyä-mut ei paha.

----------


## vema60

> Kaksi 10 ja 11 vuotiaan pyörää uupuu 23.8. keikalta. Kyseessä n. 2h maisemapyöräily Porvoon suunnalla ulkomaisen ryhmän kanssa. Asianmukainen korvaus pyöränsä vuokranneelle. Vastausta tähän tai privana.



Tälllainen löytyy ja saa lainata jos kelpaa

----------


## Marcolli

Kiitos Vema. Pyörä on hieno. Onkohan rengaskoko 20"? Ihanne olisi 24". Voin tämän johdosta kuitenkin antaa asikkaalle vahvistuksen.

----------


## vema60

> Kiitos Vema. Pyörä on hieno. Onkohan rengaskoko 20"? Ihanne olisi 24". Voin tämän johdosta kuitenkin antaa asikkaalle vahvistuksen.



20" on koko

----------


## vema60

Siis toinenkin pyörä löytyy. Poika aloitti tällä, kun oli 140cm pitkä.

[IMG][/IMG]

14"runko 26" renkaat. Tässä on vaan se ongelma, että on pojan koulumatkapyörä ja en tiedä millä saan houkuteltua menemään äitinsä pyörällä kouluun, kun se ei ole niin cool. Mutta jos et mitään muuta saa, niin kyllä se yleensä on rahalla suostunu.

----------


## TuomasR

Moro taas pitkästä aikaa. Olen ollut 4,5 kk lievässä flunssassa, joista 2 kk hengästymiskiellossa. Vikaa ei ole löytynyt vaikka mies on tutkittu päästä varpaisiin, todennäköisesti mulla on ollut mykoplasma tai keuhkoputkentulehdus, josta on jäänyt joku paikallinen infektio. Mukavasti meni parhaat ajokelit ihan muissa hommissa  :Vihainen:  Onneksi viime viikolla keuhkolääkäri käski alkaa treenaamaan jos vaikka pöpöt lähtisivät pois.

Osaako joku sanoa kannattaako tämmöinen http://www.fillariosa.fi/epages/fill...ducts/ElkaIgus nailonpusla voidella, siis holkkia vasten? Vaihdoin tommosen puslan ja teräsholkin ja sen jälkeen iskarinseudulta on alkanut kuulumaan kamalaa ääntä. Normaalia alupuslaa ei pidä voidella (teflonpinta hoitaa voitelua alupuslassa, nailonpuslassa ei sellaista ole) ja fillariosan sivuilla sanotaan että ei tarvitse voidella mutta onko voitelusta haittaa?

----------


## Jukka H

^Toivotaan jot toipuminen jatkuu nousujohdanteisesti ja saahaan ukko täyteen iskuun. Noista puslista en tiiäkkään sitten tuon taivaallista.

----------


## JarkkoR

Vieläkö tuo vkl ryhmäajo on hengissä? Lueskelin tätä palstaa äskettäin ja kiinnostaisi lähteä mukaan jos hiukan hitaammatkin pärjäävät  :Hymy:

----------


## Fourtour

Ainakin minä koitan olla ysiltä maalikaupalla huomenna. Ja nimenomaan hitaat pärjää huomenna.

----------


## Jukka H

Sunnuntailenkkinä perinteinen T-järven kierto. Ystävämme Ponsse oli parissa muussakin(kuin kuva) paikassa käynyt avartamassa maisemaa, joten saimme tutustua maastopyöräilyn syvimpään olemukseen useampaankin kertaan(miten sattukin tohon mun vetovuorolle :Cool: -kahvin jälkeen naatiskelinkin vaan aurinkokansipaikalla). Kiitoksia lenkkiseurueelle.

----------


## ertsi

^No kattelinkin Terrisuon tietämillä, että tuoreen näköisiä renkaan jälkiä jätetty poluille. Biologinen vekkarini nosti minut jo ennen seiskaa sängystä, joten en jaksanut yhdeksään asti kotosalla käkkiä vaan starttasin jo kasin pintaan. Ajelin tunnuksettomalle hautausmaalle ja keksin sieltä lähteä muistelemaan noita järven väärän puolen polkuja. Ihan noin paljon en polkuja osannut ajaa, mutta toisaalta, joka paikasta olisi päässyt ajamalla, jos olisi osannut  :Vink:

----------


## Jukka H

> ^No kattelinkin Terrisuon tietämillä, että tuoreen näköisiä renkaan jälkiä jätetty poluille. Biologinen vekkarini nosti minut jo ennen seiskaa sängystä, joten en jaksanut yhdeksään asti kotosalla käkkiä vaan starttasin jo kasin pintaan. Ajelin tunnuksettomalle hautausmaalle ja keksin sieltä lähteä muistelemaan noita järven väärän puolen polkuja. Ihan noin paljon en polkuja osannut ajaa, mutta toisaalta, joka paikasta olisi päässyt ajamalla, jos olisi osannut



Aika lähellä ollaan jossain kohtaa varmaan sit oltu? Kävitkö ennen terrisuota kallion päällä ja sit sieltä tulitustehtaan(tms) metsikön halki? Meiltä jäi tuo lenkki ajamatta.
Ei me noita hakkuuaukeita hakemalla haettu, ne nyt vaan sattu osumaan tuolle vakioreitille, jonka satuin muistamaan

----------


## ertsi

Jossain kohtaa ollaan melkein nähty varmastikin. Ajelin tosiaan sen tulitustehtaan lenkin. Olin niillä pakein siinä kympin - puol yhdentoista pakeilla varmaan. Jälki: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/360857995. Mites toi Hämeentien ja Vanhan hämeentien välinen pätkä, onko siellä hyvät polut?

----------


## Jukka H

No siellä välissä juurikin ne hakkuut ollu,joten polkua syöneet ovat(se eka eksyily oli hyvää polkua, veikkaan että hepolenkki ympäri sieltä johkin menee?) Jäljelle on jäänyt n1km polkua,loput metsäautotietä. Taitaa olla ykkös reitti tästä lähin tuo tulite+kallio jonka ajoit (täytyy käydä harjoittelemassa mun se).

----------


## Fourtour

Kiitoksia tosiaan eilisen lenkkiporukalle. Oli oikein mukava lenkki, ja vauhtikin sopivaa. Se takavaihtajan korvakkeen vaihto-operaatio vähän harmittaa, ei muuten, mutta kun olkapää rusahti siinä kiristäessä pulttia, ja nyt se on julmetun kipeä. Jaa miten voi olkapää hajota kiristäessä - sen kun tietäis...

----------


## ertsi

Kukaan ei nurissut hinnasta, eikä ehdottanut parempaa ajankohtaa pikkujouluille. Koitanpa siis vahvistaa varauksen Huiliin.





> Näkyykö Tuntematon?



No jos saunasta Tuusulanjärveen kirmatessa vedetään buffit päähän niin, että vain vähän nenän päätä näkyy, niin eikös siinä olisi ihan riittävästi anonyymiteettiä?

Jaa hei, syödäänkö ennen vai jälkeen kylpemisen? Ennen varmaankin? Monelta? Kuudelta? Seitsemältä?

----------


## Fourtour

> Kukaan ei nurissut hinnasta, eikä ehdottanut parempaa ajankohtaa pikkujouluille. Koitanpa siis vahvistaa varauksen Huiliin.
> 
> 
> No jos saunasta Tuusulanjärveen kirmatessa vedetään buffit päähän niin, että vain vähän nenän päätä näkyy, niin eikös siinä olisi ihan riittävästi anonyymiteettiä?
> 
> Jaa hei, syödäänkö ennen vai jälkeen kylpemisen? Ennen varmaankin? Monelta? Kuudelta? Seitsemältä?



Onks se buffi joku tosi terävä drinksu? Jokunen pitää juoda anonymiteettitilaan. Ja olihan se se tila, missä luulee, että kukaan ei tunne, eikä nekään halua tuntea...
Syödään ihan milloin vain, vaikka ennen ja jälkeen, kunhan syödään. Moneltako se kylpeminen alkaa? Kuudeltakin käy, ettei sitten ole niin turvoksissa, ettei pysty juomaan, eikä kylpemään.

Oliko nyt muita tulossa kuin Kode, Ertsi ja mä?

----------


## ARJ

> Oliko nyt muita tulossa kuin Kode, Ertsi ja mä?



Minä tunnen koljonvirralta yhen melkein selvän ponssekuskin joka voisi osallistua näihin karkeloihin. Tiedän että kode on selvä, mutta tämä muu retkue ei.

----------


## ARJ

Niin ja tässä vielä sopivat asusteet niin treeneihin kuin juhliinkin (siis pikkujouluihin, rippijuhliin ja miksei lakkiaisiinkin)
*Sehän oli silleen että ponssekuski on maastopyöräilijän paras ystävä.* Eli tämän teeman ympäriltä joka jantterille joku mukava asu ylle tästä 
allaolevasta linkistä, vai mitä  :Hymy:  Ertsi on mukana sehän on jämpti, mutta onko muita halukkaita ?
http://www.ponssecollection.com/

----------


## kasari

Tullaan tietenkin jos maisemissa ollaaan...

----------


## ertsi

^Joo, keli on yleensä kannustanut siirtymään pikaisesti palautusjuomien pariin. Lenkki on yleensä ajettu, mutta tällä kertaa minä en voi luvata tulevani; olen luvannut harhauttaa muksua, jotta emäntä saa opiskella rauhassa. Jos homma menee nappiin, hylkään likan isovanhempiensa hoteisiin ja ajelen itsepäisyyslenkin Hyrylän suunnilla...

Ilmoitan lopullisen osallistujamäärän (+option parille jokerille) Huiliin ensi *tiistaina.* Koittakaahan siihen mennessä epävarmat ilmoitella tulostanne, jookosta? Joo.

----------


## ARJ

> ^Joo, keli on yleensä kannustanut siirtymään pikaisesti palautusjuomien pariin. Lenkki on yleensä ajettu, mutta tällä kertaa minä en voi luvata tulevani; olen luvannut harhauttaa muksua, jotta emäntä saa opiskella rauhassa. Jos homma menee nappiin, hylkään likan isovanhempiensa hoteisiin ja ajelen itsepäisyyslenkin Hyrylän suunnilla...
> 
> Ilmoitan lopullisen osallistujamäärän (+option parille jokerille) Huiliin ensi *tiistaina.* Koittakaahan siihen mennessä epävarmat ilmoitella tulostanne, jookosta? Joo.




Juu sovitaan vaan niin että ei ajeta  :Hymy:  ei ole ajettu kohta puoleen vuoteen, sillä aivan paskasta lajistahan on kyse, mutta pikkujouluissa ihmetellään lissee..


Tässä hieman kevennystä näin pikkujoulujen alla. Jotta jutusta jotain ymmärtää pitää olla autotekniikan perusteet hallinnassa.  http://://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8xSsSGHWpQ 


Niin ja sitten vielä yksi asia. Jos joku tosipyöräilijä on kiinnostunut Nicolai Helius RC:stä (niin se kiillotettu polkuohjus) niin laita viestiä tulemaan. Se ei ole nykyvirtausten mukaisessa kiekkokoossa eli kyseessä on perinteinen 26":n kiekkokoko.
Rungon koko on M. Kiekkokokoa lukuunottamatta on kyseessä täysverinen kilipapyörä 1*11 välityksin. Eturieska on 34-piikkinen joten en jaksa sitä ennee pyörittöö, mutta jos jollakin on enemmän jerkkua reisissä niin uskon että 
tämä laite liikahtaa, mutta voemoo pittää löötyä ja paljo. Ole rohkea ja tartu tilaisuuteen.

----------


## javal

Ei nyt ole Nikolaille käyttöä ,mutta jos jollain lojuu nurkissa pyöränkuljetuslaukku 29er:lle niin sellainen kiinnostaisi.  Kokemukset tietty kiinnostaa kans. EVOC:kkia nuo tosipyöräilijät
näyttää pääasiassa lentokentillä hinaavan. Tiä sitten onko se hyvä ,kallis ainakin .

----------


## Petterii

Kun kuvia pyydettiin

https://app.younited.com/?shareObjec...6-5335d53f99cb

Tuommonen siitä tuli. XX WC jarrut ja vivut, X9 TypeII lyhyt vaihtaja. Eturatas on mun reisille sopiva XX1 28 piikkinen. Stemmi Syntacen F109 60 mm ja tankona RF Next riser 720 mm. Vähän lisää sinistä tulossa.

----------


## kasari

Kyyyllä ollaan tulossa pikkujouluun. Painostuksesta huolimatta...jonkinmoinen lenkkikin vois käydä.

----------


## TuomasR

Petteriillä on kyllä hieno Salsa kerrassaan  :Kieli pitkällä: 

ARJ:n kevennys oli ihan kohdillaan. Mulla oli ekana autona Datsun 120Y, tosin peltoautona.Tämmöinen metallinhohtosinisenä (tai ruosteisena): http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...9_sedan_02.jpg

 Datsunit on ikuisesti lähellä sydäntäni.

----------


## ertsi

^^Painostahan se työtoverisikin mukaan kemuihin.

^Kuinkas montaa väärää merkkiä tarjosinkaan eilen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ertsi

Ilmoitin Huiliin seitsemän varmaa tulijaa ja option parille kolmelle arpojalle. Mukana siis: ertsi, Rautapelto, TuomasR, KODE, ARJ, Fourtour ja kasari. Unohtuiko joku?

----------


## TuomasR

^^kyllä taisit arvata about kaikki fat-merkit paitsi oikeaa  :Hymy: 

Kiitos ertsille pikkujoulujen järjestelyistä näin etukäteen. Pikkujouluissa ei enää kumminkaan muista (edes omaa nimeään).

----------


## Rautapelto

Kuis? Ajellaanko huomenna? Siis ennen saunaa ja juomia  :Hymy:  Sen jälkeenhän ajellaan aamuun asti.

----------


## KODE

> Kuis? Ajellaanko huomenna? Siis ennen saunaa ja juomia  Sen jälkeenhän ajellaan aamuun asti.



Ajetaan, mutta sisällä ja leffaa kattoen  :Vink:

----------


## TuomasR

Mä skippaan todennäköisesti lenkin, sen verran pukkaa taas räkää päästä.

----------


## ertsi

Minäkin joudun passaamaan lenkin. Mites kyyditykset pääkallopaikalle? Rouva voi nakata minut ja voidaan kopata 1-2 hahmoa matkalta mukaan.

----------


## Rautapelto

> Mites kyyditykset pääkallopaikalle? Rouva voi nakata minut ja voidaan kopata 1-2 hahmoa matkalta mukaan.



Hep!
Vielä huhuilen lenkistä, lähden varmaan yhdentoista aikoihin. Yksin jollei muita kuulu.

----------


## kasari

En taida lenkille keretä,vähän näyttää siltä...                Jos Ertsi tosta ohi pyyhkäiset niin voisin hypätä kyytiin.txt tai jotain.

----------


## TuomasR

Jaahas, joko aperitiivit on otettu? Mä kävin jonottamassa Siwasta toniccia notta sain GT:n juodakseni. Kohta pitäisi vissiin lähteä lampsimaan Huiliin.

----------


## TuomasR

Pikkujoulut on juhlittu ja kooma alkaa helpottamaan. Kiitos kaikille. 

Onko joku jo käynyt tutkimassa polkujen kunnon? Lähinnä vaan se että kannattaako vääntää nastakumia alle vai onko kalliot vielä täysin paljaita?

----------


## kasari

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/work...26vr6jugcbhb6b

Brother Rautapellon kanssa ajeltiin. Lunta sen verta vähän että lähes sama tallattu vai koskematon polku. ilman nastoja menee...
Keli siis oli aivan mainio itseasiassa,perjantai vaan vielä kummitteli kropassa...

----------


## TuomasR

^te olitte reippaita. Mä pääsin sängystä ylös vähän yhdeksän jälkeen  :Hymy:  Kiitos päivityksestä, lähden itse tuota pikaa rauhalliselle lenkuralle testaamaan Chunky Monkeyn talviominaisuudet.

Edit: ajelin about saman lenkin kuin herrat yllä. Polut olivat loistokunnossa: polkujen pohjat 95% kovia ja lumisia. Ainoastaan mastolla oli vähän pehmeämpää paikka paikoin. Nastatkin olisi jo voinut olla alla, sen verran mukavasti valkoista polun pinnassa. 

Rauhallisen ensitestin jälkeen CM:n talviominaisuudet ovat lupaavat: vetopitoa löytyi hyvin ja rengas toimi yllätyksettömästi. Kanttipitoakin todennäköisesti löytyy, ainakaan rauhallisessa ajossa ei ollut mitään huomautettavaa. Jarruttaessa takarengas pyrki lukkoon mutta se ei välttämättä ole kumin vika. Testi jatkuu seuraavilla lenkeillä.

----------


## Tom1

Tälläistä tänään. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/413715898. Ensi sunnuntaina ehkä porukkalenkille pitkästä aikaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## heccu

> Tälläistä tänään.



talvikausi on alkanut



samoin talviURHEILUkausi on myös alkanut  :Hymy:

----------


## Jukka H

^Kattelin eilen ISP:n jälkiä tuos "takapihalla" kun koiruuden kanssa kuljeskeltiin. Suollekin ne meni ja poiskin oli tultu. 1+1=2 ? 
 Ei tuon uimamaisterin kanssa oo sinne viittiny vielä mennä, kun viimekskin kaikki kuopat ja ojat piti käydä könyämässä.

Litkuttelin äsken itekin ISP:t (ovat kyllä ensteks helpot renkaat laitella). Lumia odotellessa.

Eipä tuo laskutoimitus pitäny kutiaan, joku muu siis kurvaillut

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Onko ajohaluja viikonloppuna? Pitäiskö olla nastat vai ei?

----------


## TuomasR

^Huomenna todennäköisesti pääsen aamulla kaupalle. Tänäänkin olisi ajohaluja mutta taitaa kuitenkin jäädä väliin.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> ^Huomenna todennäköisesti pääsen aamulla kaupalle. Tänäänkin olisi ajohaluja mutta taitaa kuitenkin jäädä väliin.



Siispä minäkin pyrin maalikaupalle aamulla klo 9.

----------


## TuomasR

Mulla olikin aamuksi muuta ohjelmaa eli en pääse klo 9. Ajan kuitenkin sunnuntaina ja pyrin starttaamaan viimeistään klo 13.

----------


## ertsi

Laitoin rigin ajokuntoon, joten todennäköisesti kaupalla huomenna.

----------


## Rautapelto

> Pitäiskö olla nastat vai ei?



Nastat

----------


## heccu

> Nastat



nyt ei auttanut nastatkaan iltapäivälenkillä, suojalunta oli senverran jään päällä että
etupyörä liirteli sinnesuntänne. juu tiedän, kuskista se on kiinni.

eilisen Rrrajun lenkin jälkeen oli tarkotus tänään lepäillä mutta sitten rupesi menojalkaa
vipattamaan.

Tuomalansuolle menevä polku on tukossa kun on puita kaatunut eikä oikein pääse kiertämäänkään lähietäisyydeltä.
kiertoreitti: kartalla näkyvän Taskusaaren pellon itäpuolelta menee polku ja sitten pellon yli Taskusaaren eteläpuolella olevan polun päähän.

jk kukas sen leipäkoneen sai, ketä saamme kehua.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> ^Mä taidan nyt lähteä ihan oikeasti pienell  iltalenkille. Jos joku haluaa ehtiä ennen mua, niin äkkiä liikkeelle.
> Mites Heccu, eikö vois lähiaikoina, viimeistään joulunpyhien jälkeen,  ajella jotakin vähän pidempää retkeä? Vaikka gravel grinding -hengessä,  tai sitten ihan maastoissakin.







> täälläkös näistä retkista sovitaan nykyään, käykö lauantaina klo 9.30 n 5 tuntii GGtä?



No joo ei, niinpä vastaankin täällä. Kuulostaa mahtavalta idealta. Viiden tunnin jälkeen jaksaa hyvin leipoa piparkakkuja ja valmistella jouluruokia :Leveä hymy: .

Niin tosiaan: LEIPÄKONE???

----------


## heccu

> Kuis huomenna aamulla, oisko innokkaita? Ajoissa kun lähtis ni vois päästä ajamaan jäistä maata.



06.45  :Sarkastinen: .  vois yrittää jaksaa herätä ajoissa, lähtö 08.30 tms. vinkkinä Tuomalansuolla ojat kestää vielä ajaa yli ja uutta uraa on Keravan mettät täynnänsä.
ei sen puoleen, ei ole tullut näitä Jpään polkuja ajeltua viime aikoina.  mihin aikaan ajattelit lähteä?  tuun jos näkyy.

----------


## Rautapelto

> lähtö 08.30



Sinähän sen sannoit, käy mulle

----------


## heccu

ok          .

----------


## heccu

> ok          .



ok

----------


## Timbe(r)man

^Hyvin valitsitte päivän. Huomenna aamulla sataa runsaasta vettä. Huomenna iltapäivällä paremmassa säässä? Foreca lupaa.

----------


## Jukka H

Siisti lenkura herroilla, kuvissa päivitettyä kalustoakin näkyvissä. Ei oo musta ainakaan ajelijaks ku antibioottia ja buranaa vaan rouskuttelen, josko jonkun viikon päästä sitten..
Onpa ollu aikaa sit S-pyörää huolleskella: Linkusto purettu ja rassattu, Triad2 iskarin sain päivitettyä rp23 Bv kashima härpäkkeeseen, keula vielä huollettava ja renkaat litkutettava ni alkas oleen kondiksessa.
Timben Epicci bongattu Lauttiksessa serviisiä oottamassa.

----------


## ertsi

> ^Hyvin valitsitte päivän. Huomenna aamulla sataa runsaasta vettä. Huomenna iltapäivällä paremmassa säässä? Foreca lupaa.



Enää se lupaa mahdollisesti vähäistä sadetta. Eilen iltapäivällä lähipolut olivat aika mutavellipuroloskaisia ja suunnittelinkin jo siistiä sisäpyöräilyä tälle päivälle. Mutta, josko sitä sittenkin ulkoilisi tänään  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Jost

minä aattelin  kohta startata,kaupalla klo 9?

----------


## Tom1

pitkä ja rauhallinen tänään mulla, mutta tulen kaupalle moikkamaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Timben Epicci bongattu Lauttiksessa serviisiä oottamassa.



Joo, tuli lisäoottelua, kun Hollannista oli lähetetty väärän vuosimallin braini. 




> Enää se lupaa mahdollisesti vähäistä sadetta. Eilen  iltapäivällä lähipolut olivat aika mutavellipuroloskaisia ja  suunnittelinkin jo siistiä sisäpyöräilyä tälle päivälle. Mutta, josko  sitä sittenkin ulkoilisi tänään



Niin ne sääennusteet nukkuessa muuttuu.

----------


## Marcolli

Taitaapa olla Lauttaaressa vähän outo aksentti puhua hollantia, kun mulle tuli kauhea kasa laakereita, vaikka tilasin yhden mutterin SJ:n takaiskarin kiinnitykseen.
Sääksi-Rajamäki on muuten rutikuivaa, joten yritän ens viikonloppunakin suoritua sinne. Varmistelen myöhemmin tarkemman aikataulun, jos vaikka joku haluaa lähteä mukaan.

----------


## Tom1

Tänne kukaan lähdössä?? http://hypykisat.fi/nmtb/

----------


## Marcolli

Mahtaako yhteislenkkejä enää olla olemassakaan, kun ei maalikaupalla tänäänkään
 kevään parhaasta ajokelistä huolimatta näkynyt ketään?

----------


## Palis79

No, olisinhan minä tullut, mutta elin tähän hetkeen asti torstaissa! Kävin lenkillä just viiden aikoihin ja harmittelin, että olisipa keskiviikko niin vois mennä kimppalenkille, kun kerrankin olisi aikaa. 

Kyllä nää yövuorot sotkee pään aika totaalisesti!  :Leveä hymy:  Hyvä keli oli tosiaan juu! Polutkaan eivät olleet erityisen märkiä.

----------


## Rautapelto

Kyllä muuten mutta... ku lähti ryhmä sopivasti duunin nurkilta työajan loppuessa.

----------


## ertsi

Minä kun en oikein osaa ajaa, niin menen hakemaan oppia "ulkoa". Pääsiäistä seuraavana viikonloppuna joku Lehikoisen Matti vetää tekniikkakurssia Calpisessa: http://www.mtb-enduro.net/2014/03/26...harrastajille/
Ilmoittauduin sunnuntaille, kaksi paikkaa kuulemma on vielä jäljellä. Lauantai on myyty loppuun, mutta varasijoille otetaan.

----------


## S.S

Rautapelto, olitko se sinä, kuka ajeli tänään Pivotilla lemmenlaaksossa? Oltiin koiria ulkoiluttamassa ja tulit vastaan (olin se vihreätakkinen). Millaisessa kunnossa loppupätkä reitistä oli?

----------


## S.S

> Tänne kukaan lähdössä?? http://hypykisat.fi/nmtb/



Tarkoitus olisi... En kuitenkaan vielä ole ilmoa sisään laittanut.

----------


## heccu

> Minä kun en oikein osaa ajaa, niin menen hakemaan oppia "ulkoa". Pääsiäistä seuraavana viikonloppuna joku Lehikoisen Matti vetää tekniikkakurssia Calpisessa: http://www.mtb-enduro.net/2014/03/26...harrastajille/
> Ilmoittauduin sunnuntaille, kaksi paikkaa kuulemma on vielä jäljellä. Lauantai on myyty loppuun, mutta varasijoille otetaan.



niin, oishan se sunkin jo aika oppia ajamaan  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## Rautapelto

> Millaisessa kunnossa loppupätkä reitistä oli?



Siirryin ylemmälle polulle ennen notkoa, ajattelin että pelto saattaa olla aika tuskanen. Muuten alkaa polut olla asiallisessa kunnossa.

----------


## Rautapelto

Mites huomenna? Eka lenkki kesäaikaan, ehkä jotain gaffipaussia jossain?

----------


## Jost

ja munkit...

----------


## Antsu

Vois tulla roikkuun letkan joukkoon. Olihan se klo 9 kaupalla (taitaa olla liikaa aikaa viime kerrasta)?
Tänään koitin löytää uuden pohjoisemman reitin Lemmenlaaksosta Liisunkalliolle. Meni tunkkaamiseksi hakkuumyllerryksessä.

----------


## ertsi

^Jaa, tais olla sun renkaanjälkiä siellä sitten. Käytiin siellä Paliksen kanssa tänään kantamassa ja katsomassa, vieläkö polun pää sieltä jostain löytyisi. Sen verran oli maisema muuttunut, että luovutettiin aika nopeasti. Kostoksi speksattiin vähän uutta polun pätkää, mutta ans kattoo, josko niistä jalostais jotain vai ei.

Nelisen viikkoa sitten krossarimaantielenkillä tuli rykäistyä polvilleen jäälle. Vasen polvi ei oikein vieläkään ole 100%:nen. Kävin eilen magneetissa ja onneksi vahvistui, että luut ja rustot ovat kunnossa. Mutta ruhjeturvotusta on edelleen polvilumpion etu- ja takapuolella sekä jossain jänteessä (meni ohi, missä niistä). Lyhyitä ja kevyitä lenkkejä saa ajaa, joten en taida pariin viikkoon kaupalle uskaltautua. Huomenna varmaan siinä kahden pintaan starttaan jonkinlaiselle höntsäilylle. Maastoon tai maantielle, saas nähdä.

----------


## heccu

ja taas speksaillaan


ja välillä meni ihan konttailuksi






> ja munkit...





hengissä selvittiin

----------


## Jukka H

Kuva Liisunkalliolta Långkärrintielle päin. Eipä polku enää nävy :Irvistys: . Saiskohan pikku talkoilla?

Läpireitti kuitenkin löyty 20m tunkkauksella. L-tieltä samoiltiin reitti golfkentälle. Hyvä vaihtoehto idemmän kaasulinjalle. Risuhommiakin duunailtiin. 
Tämmöinen Vp-samoilu saatiin aikaseks.

----------


## heccu

JIHUU, elämäni ensimmäinen rimpulatolppa saapui tänään, enää ei tatvitse etsiä maastossa kiveä tai kantoa jonka päältä pääsee takaisin pyörän selkään. toivottavasti.

sitku keksittäis vielä semmonen pyörä jossa vaakaputki laskeutuu ja nousee samaa tahtia ton tolpan kanssa niin ois vielä helopompaa.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> JIHUU, elämäni ensimmäinen rimpulatolppa saapui tänään, enää ei tatvitse etsiä maastossa kiveä tai kantoa jonka päältä pääsee takaisin pyörän selkään. toivottavasti.
> 
> sitku keksittäis vielä semmonen pyörä jossa vaakaputki laskeutuu ja nousee samaa tahtia ton tolpan kanssa niin ois vielä helopompaa.



NO nyt sitten heti kokeilemaan sitä.
Onko tänään kaupalla lähtijöitä (muita kuin mahdollisesti minä)?

----------


## Xamnala

> NO nyt sitten heti kokeilemaan sitä.
> Onko tänään kaupalla lähtijöitä (muita kuin mahdollisesti minä)?



Huomenna maantielenkille Timbe, ei tarvii yksin rimpuilla koko ajan !!!

----------


## heccu

> NO nyt sitten heti kokeilemaan sitä.
> Onko tänään kaupalla lähtijöitä (muita kuin mahdollisesti minä)?



sorry, tänään muuta ohjelmaa. otin uudesta satulatolpasta kuvankin:


ihan kuin toi kaveri olisi vähän kateellisen oloinen  :Sarkastinen:  jotain se puhui että pitäskö myös hommata tommonen säätötolppa

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Joo, L on iso. Sitä paitsi tarvitsen vain rungon ja 29". En tiedä, mihin 30 tuossa viittaa, mutta esim. 1625 € (eli paljon) maksaa tällainen:
http://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/sco...t-2014-p232515

Mitä muuten on maantie-scottisi? Itsekin ostin kun halvalla myytiin Cr1 pro -nimisen

----------


## ARJ

Moro.

Tässä hieman hintatietoutta Nineristä:

Kampetta saa esim. seuraavasta kaapasta: extrom.eu

Runko:NINERONE 9 RDO koko M väri Atomic Blue Hinta: 1663,20€. 
Jäykkä haarukka: NINERCarbon RDO 15mm läpiakselilla väri Atomic Blue. Hinta462 €.


Tommosta setuppia olen itse suunnitellut ja paperille piirtänyt, mutta en ole vielä tilannut. Nicolaista siirrän jarrut ja voimansiirron.
Kiekoiksi jotkut asialliset kevyet ja vot paketti kasassa. 

Nyt en ole Tahkolla mukana kun  maha on iso ja kunto on normaaliakain paskempi, mutta jos ertsi lokissaan alakaa kirjottammaan jotain aivan luokatonta reenauksesta niin saatampa itsekkin innostua ajamaan.

Jos joku haluaa halavalla sen Nicolain rungon ja Keulan niin ole yhteyksissä saatat yllättyä kun kädessäsi kiiltellöö hieno runko :Hymy: 

Jos olet Tahkolle menossa niin jarruta Kuopiossa Vehon kohdalla, talo tarjoo halavalla tutuille kahvit. Tuntemattomat saa ilimatteeksi.


ARJ

----------


## Jukka H

Skorpi-vuosaari ajelusta sen verran että siirtyy tuonnemmaksi. Ei reitti kuivu ja perjantaina lykkää lisää vettä, niin ei kehtaa lähtee survomaan kun naatiskelemaan ol tarkotus.
No eihän toki koko kieppi mitään kurauraa oo, mut kuiteskin. Heinäkuun 1. tai 2.vkl vois olla seur. mahd. ajankohdat moiseen.

----------


## Palis79

Mitä mitä? Onko ARJ palannu oekeitten immeisten seuvulle?  Tiällähän minäkii,  tosin vaan käymässä. Eikä ole taas mikään menny kohtuuvella.  Etujarru sano poks, tahko lauantaina ja varapyörä, josta sen vois riistää on lainattu eteenpäin. No, eihän täältä saa mistään varaosia. Onneksi se nyt pitää sen verran, sillä just ja just ajaa.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Moro.
> 
> Tässä hieman hintatietoutta Nineristä:
> 
> Kampetta saa esim. seuraavasta kaapasta: extrom.eu
> 
> Runko:NINERONE 9 RDO koko M väri Atomic Blue Hinta: 1663,20€. 
> Jäykkä haarukka: NINERCarbon RDO 15mm läpiakselilla väri Atomic Blue. Hinta462 €.
> 
> ...



Vieläkö ARJ vaikuttaa Järvenpäässä? Kiitos infosta, siellähän on jopa vähän halvemmallakin jotain hiilikuiti-ninereita. Katotaan nyt mikä tulee hankittua, mutta samantyyppinen runko olisi saatava, sen oli tarkoitus olla pitkäikäinen kulkupeli.

----------


## Jukka H

^Entäs tää , ihan vaan tuli mieleen, tiiä en siitä mitään.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

^Se on juuri se sama, josta aiemmin jaoin mainoskuvan.

----------


## Jukka H

No voi kehvatsu, olimpas kömpelö. Mut hyvä et tiedossa on.

----------


## Fourtour

Timbe - se mun maantieScotti on Addict RC. Siis rungoltaan, osat tilailin sieltä täältä, älyttömän halvalla...

----------


## kasari

^      Täh. Eiks sen pitäny olla Foil. Senhän piti olla nimenomaan Foil. Käyppäs Jake tarkistamassa asia... :Sekaisin:  :Hymy:

----------


## javal

Tänään löytyi saappimiehen aarteita polulta. Harmi kun itellä ei oo enää 900 S:ää



https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ssnzoqem7...NR_l0myQKAWgaa

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Ei hyvä päivä. Dirty Harry täysjäykkäpyörä oli parasta uutta, mitä pitkään aikaan olen pyöräilyssä kokenut, mutta nyt se on rikki. Illalla täytynee alkaa englannin kielellä vääntää selvitystä ja kysellä, mitä nyt.



No niin, ei yllätys, että On One tarjoaa Lurcheria tilalle. Se on n. 350-400 grammaa painavampi eli siis hiilikuiturungoksi jo painava (joku oli muistaakseni punninnut sen olevan oikeasti n. 1600 g), ja tällä hetkellä 190 euroa halvempi. Siis sikahalpa, 340 €. Kelläs täällä olikaan kokemusta tai muuten käsitystä tästä Lurcherista?

----------


## ertsi

Minähän saatan ehtiä tänään 17:30 kaupalle! Tai sitten en. Olis kyllä raksi seinään, jos niin hassusti kävis.

----------


## JPHEI

Just sain kamppeet niskaan, kohta starttaan kaupalle.

----------


## TuomasR

Timberman: Whippet olikin 26". Lurcher on varmaankin ainoa kohtuullisen hintainen ja kohtuullisen kestävä kuiturunko. Mä en ehkä ostaisi ylempänä mainittua runkoa tai ebaysta kiinankuitua kuten jotkut mtbr:ssä tekevät. 
Pikaisen googletuksen perusteella jotkut ovat rikkoneet Lurcherin, mutta ymmärtääkseni rungot ovat rikottu iskusta, ei ajamalla http://forums.mtbr.com/one/one-lurcher-714464-12.html. Lurcher on geometrialtaan sama kuin Scandal, ja Scandal on ainakin omasta mielestäni hyvä ja mukava alurunko. Vertailukohtana mulla on tosin vain 2005(?) Rig, joka oli kankeampi, hirmuisen epämukava ja täryyttävä Scandaliin verrattuna. Massaa Lurcherilla tulee jonkun verran lisää, mutta on toisaalta 1000€ halvempi kuin Ninerit ja Pivotit yms. Gramman hinta on aika kova mutta raha ei ole massan mittari  :Hymy: 

Kesätukkakonsertti oli hieno, kiitos Rautapelto ja muut esiintyjät! Vielä taisi olla perjantaina esitys jäljellä jos joku innostuu lähtemään katsomaan.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

^Kiitos infosta ja linkistä. Hitto kun eivät keskusteluissan osaa asiallisia paino- ja pituusyksiköitä.

----------


## Fourtour

> ^      Täh. Eiks sen pitäny olla Foil. Senhän piti olla nimenomaan Foil. Käyppäs Jake tarkistamassa asia...



Ehkä pitäisi, mutta se Foil oli silloin just tullut uusi malli, eikä siihen ollut mahdollisuutta - siis rahaa...
Oluttakin pitäisi juoda, mutta niin sitä vain töissä ollaan!

----------


## Meridisti

> No niin, ei yllätys, että On One tarjoaa Lurcheria tilalle. Se on n. 350-400 grammaa painavampi eli siis hiilikuiturungoksi jo painava (joku oli muistaakseni punninnut sen olevan oikeasti n. 1600 g), ja tällä hetkellä 190 euroa halvempi. Siis sikahalpa, 340 €. Kelläs täällä olikaan kokemusta tai muuten käsitystä tästä Lurcherista?



Tallista löytyy Lurcher. ...tosin nyt raatona kun menin tilaamaan (heikkona hetkenä) Cuben 29" täpärin rungon (kevään pyöräkuumeeseen) ja Lurcher luovutti kiekot, vaihteet, kammet ja väliaiakaisesti keulankin. Tallissa on On One Inbred 29 joka mielestäni on mittojen mukaan samanlainen. Sillä on tullut tahkottua ympäri lähiseutuja. Sen verran mukava oli, että sen jälkeen 26" fillarit jäi talliin ja päätyivät myyntiin. Ensviikolla tulee Cubeen RockShox Relevation RCT3 keula niin olisi mahdollisuus raapia jokinlaisilla osilla Lurcher uudestaan kasaan.

PS. vaimo epäilee että pyörät lisääntyy keskenään tallissa ja kyselee pitäisikö naistenpyörät säilyttää muualla ...kokemuksia?

EDIT: 16" Lurcher rungon paino oli 1650g

----------


## ARJ

> Mitä mitä? Onko ARJ palannu oekeitten immeisten seuvulle?  Tiällähän minäkii,  tosin vaan käymässä. Eikä ole taas mikään menny kohtuuvella.  Etujarru sano poks, tahko lauantaina ja varapyörä, josta sen vois riistää on lainattu eteenpäin. No, eihän täältä saa mistään varaosia. Onneksi se nyt pitää sen verran, sillä just ja just ajaa.



Kyllä olen ja perhe tulee perässä kunhan kämppä saadaan jollain iliveellä kaupattua.

Kyllä oli eilen haikea katsella kun vastaan tuli toinen toistaan upeampaa hiilikuituvatkainta auton katolla  kun ajelin tänne etelään.

Ensivuonna ne tullenee perä edellä vastaan Kinahmilla (polulla), suapa nähä.

----------


## Jost

78 km Karhunpolkua tänään takana, nyt savusaunaan ja aamulla matka jatkuu.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Jos huomisaamuna ei yllättäen sataisikaan pahasti, olisiko aamulla lähtijöitä?

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Tallista löytyy Lurcher. ...tosin nyt raatona kun menin tilaamaan (heikkona hetkenä) Cuben 29" täpärin rungon (kevään pyöräkuumeeseen) ja Lurcher luovutti kiekot, vaihteet, kammet ja väliaiakaisesti keulankin. Tallissa on On One Inbred 29 joka mielestäni on mittojen mukaan samanlainen. Sillä on tullut tahkottua ympäri lähiseutuja. Sen verran mukava oli, että sen jälkeen 26" fillarit jäi talliin ja päätyivät myyntiin. Ensviikolla tulee Cubeen RockShox Relevation RCT3 keula niin olisi mahdollisuus raapia jokinlaisilla osilla Lurcher uudestaan kasaan.
> 
> PS. vaimo epäilee että pyörät lisääntyy keskenään tallissa ja kyselee pitäisikö naistenpyörät säilyttää muualla ...kokemuksia?
> 
> EDIT: 16" Lurcher rungon paino oli 1650g



Oliko sulla tarkkakin vaaka?  Paino on yllättävän korkea, kun sivuillaan sanovat, että 21" runko painaa 1550 g.
Vaimoni ei ole keksinyt tuota teoriaa pyörien lisääntymisestä, mutta pilkkaa niiden määrästä kyllä saa kuulla, kun niitä nyt on 8, mutta siinä on kyllä yksi ajokelvoton Jopo ja yksi ajokelpoinen mummopyöräkin mukana.

----------


## heccu

> 78 km Karhunpolkua tänään takana, nyt savusaunaan ja aamulla matka jatkuu.



katteeks käy. siis toi savusauna  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kasari

Heip. TahkoMTB:n osallistujaluettelo  haku antaa mtbjärvenpäällä yhden osuman:     Jarkko Palorinne

Kaveri vetäs 60 km aikaan 4.38.57.5            ONNITTELUT!

Muita?

----------


## Meridisti

> Oliko sulla tarkkakin vaaka?  Paino on yllättävän korkea, kun sivuillaan sanovat, että 21" runko painaa 1550 g.
> Vaimoni ei ole keksinyt tuota teoriaa pyörien lisääntymisestä, mutta pilkkaa niiden määrästä kyllä saa kuulla, kun niitä nyt on 8, mutta siinä on kyllä yksi ajokelvoton Jopo ja yksi ajokelpoinen mummopyöräkin mukana.



Punnittu Berkley 25 kg PRO kala vaa-alla. Tarkkuudeksi ilmoitetaan 10g. Punnittu useampaan kertaan. Mittaustulokset etuhaarukoissa on ollut kirje vaa-an kanssa samansuuruisia, joten uskon että tulos on melkolailla tarkka.

EDIT: Paino sivuilla on varmaan ilman dropoutteja

----------


## heccu

lähetti toi tänään väliaikaista täydennystä mun romuhuoneeseen

----------


## Palis79

> Heip. TahkoMTB:n osallistujaluettelo  haku antaa mtbjärvenpäällä yhden osuman:     Jarkko Palorinne
> 
> Kaveri vetäs 60 km aikaan 4.38.57.5            ONNITTELUT!
> 
> Muita?



Kiitos kiitos! Tom1 oli ainakiin. Tais ajaa JäPy:n riveissä. Keli oli taas loistava.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> lähetti toi tänään väliaikaista täydennystä mun romuhuoneeseen



Täälläkin pitäis olla sellainen tykkäys-nappula. Sinusta on kuulemma ollut lehtijuttukin, mutta kun me luetaan vaan hesaria niin ohi on mennyt. Voisko joku vaikka skannata sen ja jakaa?

Onko suunnitteilla retkiä, joihin me tavalliset kuolevaisetkin pääsisimme mukaan?

----------


## Jukka H

Dodii, Leipäkone toimitettu arvoiselleen haltijalle. Taitaa sille vielä paikka löytyä vaikka täyttä näkyy hyllyillä olevan.

 No sit galluppia perinteiseen Skorpi-Vuosaari ajeluun liittyen. Tuo ainakin puoltais Sunnuntaita 6.7. Sit olis 5.7, 12/13.7 mahdollisia. Mulle käy kaikki nuo.
 Halukkaat laitelkaa päivämäärät jolloin sopis niin eniten ääniä saanut päivä voittakoon.(tai sit pari retkee..) Säävaraus kuitenkin, sateeseen/just sateen jälkeen on no go.

 Näin se sit menee:
 Lähtö Klo 900 tuolta , Vuosaaressa Aakkoseväät(ja vesileilien täyttö), ja paluu pohjoseen. Aikaa menee 6h+. Polut vaihtelee lähes olemattomasta kallionpäällisiin.
 Matkaa tulee 55-60 km, tuosta n.12km on siirtymää. Maastopainotteinen pläjäys siis tiedossa. Taukoja(abc:n lisäksi) pidetään jokunen mennessä ja tullessa joten eväät mukaan ken tarvii. Retkivauhtia mennään, sujuvan soljuvaa menoa tavoitellen. Siirtymien vähyys retkestä varsin rankan tekee kuitenkin.
 Viimevuotiseen verrattuna keskiosassa muutoksia ja alalenkki toistepäin. Siirtymää joku km vähempi.

----------


## ertsi

> Dodii, Leipäkone toimitettu arvoiselleen haltijalle. Taitaa sille vielä paikka löytyä vaikka täyttä näkyy hyllyillä olevan.



Siellähän se näyttää olevan. Arvoisellaan paikalla kaljakorin päällä.





> No sit galluppia perinteiseen Skorpi-Vuosaari ajeluun liittyen. Tuo ainakin puoltais Sunnuntaita 6.7. Sit olis 5.7, 12/13.7 mahdollisia. Mulle käy kaikki nuo.
>  Halukkaat laitelkaa päivämäärät jolloin sopis niin eniten ääniä saanut päivä voittakoon.(tai sit pari retkee..) Säävaraus kuitenkin, sateeseen/just sateen jälkeen on no go.



Minä yh-isäilen ensi viikonlopun, mutta lauantaina 5.7 saattaisi näillä näkymin olla mahdollisuus laatuaikaan. Luvata en tosin voi, riippuu mummusta ja vaarista nääs...  6.7 ei todennäköisesti natsaa. 12/13.7 ei toistaiseksi ole tiedossa ohjattua toimintaa.

----------


## TuomasR

Ehkä mäkin sitten vuokraan pelin alle. Eipä mene oma rikki. 

Voisin Jukka hypätä jostain matkan varrelta kyytiin niin ei tarvi polkea Ohkolaan asti. Vaikka ST1 tms?

Tarviiko juomareppua mukana? Varaosat tulee talon puolesta ja autolta varmaan saa juotavaa laskujen välissä. Niin, ja kandeeko ottaa omat polvarit ja kyynärit vai onko vuokraamolla hommaan sopivammat?

----------


## Jukka H

Vuokraamo 17 asti auki, saap varattua fillarin 0207559972. ite varasin juuri. Suojia tosiaan saa vuokrattua sieltä, omia tietty kandee ottaa mukaan, autoon mahtuu.
Viimeks oli juomareput jotka jätettiin ala-asemalle- toimi joten nytkin sillai. autossa oli osalla eväitä, osa söi ravintolas. Toi eväshommakin toimi kyllä hyvin kun ei mitään hirmumättöö viiti kuitenkaan vedellä. Kahvilla käytiin kyllä kuitenkin. Aattelin jotku eväät laitella mukaan.
Tuun hakeen sut kotoo, helpompi sillai.

----------


## TuomasR

Kiitos!
Fillaria en kerennyt vuokraamaan, luin viestin juuri eikä vuokraamo enää vastannut. Luulisi rinteessä olevan tilaa ja pyöriä vapaana kun ajomiehet ovat Tahkolla. 
Täytyy jotkut eväät pakkailla mukaan, tulee jo menomatkalla nälkä, parkki aukeaa vasta lounasaikaan  :Hymy: 

Joko Marcolli raivasi esteet tärkeimmän tieltä?

----------


## Seppo Nurminen

Tulossa olen kanssa, otan oman pyörän ja eväät, kypärän ja suojat voi sitten katsoa paikan päältä. Mun täytyy tosiaan lähteä jo siinä neljän aikoihin pois.

----------


## TuomasR

Kiitos Jukalle & Sepolle ajoseurasta, rohkaisusta ja koko reissusta noin yleisesti! Kaikki paikat tuli ajettua ja testattua. Minä vastasin retken kaatuilusta, ja minun kaatumiset olivat vaarattomia muksahduksia parilla ekalla laskulla. Omalta kohdaltani täysin oikea ratkaisu oli vuokrata DH-jyrä ja varusteet. Oma fillarikin oli varuiksi mukana ja sillä olisi pärjännyt mutta luulisin laskemisen olleen hauskempaa (ja huolettomampaa) "oikealla" pyörällä.

Hissipyöräily tuntui kivalta ja uudestaankin mennään!

----------


## Seppo Nurminen

Joo hauskaa oli. En ole vähään aikaan porukkalenkillä ollutkaan mutta meininki oli muuttunut melko lailla



[IMG][/IMG]

Jukka kuvassa.

----------


## Jukka H

Hauskaa tosiaan oli taaskin. Hetken pähkäilyn jälkeen tuosta^ Tuomas ja Seppokin ajo ku tyhjää vaan. Näyttää vaan kaaheelle.
 Kaikki reitit tuli ajeltua, jäykkäperällä voi tehdä ihmeellisiä asioita näköjään :Leveä hymy: .
Kiitoksia vaan hienosta retkestä herroille.

----------


## Palis79

Härregud! Huomenna pääsis lenkeilemään jopa ihmisten aikaan, joten ajattelin suunnata maalikaupalle. Muita?

----------


## Seppo Nurminen

Mulle pääsi siinä vauhdin hurmassa käymään niin että takki jäi sinne Sappeelle. Olisiko täällä haluja lähteä käymään siellä vielä kerran tässä parin viikon aikana. Multa saa kyydin yksi tai kaksi henkilöä riippuen pyörien määrästä. Ottivat rotsin jemmaan ja laittavat postilla jos ei tule käytyä, yksin en viitsi mennä.

----------


## TuomasR

^oli jo vakavasti harkinnassa, mutta kokopäiväretki lienee liian hankala sovittaa perheen ja muiden aikatauluihin.

^^EDIT: Oon tulossa

Lauantaina ajattelin mennä pojan kanssa ajamaan bemaksia Kivikkoon. Tähtään vuokraamon aukeamiseen klo 14, multa saa kyydin jos joku haluaa tulla mukaan. Pari tuntia ajoa riittänee.

----------


## Marcolli

Onkohan kellään vapaa- aikaa perjantaina päivällä n.5 h lähteä ajelemaan neulaset pois 7 veljen maratonreitilä. Lienee tuolloin jo merkitty?

----------


## Fork-95

Olisko kukaan innokas lähtemään kevyelle pyöritykselle perjantai iltana joskus 1930 aikaan hautausmaan parkkipaikalta? Itellä flunnssasta paluttelu lenkki joten pyörittelen iha rauhassa...

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Onkohan kellään vapaa- aikaa perjantaina päivällä n.5 h lähteä ajelemaan neulaset pois 7 veljen maratonreitilä. Lienee tuolloin jo merkitty?



Mä olen niin vähän ehtinyt ajella, että perjantaina tosiaan mieli tekisikin lähteä jonnekin. Kun työni on urakkaluontoista, nyt on vielä vähän vaikea sanoa, olisinko perjantai-iltapäivänä valmis lähtemään, puolenpäivän jälkeen. Huomenna voisi päättää. Jos ei sinne asti, niin lähemmäksi.
Pärjäisköhän sillä reitillä jousittamattomalla pyörällä?

----------


## heccu

> Pärjäisköhän sillä reitillä jousittamattomalla pyörällä?



sä oot joskus ajanut tosta reitistä n 50%, silloin kaipasit tuoreita jalkoja kivikoissa  :Hymy:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

^Lähtiskö Heccu perjantaina mukaan? Jaa että kyse ei ole pelkästään helpoista kangasmaastoista? Että oikein täysjoustopyörä syytä ottaa, jos siinä on 7 veljeksen reitin teknisimmät osat siellä Hyvinkään päässä.

----------


## heccu

> ^Lähtiskö Heccu perjantaina mukaan?.



ei taida nyt ehtiä

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Onkohan kellään vapaa- aikaa perjantaina päivällä n.5 h lähteä ajelemaan neulaset pois 7 veljen maratonreitilä. Lienee tuolloin jo merkitty?



Mä voisin lähteä, jos vielä suunnitelmissa. Joko heti aamulla yhdeksän kieppeillä tai sitten puolenpäivän jälkeen.

----------


## heccu

olin tulossa Palon iltarasteilta fillarilla Jäkeen päin kun tutulla polulla alamäen jälkeen oli ylläri. oli niin siististi kaivettu oja että havahduin vasta muutama metriä ennen että nyt on jotain poikittain polulla.  tulin tuolta oikealta puskista "viittäkymppiä" alamäkeen. puskat peittävät juuri sopivasti näkyvyyden pellolle. etupyörä pysähtyi paniikkijarrutuksen jälkeen tohon kohtaa missä takapyörä on kuvassa.  hain siihen metsästä kepin kiinnittämään huomiota.

kun olin siinä ihmettelemässä Palis & co tulivat pellon puolelta iltalenkillä.

----------


## ertsi

Lauantaina aamulla lenkuroimaan pariksi tunniksi? Lähtö vois olla 0900 Haarajoen asemalta ja siitä Flisbergetin suuntaan. Sunnuntaina iltapäivästä ehkä Calpikseen...

----------


## Rautapelto

> Sunnuntaina iltapäivästä ehkä Calpikseen...



Calpis ok! Lauantaina Sipoonkorpeen näillä näkymin.

----------


## heccu

kävin valloitusretkellä idän  suunnalla kokematta yhtään vastarintaa.  uusilla valloittamillani  alueilla ei ollut yhtään panssariestettä.  Pornaisten kirkonkylän olisin  valloittanut samaan syssyyn parissa tunnissa jos ois ruokahuolto  pelannut ja valot ollut mukana.  nälkä ja pimeys keskeyttivät hyvin  alkaneen valloitusretken sviddu.
uutta polkua löytyi kilometritolkulla, aivan idässä vielä paikasta (kuvat 12 ja 13) jossa ei kyllä polkuja olettanut olevan.  sinne jäi vielä ajamatontakin.

----------


## TuomasR

^hienoo! Olet aika veijari. Jäljen lisäksi joudut vielä näyttämään polut  :Hymy:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Käytiin Marcollin kanssa tutustumassa huomiseen 7 veljeksen XCM-reittiin. Ajettiin siitä vain reilut 40 km ja koville otti. Jos joku ajaa koko 70 km aikaan 3.30, kuten siellä oletetaan, niin kypärää kyllä nostan. Samaahan se enimmäkseen oli, kuin mikä on jo pari kertaa ajettu. En muistanut, että siellä on niinkin teknistä. 
Sunnuntaille suunnitelmia (muuta kuin laskettelukeskuksia)?

----------


## ertsi

> Lauantaina aamulla lenkuroimaan pariksi tunniksi? Lähtö vois olla 0900 Haarajoen asemalta ja siitä Flisbergetin suuntaan. Sunnuntaina iltapäivästä ehkä Calpikseen...



Jos kukaan ei huomenna tiedä tulevansa, niin en ittekseni mene steissille hengaamaan vaan liikahdan, kun liikahdan. Mahd. jo ennen ysiä. Kotiin pitää ehtiä viimeistään 11:30. Tarkistan vielä aamulla, onko lähtijöitä.

Sunnuntai on vieläkin varma ehkä.

----------


## javal

> Jos kukaan ei huomenna tiedä tulevansa, niin en ittekseni mene steissille hengaamaan vaan liikahdan, kun liikahdan. Mahd. jo ennen ysiä. Kotiin pitää ehtiä viimeistään 11:30. Tarkistan vielä aamulla, onko lähtijöitä.
> 
> Sunnuntai on vieläkin varma ehkä.



just heräsin. Asemalle ehdin kyllä ysiksi.  Vieläkö ehtii ?

----------


## ertsi

^Aika lähtökuopissa jo alan olemaan... Mutta en kuitenkaan ensimmäiseen puoleen tuntiin kerkeä tota haariksen lutakkoa kauemmas  :Leveä hymy:  Soita, kun pääset irtoamaan, niin annan koordinaatit.

----------


## javal

> ^Aika lähtökuopissa jo alan olemaan... Mutta en kuitenkaan ensimmäiseen puoleen tuntiin kerkeä tota haariksen lutakkoa kauemmas  Soita, kun pääset irtoamaan, niin annan koordinaatit.



Ok, soittelen ja poljen sut kiinni maantietä pitkin

----------


## Marcolli

> Mä olen niin vähän ehtinyt ajella, että perjantaina tosiaan mieli tekisikin lähteä jonnekin. Kun työni on urakkaluontoista, nyt on vielä vähän vaikea sanoa, olisinko perjantai-iltapäivänä valmis lähtemään, puolenpäivän jälkeen. Huomenna voisi päättää. Jos ei sinne asti, niin lähemmäksi.
> Pärjäisköhän sillä reitillä jousittamattomalla pyörällä?



EI.

----------


## TuomasR

> Sunnuntaille suunnitelmia (muuta kuin laskettelukeskuksia)?



Maalikaupalle todennäköisesti klo 9 sunnuntaina.

Nyt hyötyliikuntana halonhakkuuta  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## ertsi

Enpä viitsi lähteä Clapikseen sadetta pitämään. Ei siellä sitä paitsi taida vieläkään pyöriä toinen hissi. Jotenkin perushinkkaaminenkaan ei oikein jaksa motivoida. Taidanpa aamutuimaan mennä speksailemaan / askartelemaan jotain tonne: http://osm.org/go/0xaohRN1--?layers=C&m=

----------


## heccu

> Leipäkoneen haltija vauhdissa



Tykkitorninmäeltä pamahtaa paineita tuleville The LKn tavoittelijoille, paremmaksi on pantava.
lähtee reenaamaan.... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## FillaRilla

> Joo, nyt näkyy. On se hurja.



On se, on se hurja: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJiLszrc6s4
Etenkin kohdassa 4.20 vetää vertoja Sepolle. Tai ei nyt sentään...  :Hymy:

----------


## FillaRilla

En mä tarkoittanu, että foorumi taas menisi jumiin, mulla ei tietääksen ole taikavoimaa. Muutkin voi kirjoittaa, vaikka olenki viimeinen postaaja. Tässä lainaus kuvarasteilta:




> niin on näköjään saanut.  känny ei suostu päivittämään uusia viestejä  jotka tulleet K-U -kuvarastiketjuun Fillarillan postauksen jälkeen.
> kaikissa muissa kokeilemissani ketjuissa päivittää normaalisti.  toimiskohan sitten jos Rami poistais ton viestinsä .



Pitääkö oikeesti poistaa kuvarastiviesti, että kirous poistuu, kun kukaan ei jatka keskustelua edes täällä? 
Märkään viikonloppuun kellään mitään suunnitelmaa? Sunnuntaina voisi olle keliä... Vaikka se keskellä yötä herääminen voi pitää kynnyksen korkealla lähteä...

----------


## Fourtour

Sunnuntaina on näillä näkymin lähdössä Kellokoskelta myöhäiset liikkeellelähtijät - mä ja Tonip ainakin. Aikaisintaan kympiltä. Suuntaa ei vielä ole mietitty, mutta Järvenpään kautta varmaankin  johonkin 4-6 tuntia.

----------


## Fourtour

Sain postattua - ei oo kirousta tässä ketjussa.

----------


## FillaRilla

Olen kuulolla. Lähdetkö tuolla kuvassasi olevalla "Supersinkulalla"?
Kiitos sinulle. Demoniolo poistui. Sarvetkin katosi otsalta.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Saattaisin myös olla kiinnostunut sunnuntain aikaisintaan klo 10 lähdöstä. Ennustekin nyt ok.

----------


## Fourtour

Sovittiin Tonipin kanssa, että lähdetään sillain et ollaan 10.30 Maalikaupalla. Joku reilu neljä tuntia rauhallista seikkailua tavoitteena. Valoisalla, jopa ajoissa, takas kotona. Suuntaa ei vieläkään tiedetä. Kaikki käy.

----------


## FillaRilla

Pahalainen. Eilen tuntui että olen kovaa vauhtia toipumassa pienestä viikon vaivanneesta taudista, mutta tämän päiväiselle räkämäärälle ei löydy vertaa ja tauti on nyt nostanut lämmönkin. En taida kyetä mukaan, vaikka tahtotila olisi ollut.
Lupaan yrittää mukaan, jos näitä aamupäivällä alkavia on toistekin.

----------


## Jost

Onko ketään lähdössä viikkolenkille huomenna VAKIOAIKAAN?

----------


## ertsi

^Minä olen huomenna lähdössä iskareidensäätölenkuralle varmaan ysin aikaan aamusta tai vaihtoehtoisesti kahden jälkeen iltapäivällä. Pyörin parisen tuntia tässä nurkilla. Fork-95 oli lähdössä seuraksi. Kaupalle en kyllä ihan ysiksi lupaa osua. Mutta jos et muuta keksi, tule siksi aikaa pörräämään meidän kanssa, että XC-retkue saavuttaa Järvenpään.

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi lähteä vasta illemmalla, kun pakastaa vähän enempi. Voisi ehkä olla polut paremmassa kunnossa.

----------


## Jost

Ok. Koodailaan aamulla missä mennään.

----------


## javal

Aamu menee lasten touhuissa , mutta iltapäivällä pitää johonkin aikaan päästä baanalla. Pitää vielä vääntää noi talvirenkaat alle. Ei
siä nyt nastoja välttämättä tarvi, mutta pitää saada leviämpää kummia alle.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

10.30 kaupalla ok.

----------


## javal

^ baanalla tuli siis käytyä ja talvikausi avattu,  pellonkulma, lemmenlaakso ,terhola, hautuumaa.   
Baana oli kyllä aika muhjuista ja runttaamalla paikoin eteenpäin, mutta kyllä niistä talvipoluista vielä hyvät tulee  :Hymy:

----------


## Fourtour

Juu, mainiota talvipyöräilyä oli tänään.
Ensin aamu- ja einiinaamuporukka kohtasi ja ajettiin hetki Ertsin perässä lähimetsää, ja kun se lonkka ei enää näyttänyt vaivaavan, väsähdettiin, osa lähti kotiin ja einiinaamuporukka kohti Keravaa.
Heccu taiteili meille taas keliin sopivat reitit ja se reilu neljä tuntia tuli seikkailtua. Paikoin oli raskasta, mutta synttärikahvit Savion Tebskalla piristi. 
Onnea Tonip: lle! Ja kiitos lenkkiseuralle!

----------


## heccu

tämmöinen kööri + Timbe oli tänään liikenteessä

paikallaanpyörijät jäivät pyörimään paikalleen ja myöhäisherännäiset lähtivät etelän reissulle

----------


## ertsi

Oli kyllä mukava päästä polkupolkupyörän päälle seitsemän (7!) viikon tauon jälkeen. Pikkasenhan sitä tuli sitten innostuttua, mutta lonkka onneksi kesti ihan hyvin.

Iskareita oli tarkoitus säädellä, mutta alusta toimi kuin ajatus. Pienet röpöt meni kuin soffalla, mutta jämäkkyyttä löytyi kun sitä tarvitsi. Paluuvaimennukset pomputin eteisessä huulille jo aiemmin ja sagin vain laitoin kohdilleen ennen lähtöä. On se Markus vaan aika velho.

----------


## Jukka H

> Iskareita oli tarkoitus säädellä, mutta alusta toimi kuin ajatus. Pienet röpöt meni kuin soffalla, mutta jämäkkyyttä löytyi kun sitä tarvitsi. Paluuvaimennukset pomputin eteisessä huulille jo aiemmin ja sagin vain laitoin kohdilleen ennen lähtöä. On se Markus vaan aika velho.



Mitäs muuta noille joustimille tehtiin kuin huolto? Toiveet vissiin ainakin toteutuivat. Paljonkos oot pitäny Pikessä paineita? Vai sägi vaan hyökkäysasennossa 30:iin ja menox ?

----------


## heccu

> menox ?



Srrrr......

ja Take up

----------


## ertsi

^^Iskari simmattiin ja ilmatilaa muutettiin. Keula simmattiin. Kaikkiaan konkelista tehtiin siis jämäkämpi. Pirusti se myös herkistyi, mutta siihen olisi varmasti auttanut ihan vain huoltokin. Itse alkuun mutisin vain iskarin herkästä pohjailusta ja haikailin keulan herkkyyden perään (johon olisi varmasti ihan vaan huoltokin auttanut). Simmaukset oli marraskuun kamppiksessa, eivätkä kustantaneet siis extraa. Toimii mun ajotyylille näillä poluilla. Eli toiveet toteutuvat ja vähän päälle  :Hymy: 

Piken paineita en nyt muista, sen taulukon mukaan huulille ja sitten tosiaan sägi 30:een pinnaan.

----------


## Jukka H

No on se hyvä et on tuollainen paja ihan kulmilla. Ite aattelin Pikestä tiputtaa alajalat pois ja tarkastaa voiteluöljyt sieltä jossain vaiheessa ennen varsinaista ajoa. Reba oli ainakin taannoin tehtaan jäljiltä aivan kuiva. Sitten vaan kokemuksia kartuttamaan.

----------


## Jost

Oli pikkujouluissa puhetta ajopaidasta.Tämmösen askartelin 100% polyester Stormtech merkiltään ja on laadukas paita.
Mitoitus normaalia eurokokoa, mulla 179 cm 85 kg L koko hyvä.Hinta 30 eur. sis. kaikki painot verot ja muut.
Jos joku haluaa hypistellä paita on mulla kotosalla ja mahd. tilaukset yv.

----------


## ertsi

^Hieno on. Persteksti on nerokas juttu, sehän saattaa jopa näkyä repun alta. Mulle yks ämmä.

Huomenna olis ajatus vähän ajella joskus iltapäivän puolella. Että jos joku käy jo aamupäivän puolella, raportteja polkujen kunnosta arvostetaan  :Vink:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

^^Minä otan kanssa yhden. Jos koko pitää arvata, niin M tai L. Koska aikani maantiekledjuja käytettyäni arvostan väljyyttä, niin koko voi olla jopa L.

Viikonlopusta ei vielä tiiä, jouluna ei jouda, mutta joulun jälkeinen aika loppiaiseen asti pyöräilylle tilaa, kun vain säitä olisi.

----------


## TuomasR

Jost: voisin tulla testaamaan joku päivä

----------


## FillaRilla

Timbe: Alunperin oli kai sun sielun tuotoksia tuo "shock over the rocks, rocks over the shocks". Mitä se oikein tarkoittaa? Noin niiku suameks? Ymmärrän kyllä sanat. Ennoo ennen kehannu kysyy, mut nyt on menny estoja vapauttava määrä... :Cool:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Timbe: Alunperin oli kai sun sielun tuotoksia tuo "shock over the rocks, rocks over the shocks". Mitä se oikein tarkoittaa? Noin niiku suameks? Ymmärrän kyllä sanat. Ennoo ennen kehannu kysyy, mut nyt on menny estoja vapauttava määrä...




http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/shocks?s=t
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/over?s=t
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/rock?s=t 

http://www.sanakirja.org/search.php?q=shock&l=3&l2=17
Tästä puuttuu se, että shock = iskunvaimennin
http://www.sanakirja.org/search.php?q=over&l=3&l2=17
http://www.sanakirja.org/search.php?q=rock&l=3&l2=17
Tästä taas puuttuu se, että rock = rock(-musiikki) = rokkaa

Mutta olen sanonut, että sen saa poistaakin. Kunhan silloin olin keksivinäni.

----------


## KODE

Onkos kukaan tulossa sunnuntai lenkille?

----------


## Marcolli

Täälläpäin taitaa polut olla aika jäisiä. Itse taidan huomenna lähteä Espoon lumettomiin maisemiin, jossa paikallinen opas olisi lähdässä Nöykkiöstä klo 11. Eli lähtö Ducatifiatilla kohti Espoota Niittykatu 27:sta klo 10. Jos jotakuta kiinnostaa, niin kaksi nopeinta mahtuu kyytiin.

----------


## ertsi

^Muistelinkin, että olet puhunut jälkikasvusi jalosta harrastuksesta. Olen kyllä ajatellut, että opetusta noihin parkkitouhuihin olisi hauska saada. Talmastakin sitä toki saa, mutta jos Atte vain suostuu niin näyttää ainakin olevan pätevä tekijä! Korvausta vastaan tietenkin. Tän kauden osalta taitaa olla aikataulut ja mahdollisuudet vähissä, mutta tommosta vesihyppyriä olisi kyllä hauska kokeilla. Taitaa Laajavuoressa olla lähin, eikös vain?

----------


## heccu

^^hurrrjannäköistä meinikiä, helpon näköistä kun sen osaa.  eiks suksi ota aika kovaa vastaan kun veteen pudotaan.

----------


## javal

> ^^hurrrjannäköistä meinikiä, helpon näköistä kun sen osaa.  eiks suksi ota aika kovaa vastaan kun veteen pudotaan.



Itekin ostin myös talvella lasketteluvermeet. Jälkikasvun kanssa sitten käyty talmassa ja messilässä. Riittää tosin ihan tavallinen rinne. 
Eräänlaista extreme elämystä tuli juuri haettua Mumbaista ja ei ollut edes pyörä mukana   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## heccu

> Eräänlaista extreme elämystä tuli juuri haettua Mumbaista ja ei ollut edes pyörä mukana



älä kerro enempää  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Antsu

juu Laajiksessa lähin. Nurmeksessa Hyvärilässä kanssa.
Serenan pitäjän kanssa on pitkään koitettu neuvotella vesihyppyristä, kun puitteet ja organisaatio olisi valmiina, mutte ei ole innostunut.

----------


## Antsu

ottaa. Eli sukset on hupaa kamaa vesihyppyrillä. Jesarilla teippailevat hapsottavia kärkiä.
Ja jos tuut kyljelleen tai selälleen veteen, niin vähän aikaa saa haukkoa henkeä. Luut tosin pysyy ehjänä.

----------


## Rautapelto

Eikös se JukkaH ollut meidän porukan Rokkari-spesialisti? Voisin ottaa opintomatkan kun pitäisi yksi Sid päästää täyteen mittaansa. Joku muukin tietysti jos kokee olonsa mukavaksi noiden kanssa saapi jeesailla...

----------


## Jukka H

onx se painunu kasaan vai avaruudettimen poisto-operaatio. Mikä vuosi/malli. Meneekö pidennys tuosta vaan vai vaatiiko uusia sisuskaluja? 
Työkalut on, öljyjä on, tiivisteitä/pölysuojia ei oo kotona. Vois tuota vaikka vilkaista joku päivä. Soittele vaikka, turistaan lisää.

Jaa niin tässä mikään spesialisti oo, kunhan jotain koittanu duunailla.

----------


## Rautapelto

Avaruudetin pitäis poistaa 100mm/120mm. Löysin kuvat ja manuskat rokkarin sivuilta. Voisin selvitellä tiivisteitä siihen. Vuosi tos.näk. -12. Soittelen sulle vaik jokupäivä.

----------


## Jukka H

Toi markuksen paja on ihan duunin vieressä jos jotain tarvii hakee ni voin kävästä. Riippuu tietty paljo tuolla ajettu et mitä tarvii/kannattaa vaihella
Ollaan kuulolla.

Tuosta Pikestä tuli tiputettua uutuuttaan alajalat pois ihan vaan tarkistusmielessä että öljyä on. Olihan sitä. Reba aikanaan uutena ihan kuiva oli joten kehitystä on tapahtunut.

----------


## ertsi

^Mun pitäis suorittaa Pikelle sama toimenpide lähitulevaisuudessa.

Mites polut, joko huomenna pärjäis kesägummeilla?

----------


## javal

> ^Mun pitäis suorittaa Pikelle sama toimenpide lähitulevaisuudessa.
> 
> Mites polut, joko huomenna pärjäis kesägummeilla?



Keskiviikkona mannin mettä oli täysin kesäkumialustaa. Kaatiksenkin 90%. Hiihtomaja oli enemmän jäässä ja aika vetinen.
Vedin kunnon lipat siinä huoltotien viereisessä laskussa, jossa puusilta ojassa. Paineilin nastoilla reippaasti alas kuin paraskin enskakuski.
Se oli todella liukas -lunta jonka alla jää. Onneksi ei hajonnut mitään. Myöhemmin kun talutin lopun alas niin tanssin kierroksen puun ympäri
 (liu'uin kengillä jäätä pitkin ja otin kädellä kiinni koivusta. Vauhtia sen verran, että oli parempi heittää kierros humppaa koivun ympäri. Partnerina tietysti Trek :Hymy:   )

----------


## Jukka H

Pikessä tosiaan kannattaa pitää alajalkojen öljyt vireessä ja foamit kylläisinä kun Markus muistaakseni mainitsi että puslia ei alajalkoihin saa, eli jos väljistyy niin korjauksena uudet jalat. Toivottavasti tuohon keksiivätten jonkun jutun.
Tuon huolto chargerin purkuineen ja ilmauksineen on vielä harjoittelematta mulla, joskus sit kesällä tulee varmaan yritettyä sitäkin kunhan saa vähän ajettua ees.
Pitäskö viritellä joku teemailta asian tiimoilta? Pätkitään ja pitkitään ja tsekkaillaan voitelut kohilleen.

----------


## javal

> Pitäskö viritellä joku teemailta asian tiimoilta? Pätkitään ja pitkitään ja tsekkaillaan voitelut kohilleen.



Mulla on Foxin keula ja ilmeisesti voitelu pelaa liiankin hyvin, kun toisenpuolen liukupinnassa öljyä jatkuvasti. Eiköhän
siitä oo tiiviste mennyt. Jos teemailta järjestyy, niin eikös se Jukka taitanut Foxien sielunelämänkin  ?

----------


## Jukka H

Mun foxi on 08 vuoden tavan rl . Noita uudempia Fitdtc hässäköitä en oo hipelöiny joten niistä ei oo kokemusta.
Mullakin vuoti öljyä liukuputkeen taannoin, pölytiivisteen vaihto siihen tepsi.

----------


## Meridisti

Rokkarin Dual airit säädetään holkeilla ja single air vaatii uuden männän (tai siis sen varren). Mulla on yksi ylimääräinen ajamaton SiD/Reba 120 mm single air 29" mäntä. Omissa Rokkareissa on ollut rasvat kohdillaan kun olen niitä huoltanut.

----------


## Fourtour

Ennenkuin ostetaan tai kasataan naapurille uutta maastofillaria, niin varmistetaanpa ettei kellään ole nurkissa pyörimässä sopivaa. 
Haussa siis 153 senttiselle kevyelle aloittavalle naiskuskille riittävän hyvä, eli kevyt pyörä maastoon.
Löytyykö? Edes kokeiltavaksi, jotta tietäisi millaista kannattaa etsiä.

----------


## Fourtour

Manninmetsä ja hiihtomaja ajettu tänään, ja ajokunnossa kesägummeilla alkavat olla. Hiihtomajalla se varsinaisen majan pohjoispuolinen alue siis. Tuo missä javalkin oli kaatuillut, näytti turhan jäiseltä kokeiltavaksi. 
Meidän suunnalta saatiin muuten neljä henkeä matkaan lenkille samalta kadulta - varokaa Jäkeläiset, että ette jää jalkoihin kun kesä koittaa!

----------


## ertsi

Joo, keulojen huoltoiltamat olisi pop!

Eiköhän se ole sitten kesägummien alle laittoa tänään ja pari tuntinen hiihtomaja-manni seutuvilla. Onko kukaan liisunkallioilla käynyt? Pitäiskö sitä ihan jopa kaupan kautta yrittää?

----------


## Meridisti

Keulan huoltoon liittyen onko kukaan keksinyt mistä saa isopropanolia (denaturoitu etanoli). Apteekista löytyy sikahintaan pikkupulloja, mutta halvempaa ja litran pullossa? Aikaisemmin olen hankkinut sitä faijan työpaikalta mutta ryökäle on ollut jo parivuotta eläkkeellä eikä firmaakaan enää ole.

----------


## Jrask

> Keulan huoltoon liittyen onko kukaan keksinyt mistä saa isopropanolia (denaturoitu etanoli). Apteekista löytyy sikahintaan pikkupulloja, mutta halvempaa ja litran pullossa? Aikaisemmin olen hankkinut sitä faijan työpaikalta mutta ryökäle on ollut jo parivuotta eläkkeellä eikä firmaakaan enää ole.



Tämä on 98% isopropanolia, eikä tuo pullo ole ihan älyttömän hintainen:
http://www.puuilo.fi/epages/puuilo.s...on=ViewProduct
http://www.s-taroil.fi/tiedostot/v%2...UUSI%20KTT.pdf

----------


## Meridisti

Pari kertaa olen Puuilosta etsinyt mutta ei ole ollut hyllyssä. Nesteen jäänesto samaa kamaa mutta sen saatavuus myös huono. Ei taida uudet autot kestää noita niin ei ole enää kysyntää.

----------


## Jukka H

> Ennenkuin ostetaan tai kasataan naapurille uutta maastofillaria, niin varmistetaanpa ettei kellään ole nurkissa pyörimässä sopivaa. 
> Haussa siis 153 senttiselle kevyelle aloittavalle naiskuskille riittävän hyvä, eli kevyt pyörä maastoon.
> Löytyykö? Edes kokeiltavaksi, jotta tietäisi millaista kannattaa etsiä.



Kokeiluun Cube Access wls 13". Pojalta tuo sit jää rouvalle (152cm). soittele kokeiluaikaa.

----------


## FillaRilla

> Pari kertaa olen Puuilosta etsinyt mutta ei ole ollut hyllyssä. Nesteen jäänesto samaa kamaa mutta sen saatavuus myös huono. Ei taida uudet autot kestää noita niin ei ole enää kysyntää.



Ei tarvita tenua enään bensan sekaan, kun on jo valmiiksi kait 10% (?)
Ainakin Industrol nimellä on tenua myynnissä. Ehkä rautakaupasta löytyy. Joskus oli Grafoliakin, muttei taida olla enään, kun ei ole veivattavia kopiokoneitakaan. Masinolia olen bensan sekaan laitettavista viimeksi tavannut autotarvikeliikkessä. Samaa pas..aa taitaa olla sekin. Itse ole käyttänyt Bräkleenin tapaisia aineksia (esim Wurth ProClean) ja toimii nekin. Miksei vois käyttää emulgoituvia liuotinpesuaineita...? Järvenpään Vähänummessa ainakin Transclean valmistaa ja myy. Eikä ole kallista...

----------


## Rautapelto

> Joo, keulojen huoltoiltamat olisi pop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onko kukaan liisunkallioilla käynyt? Pitäiskö sitä ihan jopa kaupan kautta yrittää?




Pannaan kaikki keulat kerralla kuntoon. Pitääkin samalla ottaa Pikeen huoltokamat.
Reilu viikko sitten kävin Liisunkallioilla, oli paikat hyvässä kunnossa. Siis kesärenkailla.

----------


## Jukka H

> Mulla on Foxin keula ja ilmeisesti voitelu pelaa liiankin hyvin, kun toisenpuolen liukupinnassa öljyä jatkuvasti. Eiköhän
> siitä oo tiiviste mennyt. Jos teemailta järjestyy, niin eikös se Jukka taitanut Foxien sielunelämänkin  ?



Videovalmentaja(YouTube) oli sitä mieltä että alajalkahuolto mahtais onnistua vaikka fitjotain lukeekin. fox 10w greeniä mulla ei oo alajalkoihin(jos nyt manuska sitä suos.).

----------


## javal

> Videovalmentaja(YouTube) oli sitä mieltä että alajalkahuolto mahtais onnistua vaikka fitjotain lukeekin. fox 10w greeniä mulla ei oo alajalkoihin(jos nyt manuska sitä suos.).



Mulla on kans perus F100 RL 29 100mm.  Seal kitti näyttäis ainakin yläfemmasta löytyvän. Sitten jostain vähän öljyä maun mukaan 7.5w tai 10w.

----------


## Jukka H

F-osassa näyttäs kans olevan xfusion ja SKF low friction settejä. vaiko tuo enduroseal(hi5) eos mikä paras. tuliks yv perille

----------


## ertsi

V*tun kellojen veivaaminen. Ketään kaupalla kympiltä?

----------


## javal

> V*tun kellojen veivaaminen. Ketään kaupalla kympiltä?



Sanos muuta. Mä tulen kaupalle, enköhän tästä ehdi kun ripeästi kamat päälle. 

Jukka, kiitos avusta. Yv tuli perille. Nyt vaan tilaamaan joku setti.

----------


## TuomasR

^hyvä! Katotaan kyydit kun tiedetään montako lähtee. Mun autoon sopii 4 hlö ja 3 pyörää. 4 pyörää menee nimellisesti mutta viimeksi kun oli 3 x maasturia niin aika ahtaalta alkoi näyttämään. Voi olla että tulen Lahdesta mutta todennäköisemmin kuitenkin Jäkestä. 

Onko joku menossa tänään ajelemaan? Ajattelin lähteä kohtapuoliin lyhyelle kiekuralle.

----------


## Seppo Nurminen

Sappeelle tulen kanssa, kalustoarvonta menossa vielä kun keulasta kuuluu jotain ylimääräisiä ääniä.

----------


## Rautapelto

Varmaan lähden omalla kyydillä niin ei tarvitse aikatauluja ihmetellä poispäin. Aamustako (11:00) paikalle?

----------


## ertsi

Mulla taitaa olla vähän haasteita aikataulujen kanssa. Mihin aikaan meinasit tulla pois Rautapelto?

----------


## Rautapelto

Pitää vielä vähän selvitellä, Rouvan jälkikasvu tulossa kyläilemään niin pitää olla ruoanlaitossa johonkin aikaan.  Todennäköisesti tarkoittaa viimeistään neljän aikoihin lähtöä kotiinpäin.

----------


## Marcolli

Huominen Sapettaminen kiinnostaa kyllä varsinkin jos mahtuu johonkin kyyteihin.

----------


## TuomasR

Mites kyydit järjestellään? 6 miestä ja 5 pyörää(?) tulossa, tarvitaan 2 x auto. 

Sappeelle vois tähdätä kello yhdeksitoista, automatkaan menee reilu 1,5h. Takaisintulo on ainakin mulla joustava, voin olla loppuun asti tai lähteä aiemmin. Ehkä mieluummin lähden vähän aiemmin niin ehdin touhuta jotain himassa illalla.

Ollaanko menossa syömään vai otetaanko eväät?

----------


## Seppo Nurminen

Jos Kelliksen osasto lähtee omalla kyydilllä niin saatteko loput järkeiltyä sopivat kyydit? Mun autoon mahtuu tarvittaessa Jukan lisäksi 1+1 mutta joudutaan vähän säätämään, siis tarvittaessa onnistuu kyllä.

Mä otan omat eväät.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Heccun kanssa ajettiin eilen tällainen. Heccun jälki.
http://www.sports-tracker.com/workou...b094b775fc391d

----------


## Rautapelto

Niin, jos Kellis menee omillaan, Marcolli ei oo ajokunnossa, mitäs sinne Tuomaksen kuljettimeen mahtuikaan. Ja onko Marcolli ottamassa omaa vai vierasta... pyörää? Vai pitääkö lähteä useammalla autolla?

----------


## Marcolli

Lienen kyllä aamulla ajokunnossa. Ajattelin vaan, kun on taas auto täynnä avonaista maalipyttyy ym ym. Multa löytyy kyllä 3 filoa vetävä peräkoukkuteline, jos hlöautolla mennään. Täytynee samlata kyydit aamulla.

----------


## ertsi

Mä olen lähdössä kanssa. Eli ei-kellisläisiä olis neljä? Taitaa olla kaksi autoa sitten suosista. Jos me sit mennään Rautapellon kanssa, naapureita ja aikarajoitteisia kun ollaan?

Paitti niin, mistäs suunnasta se Tuomas on tulossa?

----------


## TuomasR

Mä olen tulossa kotoa. Periaatteessa telineeseen mahtuu 4 filoa, ja todennäköisesti käytännössäkin kun vaan laitetaan mahtumaan.

Mikä Ertsin ja Rautapellon aikataulurajoite on?

----------


## Rautapelto

Oli Ertsin kanssa puhetta että josko neljän paikkeilla päästäisiin lähtemään kotiapäin. Ehtiihän siinä reilun neljä tuntia ajelemaan eli todennäköisesti on hihat tyhjät... Mistäs olis lähtö?

----------


## Rautapelto

Niin ja tietysti että mihin aikaan?

----------


## TuomasR

Nokka kohti Jäkeä klo 16 OK. 
Voidaan mennä mun autolla, lähtö Polvipolku 25, Saabbi pihalla. Aloitetaan pakkaaminen klo 9.

----------


## Seppo Nurminen

Sain just asennettua kattotelineet pösöön, jos tarve on ja joltakulta löytyy pyöräteline katolle niin mun kyytiin mahtuu 1+1. Oma pyörä kulkee toistaiseksi sisällä autossa.

----------


## Rautapelto

Ysiltä nähdään!

----------


## Marcolli

Juu, ja hätätapauksessa yhden konkelin saanee tungettua Saapin takahudlariin.

----------


## TuomasR

Kiitos, hauskaa oli Sappeella. Kipinää jäi, pitäiskö mennä Tornariin keskiviikkona tai torstaina?

----------


## Seppo Nurminen

Torstaina ajattelin mennä kokonniemeen, tornimäellekin vois mennä. Siinä on vaan yksi mutta, just kun olitte lähteneet niin tein taas vauhdissa kuperkeikkoja ja lensin olkapää edellä turpeeseen, kotimatka oli tuskaa ja ajattelin että nyt tuli pidempi tauko, mutta nyt aamun perusteella luulen että tästä ehtii toipumaan kyllä torstaiksi.

----------


## TuomasR

Aijai. Toivottavasti ei mitään vakavaa ja paraneminen on nopeaa. Tornaria ehdotin vain siksi että en ole käynyt siellä koskaan. Kokonniemi yhtä lailla ok.

Saatoitte muuten olla ennen meitä takaisin Jäkessä, me tehtiin pieni kierros ympäri kauniin Pirkanmaan. Navigaattori otti yhden vasemman oikeana.

----------


## Jukka H

Toipumisia Sepolle. Hauskaa oli, oma tavote oli ajella varmasti riskirajan alapuolella ja pysyä pystyssä-onnistu. Olkapää muistutteli terävissä iskuissa olemassaolostaan ja rauhoitti menoa "sopivasti".



Tuohon on vielä itellä pitkä matka, voip olla tekemätön paikka. On se Hurja

----------


## Jukka H

Huomenna aamusta Vuosaareen kahville. Kunto kyllä kyssäri, but ill give it a go.
Siis lähtö Kellikseltä(bussitalleilta) 5:00, polkuja vuosaareen omin eväin, siellä tankkaus ja takas. Tullessa puol välissä N-mäen kkauppa josta jäätelöö tms.
Paavonpolun ppaikan ohi n.530 jos joku muukin. ilmotelkaa ni ei tarvii turhaa odotella.

----------


## Seppo Nurminen

> Aijai. Toivottavasti ei mitään vakavaa ja paraneminen on nopeaa. Tornaria ehdotin vain siksi että en ole käynyt siellä koskaan. Kokonniemi yhtä lailla ok.
> 
> Saatoitte muuten olla ennen meitä takaisin Jäkessä, me tehtiin pieni kierros ympäri kauniin Pirkanmaan. Navigaattori otti yhden vasemman oikeana.



Vihdoin sain pyörään pykälää löysemmän jousen, niinkun puhuttiin niin pyörässähän se vikaa pitää olla kun tuollalailla kumoon heittelee.
Ajattelin käydä huomenna ajelemassa ja jos olkapää on ok niin lähden torstaina mäkeen, kyllä se vielä vähän kipeä on mutta muuten ihan ok.

----------


## Jukka H

> Huomenna aamusta Vuosaareen kahville.



Tuli käytyä. Tuolviisiin

----------


## TuomasR

^aikamoinen lenkki. Taitaisi jäädä ittellä ajamatta. Niin kuin myös Sepon hyppy jää toistaiseksi kokeilematta. 

Ajaleeko joku huomenna päivällä? Mä ajattelin käydä päivällä ajelemassa, tai sitten venttaan iltaan ja tulen maalikaupalle.

----------


## javal

> ^aikamoinen lenkki. Taitaisi jäädä ittellä ajamatta. Niin kuin myös Sepon hyppy jää toistaiseksi kokeilematta. 
> 
> Ajaleeko joku huomenna päivällä? Mä ajattelin käydä päivällä ajelemassa, tai sitten venttaan iltaan ja tulen maalikaupalle.




Jäis ajamatta, mutta ehkä sitten ensi kesänä. Omat koukerot on sellaisia ettei niitä paljon kehtaa jaella. 3 vko:n tauon
jälkeen ajelin parituntisen lähimaastoissa. Kevyeltä tuntui.

Jaa se oli Seppo tuossa kuvassa. En tunnistanutkaan kun ei ollut jäykkäperää alla  :Vink:

----------


## Fillarihemmo

No nyt on ihan next level hommia, Jukka H  :Hymy: 

Tosin tota jälkeä voisin joskus koittaa hyödyntää esim Kuusijärvelle asti, jos polkasis syksyllä savusaunomaan.

----------


## heccu

Kaikkien iloksi alkaa nyt jatkokertomus hiekkatieajelusta Suomineidon helmoista aina päänupin laelle asti ja vähän pidemmällekin.

Matkaa tuli n 1800 km ja nousua oli n 17300 m Garminilla mitaten. Ajopäiviä tuli 15 kpl, lyhin 32 km ja pisin 195 km.

Ideana oli ajaa mahdollisimman paljon muuta kuin asfalttia mutta kuitenkin siten että matka etenee eli asfalttia ajettiin jos muut vaihtoehdot olisivat venyttäneet matka-aikaa liikaa.  Yöt vietettiin lakanoiden välissä joka myös vaikutti reittiin ja päivämatkoihin.  

Matkaajina oli minä ja Timbe ja huoltoauton kuljettajana Timben vaimo jolle Suuret Kiitokset matkan onnistumisesta.

1. päivä

Lähtö Kaivarin rannasta
 

Vanhankaupunginkoskella


Jatkoa seuraa joskus

----------


## Rautapelto

> Tommilla uus pyörä, onnex olkoon. No miltäs se nyt tuntuu viipottimen jälkeen?



No en ajatellut palauttaa... Lauantain olin Calpiksessa ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että on enempi alamäkipyörä kun Pivotti. Varjopuoli on että kiipeää niin hyvin että jollain pervolla tavalla tykkään myös kiivetä  :Vink:  Eilinen retki Heccun kanssa oli myös positiivinen kokemus. Painosta huolimatta kiva retkipyörä.

----------


## Palis79

Tänään taas hortoilemaan pimeään joskus kuuden maissa. Muita?

----------


## Jukka H

> No en ajatellut palauttaa... Lauantain olin Calpiksessa ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että on enempi alamäkipyörä kun Pivotti. Varjopuoli on että kiipeää niin hyvin että jollain pervolla tavalla tykkään myös kiivetä  Eilinen retki Heccun kanssa oli myös positiivinen kokemus. Painosta huolimatta kiva retkipyörä.



No hyvä et on hyvä ko ei noi ihan ilmasia oo.

----------


## heccu

> Eilinen retki Heccun kanssa oli myös positiivinen kokemus.



Kiva tietää  :Sarkastinen: .  Kiitos samoin.

Kyllä nuita uusia uria löytyy kun jaksaa hinkata, kiva reitti Huikon ratsastustallin takaa Jokelantieltä länteen.
Vaatii ehkä oppaan aluksi, toi viiva on aika epämääräinen, taitaa kaikki satelliitit olla Syyrian yllä.

----------


## St0neyNut1

> No en ajatellut palauttaa... Lauantain olin Calpiksessa ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että on enempi alamäkipyörä kun Pivotti. Varjopuoli on että kiipeää niin hyvin että jollain pervolla tavalla tykkään myös kiivetä  Eilinen retki Heccun kanssa oli myös positiivinen kokemus. Painosta huolimatta kiva retkipyörä.



Onko se uusi se Canfieldsi?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jukka H

Ketään calpikseen vkl:nä. Tuumailin josko mäkeen vielä ennen lumia.

----------


## Rautapelto

Lauantaina olen ajatellut Calpikseen mennä.

----------


## Marcolli

Käväisin tänään aamulenkillä Sipoonkorvessa. Kovahkosta yöpakkasesta huolimatta metsän siimeksessä isoimmat kurakot vielä verrattain pehmeitä. Aukeilla paikoilla oli pakkanen päässyt panemaan paremmin. Voipi olla vielä illallakin ihan rapsakkaa ajokeli.

----------


## Jukka H

^^Hep lauantaille. Oon kyllä yön töissä, ainakaan lumi ei häiritse jos muuten rauhallista. Eiköhän tuosta puoleen päivään sinne selviä.
^Samankaltaisia huomioita kun oltiin Herra H:n kaa taluttamassa pyöriä korkeakalliolta keravanjärvelle ja bäk. Pari sataa metriä tuli tehtyä iha uutta polkua.

----------


## KODE

Tänään jää lenkki väliin, vuorossa juoksu päivä ja päälle kuntopiiri..

----------


## Marcolli

Meille joille ei tällä kertaa pyörät ilmassa pyöräily maistu olisi Kalpalinnan sijaan huomenna tarjolla seuraavaa. Lähes koko Sipoonkorven kattava kiertoajelu, kesto 3,5-4 h. Kahvitauko Östersundomin yökerholla. Lähtö Kuusijärvi klo 10, johon autokyyti Niittykatu 27stä klo 9.30.

----------


## Palis79

> Meille joille ei tällä kertaa pyörät ilmassa pyöräily maistu olisi Kalpalinnan sijaan huomenna tarjolla seuraavaa. Lähes koko Sipoonkorven kattava kiertoajelu, kesto 3,5-4 h. Kahvitauko Östersundomin yökerholla. Lähtö Kuusijärvi klo 10, johon autokyyti Niittykatu 27stä klo 9.30.



Kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta. Pitääpä kysellä rouvalta, että onko sillä käyttöä minulle huomiseksi. Jos ei, niin voisin lähteä völjyyn. Ilmoittelen tuloksesta ennen klo19. Saisiko sinulta kyydin, vai alanko ruuvaamaan telinettä autoon?

----------


## TuomasR

Kaikenlaista mukavaa touhua olisi tarjolla viikonlopuksi, mä joudun valitettavasti passaamaan. Joskus iltapäivällä lauantaina ja sunnuntaina pääsen ajelemaan muutamaksi tunniksi, muu aika menee muussa ohjatussa toiminnassa.

----------


## Palis79

Minulle on keksitty käyttöä aamupäivälle, joten ajelut mahdollisia vasta iltapäivän puolella. Jos Tuomas ajelet huomenna iltapäivällä, laita starttiaikoja, niin katson jos lähtisin sulle jarrumieheksi.

----------


## TuomasR

^juu, tiedän huomenna paremmin mutta todennäköisesti siinä klo 13 kieppeillä pääsen.

----------


## Palis79

Ok! Oikeastaan kaikki ajat kello13 lähtien mulle ok. Laittele aamulla tarkennuksia, kun tiedät.

----------


## TuomasR

Klo 13 ok. Jost tulee kans. Onko suuntatoiveita? Mulle käy kaikki. Jos haluaa mennä vaikkapa Flisbergetin suuntaan, lähtö voisi olla esim. 13:15 Mörttistenpolun päästä, siitä motarin sillalta?
Yhtä hyvin käy muutkin suunnat.

----------


## Palis79

Aika ja mörttisenpolku ok.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

MTB haaveita ollu eilisestä asti,mutta ihan tohon aikaan en Mörkösen sillalle kerkee.

Ehkä jossain kalliolla yläfemmat heitetään  :Hymy:

----------


## Palis79

Lenkille tänään joskus kahden jälkeen. Muita?

----------


## Madone 4.9

> Lenkille tänään joskus kahden jälkeen. Muita?



Vielä ehkä. Monelta tarkemmin? Ja meneekö niin pitkään että tarvii valoja?

----------


## Palis79

Laitan varmuuden vuoksi valot kiinni. Pääsisin irtoo vähän ennen kolmee, kun kaikki nakkihommat suoritettu. Reipas pari tuntinen? Oisko hautumaan polunpää törmäyspaikka?

----------


## Madone 4.9

Ok, 15:00 ok ja paikka ok. Valot ok  :Hymy:

----------


## Palis79

Kuitti! Törmäillään siellä. 😀

----------


## heccu

Tämmöstä tää taas on


Kaikki paikat on savessa


Lähtö

----------


## Palis79

Oliko kimppalenkki nykyään klo17.00, 17.30 vai 18.00 torstaisin? Jos vaikka eksyisi kaupalle huomenna.

----------


## Rautapelto

> Oliko kimppalenkki nykyään klo17.00, 17.30 vai 18.00 torstaisin? Jos vaikka eksyisi kaupalle huomenna.



17:30. Yritän myös paikalle.

----------


## KODE

Torstai 17.30, tarkoitus on ilmaantua kaupalle..

----------


## Madone 4.9

Menossa mukana, ainakin tarkoitus on kova  :Hymy:

----------


## Jost

Sunnuntaina ei lenkille pysty venymään, mutta huomenna kyllä. Olisko muilla mahkuja?

----------


## Palis79

Olipa mahtava keli! Tamppasin läskillä pellonkulman, hautuumaan ja rampakan polkuja pari tuntia. Varsinkin pellonkulma alkaa olla suurinpiirtein auki. Hienosti meni kyllä feltti 4.8 tuuman rengastuksella, vaikka välillä umpisessa sai työntää.

----------


## Rautapelto

Joo ja pulkkamäki tuli avattua aamulla pari tunnin sessiossa 😊

----------


## Palis79

Mitäs mieltä jengi olisi jos tuonne facebookkiin perustaisi oikeasti toimivan ryhmän Mtb Järvenpäälle? Ainakin itseni mielestä lenkkien sopiminen nopeutuisi/helpottuisi. Lähes kaikkihan nykyään tuntuu olevan jo facebookissa, joten kynnyskään ei olisi suuren suuri. Jos ajatus saa kannatusta, niin voin ryhmän perustaa. Tietysti, jos jollakin muulla on halu se perustaa, niin sekin käy.

----------


## heccu

^Eikös Epsanian Ertsi ole fb-ryhmän joskus perustanut vai muistanko väärin.

Sen verran tuli tänään sotkettua että kävin Lidlissä Läskillä.

 Kuvassa auraus on tehty perinteiseen järvenpääläiseen tapaan. Ensin aurataan kevyenliikenteenväylä ja sen jälkeen ajorata. :Sekaisin:

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Aattelin viime vuotiseen tapaan,että tour de tussulanjärvi mtb ois kiva. Tällä kertaa tosin jo keväällä, la 14.5.2016.

Viime vuonna Heccu ryhtyi ryhmänvetäjäksi 1/3 matkan kohdalla ja suurkiitos siitä.

Mahtaisko tänä vuonna olla kiinnostuneita ryhmänvetäjiä mun lisäks,jos joo niin laita postia:
jani.kaariainen(at)kotikone.fi niin kerron sitten lisää.

Heccu?
Ladun jengistä en oo saanu vielä ketään vapaaehtosesti suostumaan

----------


## FillaRilla

> Mitäs mieltä jengi olisi jos tuonne facebookkiin perustaisi oikeasti toimivan ryhmän Mtb Järvenpäälle? Ainakin itseni mielestä lenkkien sopiminen nopeutuisi/helpottuisi. Lähes kaikkihan nykyään tuntuu olevan jo facebookissa, joten kynnyskään ei olisi suuren suuri. Jos ajatus saa kannatusta, niin voin ryhmän perustaa. Tietysti, jos jollakin muulla on halu se perustaa, niin sekin käy.



Niinkuin heccu jo vastasi, on ryhmä jo olemassa. https://fi-fi.facebook.com/MTB-J%C3%...1229/timeline/
Mutta VASTUSTAN!! Ainakin kokonaan sinne siirtymistä. Eikä onneksi muutkaan ole innostuneet; päivityksiä on vähän ja harvakseltaan. Viimeinen kai marraskuussa 2014. Järvenpään maantielenkeiltäkin tulee tulee pysyttyä pois, osaksi koska heillä ei muuta tiedotuskanavaa ole. FB:iin kuulumaton ei erikoistapahtumista tietoa saa.
Toivottavasti mielipidettäni ei väheksytä vain siksi etten porukkalenkeillä ole paljon ollut. Lähinnä special-lenkeillä olen viime vuosina ollut mukana. Porukkalenkit ei paljoa somea vaadi, vaan kaikki muu ja mieluummin täällä. Kiitos :Hymy:

----------


## Palis79

^Jep, tiedän tämän nykyisen FB- ryhmän olemassaolosta. Ajatuksenani olisi ollut luoda ryhmä, jossa kaikki halukkaat olisi ollut ns. jäseniä, eikä "faneina", niin kuin vanhassa ryhmässä. Etuinahan tämmöisessä olisi juurikin eventtien luominen esim. niille special-lenkeille. Lisäksi kaikki kirjoittelu tapahtuisi lähes reaaliajassa. Tottakai tämä forumikin käy, koska eihän ole mitään järkeä pitää kahta kanavaa yllä. ☺

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> ^Jep, tiedän tämän nykyisen FB- ryhmän olemassaolosta. Ajatuksenani olisi ollut luoda ryhmä, jossa kaikki halukkaat olisi ollut ns. jäseniä, eikä "faneina", niin kuin vanhassa ryhmässä. Etuinahan tämmöisessä olisi juurikin eventtien luominen esim. niille special-lenkeille. Lisäksi kaikki kirjoittelu tapahtuisi lähes reaaliajassa. Tottakai tämä forumikin käy, koska eihän ole mitään järkeä pitää kahta kanavaa yllä. ☺



Sen vanhan FB-saitin ongelma on, että Ertsi alunperin valitsi väärän formaatin sille. Sitä ei pysty muuttamaan suljetuksi ryhmäksi, mikä olisi toimiva muoto. Siksi sitä ei myöskään päivitetä, mutta eipä ole poistettukaan.

FB:llä on kyllä isot edut käytettävyydessä verrattuna tähän kepulipalstaan, jonne kuvien lisääminenkin on minuuttien operaatio. Mutta en kantaa sinänsä ota suuntaan enkä toiseen.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Niin,kyllähän facebook on käytettävyyden kannalta aivan omaa luokkaansa,mutta miksi ryhmän pitäisi olla suljettu, miten uudet lajista kiinnostuneet harrastajat voi löytää kyseisen palstan,jos se on suljettu ?

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Niin,kyllähän facebook on käytettävyyden kannalta aivan omaa luokkaansa,mutta miksi ryhmän pitäisi olla suljettu, miten uudet lajista kiinnostuneet harrastajat voi löytää kyseisen palstan,jos se on suljettu ?



Onko Järvenpään ladun ryhmä kaikille avoin? Eikö siihen pitänyt ainakin jäsenyyttä pyytää?
Suljetun etu on tietenkin siinä, että kaikki höpinät eivät ole koko maailman luettavissa (niin kuin täällä on, onneksi huippusalaisen nimimerkin takana).

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Ladun facekaan ei toimi siinä mielessä,että siellä jokainen voisi kirjotella "saman arvoisesti". Jos admin kirjottaa jotain,niin se näkyy normaalisti aikajanalla,mutta jos joku muu kirjottaa,niin se näkyy kohdassa "muiden julkaisut" ja esim androidpuhelimen face-sovelluksella se "muiden julkaisut" ei näy ollenkaan, vaan pitää mennä normi nettiselaimella ja katsoa sieltä laidasta ko. kirjotukset.

Facessa lienee jotenkin erilaisia sivuja/ryhmiä/yms,jotka toimivat erillälailla. Esim Järvenpää -facebookryhmä toimii mielestäni hyvin,eli kaikki jäsenet on "saman arvoisia".

----------


## Palis79

Joo! Järvenpään oma ryhmä ja Järvenpään pyörälenkit ovat molemmat ns.suljettuja ryhmiä. Ne näkyvät, jos niitä hakukentässä nimellä hakee ja niihin pystyy laittamaan liittymispyynnön, jonka sitten hyväksyy/hylkää siihen oikeudet omaava jäsen. Molemmat ovat oivia esimerkkejä tämänkaltaisesta nykyaikaisesta viestinnästä. Sittenhän on vielä nämä salatuttu ryhmä, jota ei sitten näe "kukaan" ulkopuolinen.

----------


## harmis

> Aattelin viime vuotiseen tapaan,että tour de tussulanjärvi mtb ois kiva. Tällä kertaa tosin jo keväällä, la 14.5.2016.
> 
> Viime vuonna Heccu ryhtyi ryhmänvetäjäksi 1/3 matkan kohdalla ja suurkiitos siitä.
> 
> Mahtaisko tänä vuonna olla kiinnostuneita ryhmänvetäjiä mun lisäks,jos joo niin laita postia:
> jani.kaariainen(at)kotikone.fi niin kerron sitten lisää.
> 
> Heccu?
> Ladun jengistä en oo saanu vielä ketään vapaaehtosesti suostumaan



Valitettavasti toukokuun jokaikinen lauantai on buukattu ohjelmaa täyteen eli osallistuminen ei onnistu vaikka halua olisi.

Facebookissa on noita erilaisia ryhmiä ja sivuja tosiaan olemassa. Esim se ladun facesivu on mallia "tykkää", jolloinka vain osa kirjoituksista näkyy seinällä. En tiedä millä periaatteella se face päättää mikä näkyy ja mikä ei. Jos luo ryhmän johon erikseen liitytään, esim suljettu ryhmä, niin silloin kaikki julkaisut näkyy ryhmän jäsenen seinällä. Jukisessa ryhmässäkin taitaa näkyä mutta silloin kaikki kaveritkin näkee mitä oot sinne höpöttäny.

----------


## javal

> Facebookissa on noita erilaisia ryhmiä ja sivuja tosiaan olemassa. Esim se ladun facesivu on mallia "tykkää", jolloinka vain osa kirjoituksista näkyy seinällä. En tiedä millä periaatteella se face päättää mikä näkyy ja mikä ei. Jos luo ryhmän johon erikseen liitytään, esim suljettu ryhmä, niin silloin kaikki julkaisut näkyy ryhmän jäsenen seinällä. Jukisessa ryhmässäkin taitaa näkyä mutta silloin kaikki kaveritkin näkee mitä oot sinne höpöttäny.



Fillarifoorumin alusta tuntuukin yhtäkkiä tosi toimivalta ja helppokäyttöiseltä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## tvain

> Järvenpään maantielenkeiltäkin tulee tulee pysyttyä pois, osaksi koska heillä ei muuta tiedotuskanavaa ole. FB:iin kuulumaton ei erikoistapahtumista tietoa saa.



Korjaan tätä tietoa kuitenkin sen verran maantielenkeistä, että ne lähtevät aina samasta paikasta (Chebicin piha) ja samaan aikaan eli la&su klo 9.00 ja kesällä ti&to 17.30 tai klo 18.00. Keväällä & syksyllä kun ti&to-iltalenkkien aika vaihtuu valoisuuden myötä, niin siitä oli tiedotus Jäpyn ihka oikeilla nettisivuilla http://www.japy.fi *Joten jos et ole Facebookissa niin ihan aikuisten oikeasti mitään et menetä*. Myös harvinaisille erikoislenkeille kuten 200 km lenkura kerran kesässä, on ollut nettisivuilla mainostuksessa ja mahdolliset ilmoittautumiset hoidetaan sähköpostilla.

Maantielenkille siis löytää tiensä kun vain saapuu noihin yllämainittuihin aikoihin paikalle. Joskus talvella näkyy olevan kyselyjä Facebookissa että onko yhteislenkille kukaan ylipäätään tulossa, mutta kesällä on aina porukkaa joten ongelmaa ei ole.

Ja miksipä ei lenkit pyörisi, ne on jostain käpysodasta lähtien pyörineet rutiinilla, myös silloin kuin Järvenpään Pyöräilijät r.y. oli kuolleena pöytälaatikossa vuosia ja aikana ennen kuin tuo pyörälenkit-suljettu ryhmä perustettiin.

----------


## heccu

Tänne on päivän aikana tullut tekstiä näköjään yhden Jari Tervon romaanin verran. :Sarkastinen: 





> Fillarifoorumin alusta tuntuukin yhtäkkiä tosi toimivalta ja helppokäyttöiseltä



Tätä osaa yksinkertainenkin mies käyttää.  :Cool:  Osaan laittaa kuviakin tänne ainakin kahdella tavalla.  :Cool: 

@Hemmo, katsotaan lähempänä mikä on Ladun vetäjien tilanne.

----------


## ertsi

Ei tuossa Facebookin sivu / ryhmä -jaottelussa mitään kovin mystistä ole:

Sivu - tarkoitettu esimerkiksi yrityksen promootiokanavaksi tai urheiluseuran tiedotusta varten
- kenenkään ei ole pakko liittyä faceen nähdäkseen asiat -> korvaa / täydentää "virallisia" nettisivuja kivasti
- Sivusta tykänneet saavat Sivun omistajan tekemät julkaisut silmillensä (on muuten hyvin kontrolloitavissa, jos vähän viitsii)
- muutkin voi sinne kirjoitella, mutta ne eivät saa samaa näkyvyyttä, koska eivät ole Sivun Virallista Ryönää

Ryhmä - tarkoitettu ryhmälle ihmisiä, jotka haluavat kommunikoida keskenään
- vähän niin kuin foorumi, kaikkien lätinät ovat samanarvoisia (moderaattorit ehkä vähän ennemmän samanarvoisia kuin muut)
- on erilaisia yksityisyysasetuksia:- kaikille avoin. vrt. suoli24 - hetken päästä täynnä peikkoja, viagraa ja maahanmuuttokriittisyyttä- suljettu - löytyy ja näkyy kaikille, mutta liittyminen edellyttää, että joku ryhmän jäsen hyväksyy pyynnön (lähinnä fillarifoorumin asetuksia..)- salattu - invite only
Minä aikanaan perustin Sivun, mutta silloin se kulki eri nimellä ja toimi käytännössä kuin ryhmä. Ei toimi enää, muuttivat sen nykyisen kaltaiseksi pian sen jälkeen, kun olin sen luonut. Harmi. Itse tykkäisin(heh heh) naamakirjaryhmästä enemmän kuin tästä foorumista, mutta katson olevani jäävi ottamaan kantaa  :Sarkastinen: 

Täällä sovitaan lenkeistä ja jauhetaan p*skaa Whatsapp:lla. Kuvat ja lyhykäiset videoklipit tuupataan Instagrammiin ja/tai Facebookkiin. Jäljet lenkeistä tuupataan Stravaan, joka osaa linkata kuvat tuolta Instagrammista mukaan. On se aikamoista tämä sosiaalismediaalinen internetiikka näin Herran vuonna 2016...

----------


## heccu

Kävin Omatoimilenkillä. Polut paikoitellen vielä vähän heikossa hapessa mutta Läskillä ajettavissa.  Liisunkallion lenkki jo läskikunnossa ja varmaan huomenna menee nakkirenkaillakin.

Kannattaa lukea harjoitukseeen kirjoittamani kommentti, kerrankin sain naiselta kehuja  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## javal

Mulla ainakin tuo MTB järvenpää facebook herjaa : sinun on kirjauduttava että voit jatkaa ( vähän ehdin kurkkaamaan ennenkuin meni
sumeeksi  :Vink:  

WhatsApp kuulostaa minusta järkevämmältä kuin facebook, jos tavoitteena on hyvä saavutettavuus, mutta kantaa
en ota minäkään minnekään suuntaan. Kellä intoa ja aikaa on eri alustoja viritellä niin minusta se on ihan ok. 

Ja palataas pyöräilyyn. Itellä pyörä on palasina tallissa kun pitää vaihtaa SRAMit Shimanoon. Siinä samalla innostuin hoonaamaan
muitakin osia ja homma venyy. Loppuviikko meneekin muissa hommissa ja pyörähommia sitten taas ensi viikolla.


EDIT. Hecculle iso peukku

----------


## Rautapelto

Tänään anyone? 1730 maalikauppa.

----------


## ertsi

> Mulla ainakin tuo MTB järvenpää facebook herjaa : sinun on kirjauduttava että voit jatkaa ( vähän ehdin kurkkaamaan ennenkuin meni
> sumeeksi



Eli toimii just niin kuin pitääkin; katsoa saa, koskea ei  :Vink:  Ihan turhahan tuo on, mutta olkoon. Jos joku timben ja mun lisäksi haluaa siihen admin oikeuksia, viestiä vaan niin annan kyllä.

----------


## Rautapelto

Kuinkas huomenna aamusta ajelijoita? Kympiltä kaupalla jos sää sallii!

----------


## heccu

> Kuinkas huomenna aamusta ajelijoita? Kympiltä kaupalla jos sää sallii!



Tuun jos näkyy.

Helmikuussa 2012











Koden kanssa Kelliksen Soidinsuolla


@Fillarihemmo, nyt sulla on hyvää aikaa kouluttaa Ladun lenkeillä vetäjiä Tuusulanjärven kiertoon.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Eihän siihen järvenkiertoon mitn koulutusta tarvii,mutta jos jollakulla on suunnatonta innostusta,niin ohjaajakouslutuksessa on vielä tilaa. Kurssi muistaakseni huhtikuussa Jyväskylässä. Paikallisen latuyhdistyksen heppulit toivois,että Jäkessä ois enempikin ohjaajia kuin yksi, mutta toisaalta tuleehan sitä ihan kivasti pyöräiltyä näin yhdelläkin "ohjaajalla".
Periaatteessa en tykkää tosta ohjaaja-termistä,koska kuulostaa liian viralliselta,mutta ehkä noi yhdistyshommelit vaatii ainakin paperilla jonkun virallisen tittelin,vaikka lakipykälät ei sitä vaadi.

Ps. Laittakaa mulle koodia,jos ohjaajakoulutus kiinnostaa,välitän tiedon Tiina Riikoselle.

----------


## heccu

> Eihän siihen järvenkiertoon mitn koulutusta tarvii.



Ei tosiaankaan, sitä ei vaan etukäteen tiedä paljonko lössiä tulee ettei ryhmät kasva liian isoksi. Ei se vetäminen ole herkkua jos jonossa alkaa olla kolmisenkymmentä pyörää. Kierrätkö tänä vuonna vastapäivään?

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Jostain syystä olen myötäpäivän tyyppejä, en tiiä miks..

Tuntuis jotenkik kivemmalta,kun myötäpäivään mennessä olis enemmän kivoja alamäkiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Timbe(r)man

Onko huomenna aamulähtijöitä?

----------


## heccu

Tänään oli talven paras talvipolkupyöräilypäivä. Talvipolut ovat siitä mielenkiintoisia että eri talvina on eri polut käytössä. Pari kertaa jouduttiin ottamaan vähän takas kun viimetalvena käytössä olleet polut olikin siirtynyt eri paikkaan. Sipellä käytiin kahvilla.

Veskulla on erimielisyyksiä pyöränsä kanssa :Sarkastinen:  Kuva ei ole lavastettu.

----------


## TuomasR

> Onko huomenna aamulähtijöitä?



Muutamaksi tunniksi voisin lähteä huomenna aamulla. Ysiltä kaupalla siis.

----------


## Rautapelto

Aivan karmee oli päivä. Seura surkeeta ja jutut huonoja. Huomenna pulkkamäessä telmuamassa Jorin ja jonkun vaijerin kanssa.

----------


## Topolino

> Onkos nykyaan mitaan suoporukoita? 10 - vuotta meni nakojaan viime kyselysta?



Joo niin pitaisi tassa hankkia fatti kun tuntui mukavalta vempeleelta kun sita vuokrasin tuossa itsepaisyyspaivana. Mites sen etujouston kanssa nyt sitten pitais tehda, ollako vai ei? Tykkaan kuitenkin enemman siita teknisemmasta kuin siita polulla koohottamisesta. Etta mita mielta raati on? 
Vai pitaisko vaan hankkia se 29 :Sekaisin: 

10-vuotta sitten oli noin 5-6 harrastajaa j :Hymy: ssa jotka kavi yhteislenkilla. Nyt taitaa kuuleman mukaan olla enempi :Sarkastinen:

----------


## FillaRilla

Moro Topolino. Ittellä ei mitään jousia läskissä ole. Olen kyllä kokeillut etujousitettua kesällä ja olihan se ihan hyödyllinen varuste. Pattisissa, juurakkoisissa ja kivisissä alamäissä missä vauhti nousee.Mutta ilman, etenkin talvella pärjää hyvin.
Tuomaalansuoporukkaa on kahtakin; tuo Hemmon sakki paavonpolulla ja sitten tämä sun vanha. Tänäänkin ajoivat isolla jengillä Tuomalansuolla. Ja pienemmillä ajetaan useamminkin. Tule aamulla klo 11 Rantapuistoon. Lähetään Heccun kanssa suon kautta (varmaankin) Keravalle kaffelle. Mukaan mahtuu, jos sulla jonkinlainen maastokonkeli on. Me ollaan etujousettomilla läskeillä.
Nykyään kommunikointin tässä meidän ryhmässä tapahtuu pääasiassa WhatsUpissa. Jos sulla on jonkun vanhan kaverin, joka sattuis kuulummaan ryhmään, numero tallessa, niin pyydä liittämään. Omaa nummeroo en täällä jaa. Mutta jos nimen muistat, niin löytyy numero vaikka Fonectasta. Olen arin veli, jos auttaa. Saapi soitella tai textaria laittaa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Moro Topolino. Ittellä ei mitään jousia läskissä ole. Olen kyllä kokeillut etujousitettua kesällä ja olihan se ihan hyödyllinen varuste. Pattisissa, juurakkoisissa ja kivisissä alamäissä missä vauhti nousee.Mutta ilman, etenkin talvella pärjää hyvin.



Mulla on toinen läski, kummatkin olleet täysjäykkiä, ja samaa mieltä edellä sanotun kanssa. Eli jos painopiste on talvisessa maastoajossa niin ei ole joustokeula välttämätön. Kesällä, jos haluaa kovempaa mennä niin sitten on toinen juttu. Toisaalta kesälläkin täysjäykän läskin keveys on kiva ominaisuus yrittäessä kikkailla kivikoissa ja juurakoissa ja antaa tiettyä näppäryyttä.

----------


## Antsu

Heip,
elokuusta asti ajellu Farley 5:lla. Eli täysjäykkä 27,5 x 4,5 renkuloilla. Tuo etujouston puute mietitytti, mutta hyvin suodattaa pahimmat juurakkotärytykset.
Mahtava kikkailupyörä ja renkaiden pito ihan loputon.

T Antsu

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Heip,
> elokuusta asti ajellu Farley 5:lla. Eli täysjäykkä 27,5 x 4,5 renkuloilla. Tuo etujouston puute mietitytti, mutta hyvin suodattaa pahimmat juurakkotärytykset.
> Mahtava kikkailupyörä ja renkaiden pito ihan loputon.
> 
> T Antsu



Osaatkos arvioida, millainen on ero 26"- ja 27½" - läskin välillä? Tuo on varmaan kumeineen halkaisijaltaan suurin polkupyörän kiekko, eli jopa isompi tai sitten samaa kokoa kuin 29+, jollaisesta olen haaveillut. Saisko sun pyörää joskus koestaa?

----------


## Xamnala

Tervetuloa läskeilemään! Läskit ajaa läskillä Ei ole miestä näkynyt salillakaan, hienoa jos nyt saadaan sinut läskin selkään. Keskiviikkona ja torstaina vakilenkit Paavikselta klo 18:00. Heikkojalkaiset papparaiset ajavat myös viikonloppuisin pikkulenkkejä lähimetsissä. Maastopyöräily Järvenpää facessa ilmoitellaan.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Tere !

Sen verran täytyy vielä fiksata aiemmin kirjotettua, että ne Paavonpolulta lähtevät lenkit ei suinkaan ole Hemmon lenkkejä, vaikkakin yleensä joudun niillä lenkeillä vetohommiin, jos ilmestyn paikalle.

Perustin sen "Maastopyöräily Järvenpää" -ryhmän sen takia, että kyseinen ajoporukka saa vapaasti huudella siellä ryhmässä lenkkiseuraa normi viikkolenkkien (ke+to) lisäksi. Siinä ryhmässä kaikki jäsenet on saman arvoisia. 
Aiemmin lenkit pyöri Järvenpään Ladun nimissä, mutta koska se toiminta loppui, niin tilalle tuli sitoutumaton "Maastopyöräily Järvenpää":
https://www.facebook.com/groups/114573715879241/

----------


## Antsu

Farleyn koeajo kyllä järjestyy. En osaa sanoa eroa, kun en ole 26 renkaista ajanut.

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Farleyn koeajo kyllä järjestyy. En osaa sanoa eroa, kun en ole 26 renkaista ajanut.



Ok. Palataan asiaan, jos talvipolut vielä muodostuu. Viestitellään Whatsappissa.

----------


## Topolino

> Tervetuloa läskeilemään! Läskit ajaa läskillä Ei ole miestä näkynyt salillakaan, hienoa jos nyt saadaan sinut läskin selkään. Keskiviikkona ja torstaina vakilenkit Paavikselta klo 18:00. Heikkojalkaiset papparaiset ajavat myös viikonloppuisin pikkulenkkejä lähimetsissä. Maastopyöräily Järvenpää facessa ilmoitellaan.



Ei ole nakynyt kun ei voi nayttaytya ihmisten aikaan kun ei rauta nouse. Sopisi tuo pimeassa pyoraily paremmin,,,  Muklukki kiinnostaa kun siihen sopisi 29 kiekot ja voisi upg joustokeulan myohemmin jos kokee tarpeelliseksi

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Tarttis kehitellä ns. viikkolenkkisystem mtb -touhulle. 
> Ajo olisi pääsääntöisesti arkisin paitsi syksyllä sekä talvella. Tällä hetkellä osanottajia 3 kpl.
> Kalusto jäykkäper*e tai täysjousto. Taitotaso toissijainen sillä äitimaa kyllä opettaa...
> CC -kalustolla (jos löytyy) voisi käydä esim Mätäkivellä, Rajamäellä jne.
> 
> Maantielenkit la - su klo 900 Keppiksen edestä niinkuin viimeiset 38 vuotta  (Kesällä ti & to n. 17.30 myös)



Mtb Järvenpään ensimmäisestä foorumiviestistä on kulunut miltei 10 vuotta. 
Ensi lauantaina 11.5. speksailemme tätä vanhenemista, ikuisesti huonoa kuntoa ja ajan väistämätöntä kulumista yhteislenkillä, joka lähtee klo 10.00 Maalikaupalta. Ajellaan muutama tunti missä ajellaan ja jos huvittaa, mennään lenkin jälkeen nauttimaan virvokkeita esim. Tervanokkaan. 

Tervetuloa mukaan!

----------


## Asamat

Kysellään täällä kun en FB:tä harrasta. Olisiko Järvenpäässä kenelläkään myydä pieni tippa (20ml) Rockshoxin 0w-30 keulaöljyä tai vastaavaa? Ollut pyörä telakalla liian kauan, ja jos löytyisi tippa öljyä niin saisi tehtyä alajalkahuollon.
Oma öljytilaus sekoilee maailmalla ja saapuu joskus.

----------


## Asamat

> Kysellään täällä kun en FB:tä harrasta. Olisiko Järvenpäässä kenelläkään myydä pieni tippa (20ml) Rockshoxin 0w-30 keulaöljyä tai vastaavaa? Ollut pyörä telakalla liian kauan, ja jos löytyisi tippa öljyä niin saisi tehtyä alajalkahuollon.
> Oma öljytilaus sekoilee maailmalla ja saapuu joskus.



Voi unohtaa, öljyä saatu.

----------


## Topolino

Jokos ne J :Irvistys: äät ovat siirtyneet sähköön eli mietin tässä uskaltaisiko porukkalenkille. Maantiepyörä on jo niin vanha ettei sillä kehtaa ajaa kuin pimeässä katuvalottomalla tiellä. Jäykkä fat olisi iskussa

----------


## Timbe(r)man

> Jokos ne Jäät ovat siirtyneet sähköön eli mietin tässä uskaltaisiko porukkalenkille. Maantiepyörä on jo niin vanha ettei sillä kehtaa ajaa kuin pimeässä katuvalottomalla tiellä. Jäykkä fat olisi iskussa



Uskallat. Harvalla sähköä on ja atomit paljolti ajavat keskenään. Toinen juttu on mistä saat tietää lenkistä, sillä sellainen Mtb Jpää -porukan yhteinen sopiminen lenkeistä on jotenkin kateissa ja porukka on jakaatunut pienempiin klikkeihin. mutta mä voin vaikka viestittää kun sopiva lenkki tiedossa, jos haluat.

----------


## Fillarihemmo

Vähän ohi aiheesta, mutta postaan silti.

Facessa Maastopyöräily Järvenpää -ryhmän lenkkejä on ke (kovempi) + to (rauhallisempi) klo 18 >>> Lähtö Paavonpolulta. 

Muutenkin välillä jengi huutelee lenkkiseuraa ryhmässä:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/114573715879241

Kandee zekata ryhmä ja liittyä siihen, ei maksa mitään.

----------

